#ubuntu-community-team 2010-12-20
<dpm> good morning all!
<duanedesign> hello
<nigelb> Morning
<duanedesign> oops be right back
<duanedesign> ugh, thats twice in as many months the fan vent on my laptop has gotten blocked.
<duanedesign> this time the cpu got to 94 C :\ That has to be close to force shutdown
<daker> good morning everyone ツ
<nigelb> Morning daker :)
<nigelb> gah, resolution to get off IRC is always short lived
<duanedesign> nigelb: who would make such a crazy resolution ;)
<nigelb> duanedesign: lol
 * nigelb hugs popey randomly :p
<czajkowski> Aloha
<dpm> heya czajkowski, hey duanedesign, nigelb
<dpm> and everyone else :)
<czajkowski> hows folks
<nigelb> hello dpm :)
<doctormo> Hey czajkowski and dpm
<doctormo> Only 4 more doors to my advent calendar.
<nigelb> jcastro: I got distrowar'd over the weekend about Unit
<nigelb> *Unity
<jcastro> distrowarred?
<nigelb> There was this unconference happening
<nigelb> and everyone was trying to troll Ubuntu and Unity
<nigelb> I got backed up by a Debian Developer of all the people :)
<nigelb> We finally managed to prove that we're trying to do something different and as long as its foss what do you care
<nisshh> nigelb, oh, nice :|
<nisshh> nigelb, wouldnt that be distrotrolled?
<nigelb> Not really trolled.  It was not fueled by anger
<nigelb> It was a fun discussion
<nisshh> oh ok, didnt sound like it from your description
<nigelb> And the discussion was not a 'for the heck of it' discussion
<nigelb> There was a debian BoF, Ubuntu BoF, and fedora BoF :)
<nigelb> http://www.flickr.com/photos/hiemanshu/sets/72157625637629940/
<nisshh> BoF?
<nigelb> Birds of a Feather
<nisshh> that still doesnt make sense to me :)
<nigelb> nisshh: remember your english?
<nigelb> 'birds of a feather flock together' ?
<nisshh> nigelb, no, remember im 19 and havent gone to uni and i also nearly failed english in high school, so best not to assume i know stuff like that :)
<nigelb> nisshh: oops, sorry :)
<doctormo> nisshh: Don't worry, I'm english and I hate that phrase.
<nisshh> nigelb, lol, no worries :)
<nisshh> doctormo, hehe
<doctormo> It means: "Those from the same class should only work with and marry those in the same class"
<nisshh> oh ok\
<nisshh> that makes complete sense</sarcasm> :)
<doctormo> More tea time!
<doctormo> nisshh: What did you think of my genetic wallpapers package, have you tried it?
<nisshh> doctormo, no?
<nisshh> doctormo, whats the package name, ill try it now (maverick?)
<doctormo> I'm trying to get more people to test it: http://doctormo.org/2010/12/18/genetic-wallpapers-now-available-to-test/
<doctormo> Thanks nisshh :-)
<nisshh> doctormo, np, interesting project :)
<nigelb> nisshh: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Birds_of_a_Feather_(computing)
<nigelb> Finally I found the wiki for it *gasp*
<doctormo> I'm waiting for the first person to spot the christmas tree I put in for dec 25th
<nisshh> nigelb, hehe
<nisshh> doctormo, so is this a bit like the electricsheep screensavers, except its for wallpapers?
<doctormo> Yes, It was Mark's idea.
<duanedesign> doctormo: i really like your blog posts and stuff you did with the wallpapers
<nisshh> i see
<doctormo> duanedesign: Fancy making a wallpaper? :-)
<duanedesign> ahhh, perfeect timing you were just discussing it
<nigelb> I hate it that doctormo's website blocks me access
<nigelb> Probably vish hates it too
<nigelb> doctormo: We, the Indian loco community, humbly request you to change providers
<doctormo> nigelb: It's not my website that blocks you, it's India's ISP policy.
<nigelb> I doubt
<nigelb> becaue I can see everyother website
<duanedesign> doctormo: one of the first projects i ever worked on was 'weather wallpaper' not quite as neat as this concept but similar
<nisshh> this just in: India ISP's dont like doctormo!
<nisshh> :)
<duanedesign> doctormo: yes i was just brainstorming some ideas
<doctormo> No it's not about India not liking me, it's about India not liking residential IP addresses.
<nigelb> probably that too ;)
<doctormo> duanedesign: I was thinking if we could get a nice simple landscape and make the clouds randomly position themselves.
<doctormo> nigelb: Can you see leftyfb's blog (Mike Rushton) on the planet?
<nigelb> I can see you on the plat
<nigelb> planet
<nigelb> just not directly
<doctormo> nigelb: No I mean if you click on his blog, what does it do?
<nigelb> doctormo: err, linky?
<doctormo> *sigh* I was pointing you to where the link was.
<nigelb> right
<nigelb> okay
<nigelb> planet
<doctormo> http://leftyfb.com/
<nigelb> doctormo: similar
<nisshh> doctormo, the wallpaper is working well so far :)
<nigelb> doctormo: had to proxy in to see your website.  #AgeekCannotBeStopped
<AlanBell> http://xkcd.com/705/
<nigelb> haha
<nigelb> we had a guy at the unconference with the sudo make me a sandwch T-shirt
<nigelb> I wanted to go with the 'stand back, I know regular expressions' one ;)
<doctormo> Science, it works bitches!
<nisshh> hehe
<duanedesign> doctormo: so if i create a wallpaper with the proper id= blob1-7 it should plug in fairly easy
<duanedesign> sorry that was a question. not sure why i have such an aversion to question marks :P
<doctormo> duanedesign: So long as the parent group has the right id then all the children can be called anything
<duanedesign> ahhh
<jcastro> nigelb: I never get distro trolled
<nigelb> jcastro: BUt you get worse :(
<jcastro> yeah but I can flame worse too
 * jcastro shakes fist at CoC
<jcastro> I asked for an exception to allow me to kill people at my discretion
<jcastro> but no one liked that idea. :(
<nigelb> jcastro: I'd +1 any day :p
<nigelb> jcastro: I don't have flaming skills.  I had to reason it out.  Harder.
<popey> jcastro: do what one guy did, he unsigned the CoC, flamed, then re-signed it
<greg-g> lol
<nigelb> haha
<nigelb> popey: If *cough* tabloid *cough* heard of this it would go "CC member say flaming is okay if you unsign the CoC and sign it later" :P
<jcastro> popey: really? no way
<popey> hah
<popey> nah nigelb I know where he lives
<popey> "CC member threatens community with violence to shut them up"
<nigelb> haha
<jcastro> I don't get how/when people get in situations inside ubuntu where they need to flame
<nigelb> Inside, I've hardly found trolling.
<jcastro> like, I can understand when dealing with other people outside the community
<popey> jcastro: thats because you suck
<popey> etc
<jcastro> but like I've never felt the need to like, yell at popey
<popey> not until after you hang up?
<popey> thing is though we have roughly equal moral / philosophical compases
<popey> in that they generally point the same way
<popey> whereas there are some in the community who are vheremently for/against issues and can't see how anyone could have an opposing view
<nigelb> +1
<nigelb> Also people who don't troll tend to see both sides.
<nigelb> i.e. the for/against and agree to accept reasoned arguments
<nigelb> If someone isn't willing to respect reasoned arguments, well, then its time to stop talking.
<popey> there's also the fact that many of us have a healthy respect for the freedom of others to hold different opinions
<nigelb> That's true too.
<paultag> Anyone have an idea for Myth Busted #7 ?
<jcastro> paultag is awesome?
<jcastro> hahaha, couldn't help it
<paultag> hahaha
<paultag> jcastro: how's life in that swamp called michigan ?
<maco> michigan's a swamp too?
<paultag> maco: duh ;)
<nigelb> lol http://twitter.com/#!/dibiconf/statuses/16819245404913664
<paultag> hahahaha, it's drunk as hell ;)
<nigelb> is it just me or has gmail been letting in too much spam lately
<jcastro> mine is just slow
<paultag> nigelb: I've always got a bit, but 90% of my spam comes from mailing lists
<paultag> nigelb: so watch for that
<nigelb> hrm, I found at least 4 spam, all of them the pharmaceutical type and not from mailing lists
<paultag> ha!
<Pendulum> I've had a couple bits of spam recently, but not a huge number
<paultag> nigelb: just do what I do, have a series of email addresses. my @ubuntu and @gmail marks * as read coming in. I have another address that puts it in the inbox unread
<Pendulum> (that's not counting the amount of junk I get for people who have given out the wrong e-mail address to things like their ISP)
<paultag> and it's a sekrit
<nigelb> Pendulum: 4 spam in gmail is big, especially since they make videos about their excellent spam filter
<Pendulum> nigelb: yeah, I'm talking about maybe 2 bits in the past 4 months. all long lost relatives I didn't know I had who have apparently died leaving me an inheritance ;)
<nigelb> Pendulum: heh
<doctormo> Talking of arguments, I find that reasoning out issues is hard work and it can really only be done by two opposing factions which are willing to admit they're both wrong.
<doctormo> But there is a lot of people who just don't want to put the work in, so they avoid conflict.
<doctormo> And it festers instead.
<paultag> howdy there doctormo
<doctormo> hey paultag, you need ideas for your myth busting?
<paultag> doctormo: yeah
<nigelb> paultag: About QA perhaps?
<nigelb> or the 6-month cadence
<paultag> there's not much there to debate
<nigelb> people say we don't do enough QA and 6 months is impossible?
<paultag> I mean, we've shown it's not impossible, and we don't do enough QA. It's not absurd to say that Ubuntu picks new features over stability
<nigelb> :D
<paultag> our boot splash broke every intel video card for 6 months
<paultag> I mean, really.
<jcastro> really?
<jcastro> mine didn't
<nigelb> *cough* mine did *cough*
<paultag> jcastro: there's a race condition for the initrd + bootsplash for intel chipsets
<paultag> jcastro: for lucid
<jcastro> dang
<paultag> nigelb: mine did too, man
<paultag> I just switched that box to Debian
<nigelb> paultag: heh, I switched to Debian too at that point
<Pendulum> what's worse about that is that it was Lucid so it was the LTS :-/
<paultag> +100 there Pendulum
<jcastro> all my splashes worked in lucid on intel
<paultag> we had *so* many changes
<paultag> it should have just been 9.04 + patches
<maco> paultag: does that explain why one of my computers sometimes shows plymouth and then just stops?
<Pendulum> I'm getting nervous about the accessibility testing for Unity
<paultag> maco: does it hang or complete boot?
<Pendulum> none of the accessibility-related things got done for Alpha 1
<maco> paultag: it hangs after plymouth. most reports said stuff hung *before* plymouth
<nigelb> Pendulum: oh dear.
<paultag> maco: it sounds like the issue
<paultag> maco: is 10.10 free?
<maco> paultag: havent upgraded. no bandwidth.
<maco> (and no optical drive that works)
<paultag> maco: It sounds like it to me
<paultag> maco: but I don't know all the ins and outs
<paultag> jcastro: dunno, man. It's finkiy
<paultag> jcastro: I spend most of that cycle telling people to downgrade when they came in with issues
<jcastro> I don't disagree that we need more testing and QA, I'm just surprised to hear about intel video on lucid
<maco> jcastro: is it bad that i think devel releases work better than stable releases?
<paultag> jcastro: dude, the kernel team has tons of reports on it
<jcastro> dang
<paultag> jcastro: it hit my netbook and almost knocked me out a cycle
<jcastro> ouch
<maco> jcastro: any report that mentions the GLib warning? that was probably it
<maco> because the GLib warning was *not* causing any problems. however, it was *only* visible when boot failed
<maco> (otherwise plymouth then gdm covers it)
<paultag> maco: lame
<paultag> maco: have you filed a bug on it?
<maco> paultag: the GLib warning is gone now. was fixed a few weeks back
<maco> the reports then got people complaining that the boot still fails even though they claim its fixed...and the answer is "the glib warning IS fixed! now how about you report your actual issue"
<paultag> haha, aye. That's usually the case with kernel stuff
<nigelb> lol
<jcastro> I blame jfo
<nigelb> lol
<nigelb> dammit he's not here for a retort
<maco> i think if i phone him and said "jcastro blames you" he'd say "blames me? aw now what? what i do?"
<jcastro> then he'll be like "wanna watch some NASCAR?"
<jcastro> maco: did you start watching Modern Family yet?
<maco> jcastro: no, i still have neither a tv nor a streaming-capable network connection
<doctormo> My computer broke for lucid and maverick, lucid stopped being able to suspend... fixed after 3 months. Maverick failed to boot at all, couldn't see the motherboard pci, had to use lucid kernel. ongoing issue.
<doctormo> We have serious quality control issues
<maco> feisty and hardy are my fave releases
<czajkowski> Karmic was mine
<maco> sorry, make that feisty-two-weeks-after-release
<maco> because it released with a regression but a fix was quickly SRUd
<paultag> 9.10 ftw
<paultag> the white logo on black was HOT
<maco> ugh no
<maco> that was the first time i thought ubuntu's brown was *bad*
<paultag> oh man, how could you!
 * czajkowski pokes paultag 
<maco> the gdm theme? ugh
<paultag> czajkowski: howdy!
<paultag> maco: much better then 8* or 7*
<maco> it was a pretty crappy gradient too... like ripples instead of smooth
<nisshh> im going to start a new trend in this channel!
<maco> oh no no 8.04 was *beautiful*
<paultag> bollocks
<paultag> 9* was perfect
<maco> well 8.04a5 was more beautiful than final, but...
<nisshh> since everyone is saying howdy all the time, im going to say "gday mate!" all the time :)
<paultag> nisshh: do it! :)
<nisshh> we need an australian touch in here
<paultag> nisshh: are you an Oz?
<nisshh> yeah
<maco> whoever subdued the colours in hardy's wallpaper makes me unhappy
<AlanBell> G'day nisshh
<nisshh> streuth! you didnt know that!?
<maco> troy's version was very nice
<nisshh> AlanBell, :)
<paultag> nisshh: never noticed. I love the beached whale thing from Oz, "I'm beached bru!"
<nisshh> paultag, yeah lol
<paultag> good on ya
<paultag> yo jcastro, since I switched to tumblr, I have got over 500 followers on tumblr
<nisshh> paultag, notice i said "streuth!" before, thats also australian :)
<jcastro> I don't get following on tumblr
<paultag> jcastro: it lets people use it as a feed reader for cool blogs
<paultag> jcastro: so you hit +follow, and they come up on your home page
<jcastro> yeah, that's dumb
<jcastro> I hate that
<paultag> jcastro: why, u jelly ?
<jcastro> because if I decline someone they think "oh what a jerk, he doesn't follow me", but I don't want things cluttering up my admin interface thing where I post posts
<paultag> jcastro: dude, it's not an insult
<paultag> jcastro: you don't have to follow anyone
<paultag> the point really is just "500 people love my stuff"
<paultag> and me bragging
<jcastro> that's nice
<jcastro> that's 499 than most ohioans
<paultag> heyo!
<paultag> jcastro: I'm in Boston right now. It feels right again.
<Pendulum> paultag: enjoying the escape from Ohio then? ;-)
<paultag> Pendulum: yuppers!
<paultag> Pendulum: It's nice, actually. Good to be back home for a while
<paultag> I miss my friends lots, but it's OK.
<Pendulum> paultag: do you have snow up there?
<paultag> Pendulum: Ohio? Heck yeah. Boston? Nopersd
<paultag> nopers *
<Pendulum> paultag: I meant Boston. None here either. It's kinda depressing :(
<paultag> we have 5 days :)
<paultag> shoot I need to get something for my sister
<paultag> what should I get for her?
<nisshh> Pendulum, your depressed about no snow? we *never* get snow in australia! never! :)
<Pendulum> paultag: jewelry?
<nisshh> ive never even seen it with my own eyes!
<Pendulum> nisshh: we normally have snow here by Christmas. The lack thereof makes it not feel christmassy
<nisshh> Pendulum, true :)
<nisshh> its currently 24 C here
<nisshh> nice and warm for 1am :)
<nigelb> hah, aussies celebrate christmas in summer ;p
<nisshh> yeah
<paultag> Pendulum: hummm. Her hair-dryer just broke. Is that socially acceptable?
<nisshh> nigelb, it means i get to swim in my pool on christmas day :)
 * paultag shakes fist at nisshh 
<paultag> kidding, I love the snow
<Pendulum> paultag: sure
<paultag> humm. Might do that, then
<nisshh> paultag, hehe
<paultag> BBL, I need to shop somewhere
<paultag> one love
<jono> hey all
<nisshh> jono, gday! :)
<maco> paultag: i asked my dad's gf for a printer cartridge for xmas...
<dpm> have a great day everyone, see you all tomorrow!
<jono> heya nisshh :-)
<jono> hows tings?
<nisshh> jono, really excellent at the moment :)
<jono> nisshh, :-)
<nisshh> jono, how about you?
<jono> nisshh, doing great thanks :)
<nisshh> :)
 * nisshh is watching The Social Network <- excellent movie, everyone should watch this
<nhandler> nisshh: Keep an eye on the computers. You'll see KDE a few times
<nisshh> nhandler, yeah, and he was talking about wget, perl, etc :)
<nisshh> pretty sweet to have such a geeky movie :)
<nhandler> nisshh: Yep. I caught those references ;)
<nisshh> nhandler, it looks like kde 3.x too :)
<nisshh> blue plasticky theme
<nisshh> from the part i have watched so far its very well made
<jcastro> heya vish
<vish> o/
<jcastro> what's it take to do a bugbot like that?
<vish>  we already have a similar bugbot running for all new bugs , we would need a specific one and one the the bot masters might know..
<vish> bot wranglers rather, as they prefer ;p
<vish> jcastro: i think hggdh runs that bot on  #ubuntu-bugs-announce
<vish> we could ask him for a Unity specific one …
<vish> jcastro: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Hggdh/EeeBotu
<jcastro> oh nice, I'll ask him about it
<nhandler> As long as there is a page to scrape or a feed to parse, such a bot is rather trivial to make
<nhandler> Hosting is the hardest part
<jcastro> well if he has one already maybe I can just pile on
 * hggdh has noticed his name was used
<hggdh> jcastro: ask away, sir
<jcastro> hggdh: oh didn't see you in here, asked you on -bugs
<hggdh> heh
<jcastro> but you can answer here!
<hggdh> jcastro: OK. The bot was written by Mike Rooney some years ago (replacing seveas', when he turned his bots down)
<hggdh> it is a generic bot, and just feeds off the RRS for all bugs
<jcastro> ok so how can we add it?
<hggdh> we could change it easily to feed off specific RSSs
<hggdh> like what you want
<hggdh> jcastro: which channel would use it?
<jcastro> hggdh: I was thinking creating #ayatana-bugs?
<hggdh> BTW it was our intention, at the time, to make it a more generic bot and forward different b ugs to different channels. But we never got there...
<hggdh> jcastro: cool
<jcastro> nhandler: you know how to handle all that channel registration stuff right?
<nhandler> jcastro: I should hope so ;)
<hggdh> jcastro: I will add it in to #ayatana-bugs -- give me a bit to code it in & test a bit
<hggdh> jcastro: then you can either run it yourself, or I can add it in my server
<jcastro> hggdh: awesome, no rush either, just an idea vish pointed it out
<nhandler> jcastro: Did you want me to register the channel?
<jcastro> hggdh: I am cloud now, no servers at all in my care, so if you could host it I would <3 beer you
<jcastro> nhandler: yes please
<vish> lol! "would <3 beer you" !!
<hggdh> jcastro: deal!
 * hggdh sells out easily for a good beer
<jcastro> there's nothing in this world that can't be accomplished when you promise either beer, wine, coffee, or tobacco.
<hggdh> LOL
<jcastro> I feel like an imperialist!
<greg-g> jcastro: you are
<vish> hggdh: do you happen to have a mail server running by any chance? same deal ツ
<hggdh> vish: no, no mail server, Verizon gets unhappy with it :-(
<vish> aw.. :(
<hggdh> jcastro: unity/compiz/ayatana upstream, UBuntu, or both?
<jcastro> upstream please
<hggdh> ack
<paultag> maco: dude, printer cartrage? That's like a dimond ring!
<paultag> maco: I hope they've been dating for at least two years before you ask for that sort of high-end stuff
<maco> paultag: haha theyve been together a decade. last year she got me a Coach purse
<maco> what thehell am i gonna do with a Coach purse?
<paultag> maco: I say the same sort of stuff every year. I don't think people get I don't really care for "stuff"
<maco> it couldnt even hold my phone and wallet simultaneously! let alone a camera and ogg player too. And nevermind my laptop...
<paultag> maco: dang, I know.
<czajkowski> I_HATE_SNOW
<paultag> czajkowski: how dare you!
<paultag> It just started snowing, and I LOVE it
<paultag> Oh yeah, Pendulum, it's snowing!
<maco> paultag: youre gonna make her jealous
<paultag> :)
<jcastro> jono: 10 minutes?
<pleia2> czajkowski: sorry to hear you're still stuck :(
<paultag> yeah, much love there czajkowski
<jono> jcastro, yup
<czajkowski> feck the cider bring on the JD
<paultag> :P
<jcastro> jono: 2 ticks, gotta reboot that machine
<jono> jcastro, np
<paultag> Does anyone here know the X11 server spec well?
<jcastro> jono: all set!
<jcastro> \m/ >_< \m/
<jono> jcastro, ok one sec
<Technoviking> Hi all
<nhandler> Hey Technoviking
<jcastro> <-- caffeine refill, bbi 10 min
<jcastro> popey: around?
<jcastro> http://ubuntuaddict.com/
<jcastro> so what do we about sites like this, is this a trademarks thing we send to the email address or CC?
<jcastro> (this is the first time I've run into a site like this)
<AlanBell> jcastro: don't think it is :)
<AlanBell> however it is a trademarks thing which is held by Canonical, not the CC. There is a form to use to report it which I am assured does not go to /dev/null, but don't expect much more than if it did
<jcastro> ah
<jcastro> jono: my report ended up cooler this week than I anticipated
<jcastro> jono: mind if I run it early? (aka now)
<jono> jcastro, let's roll! :-)
<jono> I will promote it
<jcastro> yep I just need one bug reference
<jcastro> jono: I also added some "other unity news" bits with some screenshots and whatnot
<jono> jcastro, sweet! :-)
<jcastro> http://castrojo.tumblr.com/post/2392757965/unity-bitesize-progress-report-for-20-december
<jcastro> can anyone see the line that says "Here’s the interesting ones for the week. Feel free to grab any of these bugs and start hacking."
<jcastro> it should be above the list o links
<james_w> yep
<jcastro> jono: I would be doomed if I moved back to wordpress. Either a) tumblr would get fixed. or b) I would run into the one time wordpress.com went down
<jcastro> it's like the blogging internet thing is aligned against me
<jono> jcastro, LOL, probably
<jono> jcastro, it's because you hate identi.ca
<jcastro> though tbh, the best experience I had was on typepad.com a few years ago, that site was solid
<jcastro> well, I was ok with wordpress, then I found out it was also free software, so I had to move off
<jcastro> doctormo: that was a joke!
<jono> lol
<hggdh> jcastro: please look at #ayatana-bugs-test
<hggdh> jcastro: is this what you would like?
<jcastro> that looks awesome
<jcastro> I'll stand by for the flood
<hggdh> jcastro: seems I am repeating the bugs, will have to dig in again
<hggdh> ah well. Killing the bot, and finding out where I messed up :-(
<jcastro> heh
<nhandler> hggdh: #ayatana-bugs is empty/new. You can test there
<hggdh> nhandler: oh, OK, thanks, I did not want to spam the users I thought would be there...
<nhandler> hggdh: I just registered it today. And I don't really mind spam
<hggdh> :-)
<hggdh> nhandler: I had to do a major surgery on the bot; as soon as I feel confident the bot is not going to go postal, I will move it to my prod server, and replace the currently-running eeebotu
<czajkowski> aloha
<AlanBell> evening
<Pendulum> hiya
 * AlanBell hands czajkowski a copy of http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0093748/
<czajkowski> jono: you will never guess where I've to stay for 6 hours tonight!
<jono> czajkowski, aitport?
<czajkowski> AlanBell: I am convienced my life is an epsode of faulty towers
<AlanBell> jono: worse :)
<czajkowski> jono: one better! WOLVERHAMPTON!
<Pendulum> czajkowski: I'm sorry
<jono> czajkowski, nice!
<jono> where are you staying? the novatel?
<czajkowski> train station
<czajkowski> get there at 2am
<czajkowski> leave again at 6am
<czajkowski> but I did laugh when I found out it was via wolverhampton I had to go through and thought of you and Aq
<AlanBell> is there somewhere warm to stay in the station?
<Pendulum> especially is there somewhere warm to stay in the station that will be open at 2AM?
<czajkowski> no idea yet
<czajkowski> still in Euston on free wifi
<hggdh> jcastro: it should be easy now to add other projects to monitor bugs for, and channels to display them
<czajkowski> Anyone else think that Jonathan Lange  looks like Michael McIntyre  http://www.chortle.co.uk/images/photos/small/mmcintrye.jpg
<czajkowski> http://ep2009.europython.eu/images/speakers/lange_jonathan_tmb.jpg
<czajkowski> boo no Jfo
<doctormo> jcastro: lol
#ubuntu-community-team 2010-12-21
<ScottL> jono, i asked if you had considered playing a spot of drums for someone else's music
<ScottL> jono, do you feel up to it :  http://www.fossmusicproject.org/public/sfb-kernelgeek.tar.gz
<ScottL> i would be remiss if i didn't point out that has scratch vocals, some guitar parts missing, and several version for someone else's attempt at drums (which didn't work out so well)
<duanedesign> evening all
<czajkowski> duanedesign: ello
<duanedesign> o/
<duanedesign> we had an unseasonably warm day today. 15 C kinda nice...but i am having trouble getting in the christmas mood
<czajkowski> *mutters*
<czajkowski> dont make me come over there
<duanedesign> :)
<Pendulum> duanedesign: I'm having the same issues with our weather. I'm hoping for some snow. I keep offering to take czajkowski's snow
<duanedesign> haha, right
<paultag> Who needs boxers? http://i.imgur.com/OTdOy.jpg
<paultag> Pendulum: it's snowing now!! :)
<nhandler> We actually have had very little snow so far in Chicago. Although we are getting a little right now
<Pendulum> nada here. And I'm too tired so I can't even take advantage of the chance to see the eclipse :(
 * nhandler isn't staying up until 2am
<nigelb> Morning all :)
<dholbach> good morning!
<AlanBell> doctormo: http://www.o3magazine.com/0/2.html thought you might like the use of graphics and the explaination style
<doctormo> thanks AlanBell
<dholbach> hey dpm
<dpm> morning dholbach!
<duanedesign> morning all
 * nigelb waves to all
 * duanedesign waves at nisshh 
<duanedesign> good morning nigelb
<nigelb> duanedesign: Its evening.  Its been a sucky week :/
<duanedesign> ruh roh
<duanedesign> doctormo: ping
<nisshh> duanedesign, hey dude :)
<hggdh> vish: good morning
<hggdh> vish: is the bot on #ayatana-bugs behaving itself?
<matti> Daviey: ;]
<vish> hggdh: hey.. i'v just been logged there for a few hrs, but it seems to be behaving good
<vish> haha, but it just seems to have gone berserk ;p
<Pici> scary.
<hggdh> vish: not really, I restarted it
<hggdh> so it loses track of what had been announced, and grabs some already-displayed to show again
<vish> ah.. cool
<hggdh> the other option was to have persistent storage for the memory, and I am not in the mood right now for that ;-)
<vish> :)
<dholbach> hey jono
<jono> hi all
<jono> hey dholbach
<jono> dholbach, have a nice day off yesterday?
<dholbach> jono, yeah, I arrived at my parents' place yesterday (made a stop at two friends on the way down here)
<dholbach> jono, I had my first patch pilot day, we made it down to 19: http://reqorts.qa.ubuntu.com/reports/sponsoring-stats/ :-)
<dholbach> jono, how was your WE?
<jono> dholbach, nice!!
<jono> mine was good thanks :-)
<dholbach> great
<jono> dpm, all set?
<dholbach> I'm soon going to call it a day and catch up with a friend I haven't seen in a while
<dholbach> so have a great rest of your day everyone and see you tomorrow :)
<dpm> jono, all set
<dpm> (when I manage to login to skype)
<jono> dpm, cool one sec
 * dholbach_ hugs you all
<dholbach_> bye
<dpm> see you all tomorrow, have a great rest of the day!
<jcastro> I dedicate today to Dio
<popey> Technoviking / pleia2 - I have just found a boatload of CC mail in my spam! I thought the list had gone quiet!
<pleia2> popey: ack
<pleia2> no, we've been quite busy :)
<paultag> Dang. I got a friend request from dholbach, and I declined it on my iPod ( because the buttons are lame ). So I had to +friend request him
<paultag> now he's going to think I like stalking him or something
<nigelb> paultag: lol
<jcastro> ok I believe I have caught every grammatical error on unity.ubuntu.com now
<jcastro> if anyone sees them please let me know, I've been checking every page so it's all a orange and purple blur to me now
<jono> czajkowski, good for 10mins?
<jcastro> <--- lunching
<jcastro> I always forget to eat on time!
<Pendulum> jono: she may not be around as she's been in travel nightmare for a couple days. dunno if she's anywhere near the internet atm
<jono> Pendulum, ahhh of course!
<Pendulum> at least she's made it to Ireland finally :)
<pleia2> Pendulum: have a moment for a quick PM?
<Pendulum> pleia2: yep
<jcastro> http://davidplanella.wordpress.com/2010/12/21/project-unity-l10n/
<jcastro> can anyone get to this ^^
<vish> lmao!! http://www.engadget.com/2010/12/21/bbc-comedians-ridicule-tech-naming-schemes-make-us-laugh-along/
<nisshh> jcastro, yeah, i can
<nisshh> vish, that is epic :)
<vish> nisshh: everyone likes them EGGSBOX!!  ;p
<nisshh> yeah
<nisshh> vish, that is hands down some of the best geek humor ive seen :)
<vish> too bad they dint make fun about linuxy stuff ;)
<nisshh> yeah
<nisshh> who here uses LinkedIn btw?
<nisshh> anyone
<nisshh> ?
<nhandler> o/
<nhandler> We have a lot of people from the Ubuntu Community on there nisshh
<nisshh> nhandler, friend of mine in my loco is asking if its worth signing up, he is going to start job hunting soon
<nhandler> nisshh: It can only help ;)
<doctormo> duanedesign: pon
<nisshh> nhandler, yeah, true :)
 * vish has a feeling jcastro would like these too > http://www.wired.com/gadgetlab/2010/12/foot-stickers-the-most-minimal-sneakers-around/ ;p
<vish> for folks who dint see jcastro at the last UDS he had these » http://www.vibramfivefingers.com/ or similar..
<jcastro> I saw those
* nhandler changed the topic of #ubuntu-community-team to: Work Items: http://bit.ly/bkSK53 || Things to work on (in order): Blueprints || JFo's short acting career: http://goo.gl/YVUO || dholbach's channel: http://goo.gl/9xNTd || dpm's channel: http://goo.gl/o2lR5
<doctormo> jono: Amazon is asking me to sell back my copy of art of the community... hmm.
<jono> doctormo, too much demand, eh?
<jono> lol
<doctormo> Obviously a Christmas hit.
<daker> anyone knows how can i package a plymouth theme ?
<nhandler> daker: Maybe take a look at what they do with the default plymouth themes
<daker> nhandler, thanks
<ScottL> daker, here is a fairly explicative set of posts about plymouth, not the packaging part mind you:  http://brej.org/blog/?p=158
<ScottL> jono, did you see my comment about playing drums earlier?
<daker> ScottL, whoa thanks
<ScottL> daker, you're welcome, it's a bloody good post
<jono> ScottL, no?
<jcastro> drums = the things on the other end of triggers
<ScottL> jono, weeks ago i had asked if you had considered playing drums for someone else's music
<jono> ScottL, sure, I would be down for thar
<jono> that
<jono> as a one off thing
<ScottL> sure, sure...http://www.fossmusicproject.org/public/sfb-kernelgeek.tar.gz
<ScottL> this is a song of mine that needs metal drumming on it
<ScottL> just like what you do with severed fifth
<ScottL> these were mixes for someone else to try, but his drumming didn't really fit...kinda like milli vanilla singing with slayer
<ScottL> vocals are still scratch, mind you, and some parts were left off to simplify it for the other guy, but enough to get the idea
<jono> ScottL, I will see what I can do :-)
<ScottL> groovy :)
<ScottL> as you say, rock on ;)
<jcastro> heya vish
<jcastro> how's 100 papercuts coming along?
<jcastro> vish: I have some time today to do other stuff, need help with anything?
<vish> jcastro: hey.. so, it's been a bit slow this cycle with the holidays ans stuff...
<vish> and*
<vish> jcastro: but banshee got two papercut fixes ;)
<jcastro> oh cool, which ones?
<vish> jcastro: bug #683617
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 683617 in banshee (Ubuntu) (and 2 other projects) "Should not show tab in Properties window, when there is only one tab (affects: 11) (heat: 281)" [Low,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/683617
<vish> oh the other one is IN-progress patch has bee submitted upstream..
<vish> other 2 rather.. from the same guy,,
<vish> i guess holidays are going to be slow :)
<vish> jcastro: and we have the issue of not getting all of gnome, so that would cost us a bit.. :s
<vish> we'd hav fix committed , but not released for Natty..
<vish> jcastro: we are still looking for that mail server too, right now it's running whenever bilal is online only.. ;)
<jcastro> what do you mean by getting all of gnome?
<vish> jcastro: we wont be updating to latest GNOME packages, so not much of new stuff
<jcastro> oh I see what you mean
<jcastro> well, I guess it gives us a chance to concentrate on applications
<vish> yea..
<vish> jcastro: featured apps, no one has filed many bugs in those. so that section is kinda empty now
<vish> *any
<sense> Ubuntu NL reapproval meeting in the LoCo Council meeting of now. czajkowski: The crazy Dutchies are mobilised, but we will try to behave ourselves!
<czajkowski> half I'm home !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Castleconnell, Co. Limerick IRELAND :D :D
<sense> czajkowski: Congratulations!
<czajkowski> sense: sorry been travelling since Saturday
<czajkowski> I completely forgot about council meeting I do apologise
<sense> czajkowski: You have a valid reason, I believe. ;)
<sense> Must have been horrible travelling in this weather.
<czajkowski> aye
<czajkowski> right sleep
<czajkowski> before I fall over
<sense> sleep well
<Pendulum> czajkowski: I hope you get loads of sleep and loads of JD :)
<paultag> dang, sense left
#ubuntu-community-team 2010-12-22
<dholbach> hola jono
<jono> hey dholbach :-)
<dpm> good morning all
<dholbach> hola dpm
<dholbach> dpm, are you playing for "el gordo" today?
<dpm> dholbach, :) no, I do not play lottery
<dholbach> dpm, what? everybody in Spain plays
<dpm> I'm on my way to sabotaging that, then :)
<dholbach> ok, no surprise
<dpm> :)
<duanedesign> hello all
<duanedesign> quiet this morning <.<  >.>
<duanedesign> everyone must be hard at work :)
<dpm> hey duanedesign, yeah, wrapping everything up before holidays :)
<nisshh> duanedesign, im not, im just having such an awesome day :)
<duanedesign> dpm: nice. Hope you have a nice  holiday.
<dpm> thanks :)
<dpm> you too!
<jussi> hrm, can anyone tell me where to find info on getting stuff into the partner repo? and the repo where you can sell stuff? so far, I fail...
<czajkowski> Aloha
<duanedesign> jussi: i have this in my bookmarks --> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AppReviews
 * duanedesign waves at czajkowski 
<czajkowski> hey!
<duanedesign> czajkowski: you at home yet (or where you were going)? /me seems to remember you were having traveling diffuculties
<czajkowski> aye got home last night
<czajkowski> 107.5 hours travelling
<duanedesign> wow
<duanedesign> doctormo: ping pt.2
 * duanedesign needs to review the CoC screencast and see if any parts i should replace. Need to get that 'published'
<duanedesign> dholbach: did you have some stuff that can start being made into screencasts?
<dholbach> duanedesign, what do you think about the stuff in http://daniel.holba.ch/temp/guide/?
<duanedesign> im getting my 'how to sign CoC' screencast uploaded now
<czajkowski> hmm empathy wont connect on my home connection
<dholbach> duanedesign, sweet!
<duanedesign> dholbach: lots of good stuff in 'Getting Set Up' that would make great screencasts.
<dholbach> I'm glad you say that :)
<vish> duanedesign: hi.. afaik, that appreviews is only for the extras ubuntu archive, but looks like jussi is looking for the canonical partner archive.. and there seems to be no documentation for that.. last i heard was 'ask mvo' was the closest ans we get for that archive ;)
<jussi> vish: yeah, you are right.
<jussi> I was hoping there was something on canonicals website, but finding not much atm
 * jussi goes to see if mvo is active...
<vish> jussi: yea, no one knows about that, kinda mystery there ;)   i forgot who was the last person who asked that... but once you have some info a wiki with the info would be nice ;)
<vish> oh yea, the OMGGamer guys.. they wanted to get some game in there
<nisshh> anyone know if its possible to install Ubuntu to an external hard drive and boot from it?
<vish> nisshh: yup, it's possible. and you have to just modify the grub too
<nisshh> vish, oh right, i figured it was similar to a pendrive install
<nisshh> vish, are there any docs for doing it?
<nisshh> vish, ?
<vish> nisshh: yea, there are.. i'v seen them but i'd have to google for it too :)
<nisshh> vish, ive been googling for the last 30 minutes, i cant find it :)
 * vish joins in the google fun ;)
<nisshh> heh
<vish> nisshh: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation#Installing%20on%20external%20or%20RAID%20hard%20disks
<vish> nisshh: thats the one with all other options , this is more specific to you i guess : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootFromUSB  i havent tired it recently.. last time i did it was for a Xubuntu install nearly more than a yr ago..
<nisshh> vish, so do a standard install the the external drive and then find and boot it with grub?
<vish> nisshh: yea, you just need to edit the grub options too, to find the right disk..
<nisshh> vish, right
<nisshh> vish, the person im helping has vista on her PC, so she wont have access to a grub prompt, any ideas?
<vish> nisshh: you can install grub on the main drive, it will add the windows option too
<nisshh> vish, oh, ok, how do i do that though?
 * vish googles again.. ;)
<nisshh> lol
<nisshh> vish, i could get her to dual boot vista and ubuntu?
<vish> yup..
<nisshh> and then she will have grub installed and can do it from there
<vish> nisshh: one simpler thing would also be to edit the BIOS options..
<vish> nisshh: there you can set the BIOS to detect the external drive first and if plugged in, it will boot Ubuntu
<nisshh> vish, yeah, this person did that, but she got an "unrecognised drive" error when booting
<vish> nisshh: if not it will boot vista.
<vish> hrm..
<nisshh> i know, i thought that would work too
<nisshh> vish, it may have been that she didnt have grub installed on the external though
<vish> nisshh: but the installer installs the grub too.. did you ask to install again.?  probably folks in #ubuntu would know more about this problem? might be more common
<nisshh> vish, i dont think so, i think you have to choose to during partitioning or something
<nisshh> vish, thanks for the help anyway, ill get her to try some things
<vish> nisshh: nah, unless they choose something wrong, it should install grub..
<vish> nisshh: np..
<nisshh> yeah, thats what im thinking, but i think she did something funky with it
 * duanedesign wonders if popey is around.
<vish> nisshh: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot/ExternalHardDisk?highlight=%28\bCategoryBootAndPartition\b%29  the closest i could find..
<nisshh> thanks vish
 * nisshh hugs vish
<vish> :)
<dholbach> hey jono
<jcastro> I am ready!
<dholbach> jono, mumble? skype?
<jono> hey
 * dholbach hugs jcastro, (absent) kim0, dpm, jono
<jono> dholbach, dpm, jcastro skype in 2m
<jono> just finishing off a coffee
<dpm> ok, logging in
 * dholbach moves to a more quiet place... without family around
<nisshh> wooo!
<jcastro>  _   _                           _   _       _ _     _                 _
<jcastro> | | | | __ _ _ __  _ __  _   _  | | | | ___ | (_) __| | __ _ _   _ ___| |
<jcastro> | |_| |/ _` | '_ \| '_ \| | | | | |_| |/ _ \| | |/ _` |/ _` | | | / __| |
<jcastro> |  _  | (_| | |_) | |_) | |_| | |  _  | (_) | | | (_| | (_| | |_| \__ \_|
<jcastro> |_| |_|\__,_| .__/| .__/ \__, | |_| |_|\___/|_|_|\__,_|\__,_|\__, |___(_)
<jcastro>             |_|   |_|    |___/                               |___/
 * jcastro runs from the IRC police
<dholbach> :-D
<nisshh> finally have an Ubuntu user who lives in the same state as me!
<dholbach> jussi, OVER THERE! A PINK ELEPHANT!
<nisshh> thats two Ubuntu users!
<nisshh> lol
<nhandler> ;)
<nisshh> hehe
<nhandler> That is better
<dpm> dholbach_, jcastro, can you guys see me on skype? It seems I'm logged it, but the login thingy keeps spinning
<dholbach_> dpm, same here
<jono> dholbach, dpm, jcastro alright, let's roll
<jcastro> me too
<dholbach> jono, ^
 * jono waits for Skype to log in
<dholbach> serious skype screwage
<jcastro> ah there it goes
<dholbach> seems it doesn't work for anyone of us
<jcastro> took like 45 seconds
<jono> strange
<jono> let's try mumble
<dholbach> logged in!
<dholbach> (mumble :-P)
<dpm> no luck here yet :(
<jcastro> one sec, I need to move my mic/speakers
<dpm> I'll restart it
<dpm> login thing still spinning...
<dholbach> dpm, for mumble?
<jono> dpm, we are n mumble
<jcastro> dpm: we're trying mumble now
<jcastro> jono: I can't hear you
<dholbach> jcastro, can you hear us?
<dholbach> hrmpf
<jussi> dpm: got a sec?
<dpm> jussi, sure, but after our team call ^
<jussi> dpm: see PM :)
<jussi> (answer at will)
<jcastro> <--- LUNCH TIME FOR ME.
<jcastro> high five everyone
<jcastro> according to the internet Skype was down worldwide for 10-15 minutes
<jcastro> see what we caused?
<jono> jcastro, I blame Holbach
<dpm> or in case of doubt, blame the manager
<jono> dpm, always :)
 * dpm hugs jono to make sure not to get fired
<dholbach> ok my friends - I'm going to call it a day
<dholbach> see you all tomorrow
<hggdh> jcastro: I *think* eeeBotu is now sane. Please ping me if it goes berserk again
<matti> ;]
<jcastro> hggdh: heh ok, thanks
<doctormo> I'm starting to wonder if the cal command was broken in Lucid, it's doing odd things now.
<doctormo> and I have no idea where a bug report might be put.
<hggdh> doctormo: bsdmainutils
<doctormo> thanks hggdh
<hggdh> yw
<doctormo> I don't suppose anyone is using Jaunty and can do a quick test for me?
<doctormo> Oh dear I'm going through some of the existing bugs reported and they're all still there, cal and ncal should probably be removed as they're broken in very scary ways.
<czajkowski> jono: sorry missed call yesterday was travelling and completely forgot to let you know.
<jcastro> czajkowski: it's ok we vouched for you
<jcastro> "she is in travel hell."
<jcastro> "she is in a tardis"
<czajkowski> jcastro: thank you
 * czajkowski hugs jcastro 
<jcastro> "I believe she is in another space-time continuum"
<jono> czajkowski, no worries!
<czajkowski> *grin* it definately felt like it
<czajkowski> 107.5hrs door to door.
<czajkowski> some of my mates are still stuck in UK
<czajkowski> house mate is stuck in cuba
<jcastro> "sorry I was late to the call, I was taking the ring to Mordor."
<czajkowski> I'd have been warmer there.
<czajkowski> spent the entire day today catching up on sleep
<czajkowski> feel alot more human
<czajkowski> I did get re approval mails out when stuck at the airport :)
 * czajkowski stabs planet ubuntu 
<jcastro> I see jono's buddy sebsebseb is back
<czajkowski> that name rings a bell
<jcastro> he's the guy that spends 90% of the time flaming Ubuntu except when we have IRC events and chats, then he hogs all the questions
<jcastro> then if you don't answer his question right away he starts throwing a temper tantrum
<jcastro> I generally blamepopey for all of this
<jcastro> http://blogs.skype.com/en/2010/12/skype_downtime_today.html?cm_mmc=PXTW|0700_B6-_-downtime-20101222
<vish> jcastro: what event are we having now? .. the funny part is, he doesnt use Ubuntu even ;p
<jcastro> vish: I'm watching jono on ustream
<vish> ah!
<nisshh> jcastro, i stopped watching jono's ustream, too many silly questions being asked
<nisshh> havent any of these people heard of google?
<doctormo> or ask ubuntu
<nisshh> doctormo, oh that, yes :)
<jcastro> well, I'm glad he's doing it so we don't have to
<jcastro> heh
<nisshh> jcastro, oh man, thats a low blow :)
<jcastro> heh
<nisshh> some of them were even asked last time
<jcastro> what I don't get is where people come up with some of these questions
<nisshh> how sad is that?
<jcastro> it's like "I heard from somewhere that Unity is made of unicorns, is that true?"
<nisshh> yeah
<nisshh> jcastro, its the news blogs/social media rumors
<nisshh> blame them
<jcastro> yeah but some of them are just so out there ...
<nisshh> they give newbies a mindset about stuff
<nisshh> jcastro, give an example?
<jcastro> nisshh: a bunch of these
<nisshh> yeah
<czajkowski> I find some of the questions are not really ubuntu realted and not really community questions, but I still think it gives an outlet to some people to get an answer they normally wouldnt get elsewhere
<jcastro> ^^^ true dat
<nisshh> czajkowski, +1
<czajkowski> and jono is good at it and able to field the questions well
<jcastro> ah, a humble bundle question, finally, something good!
<vish> heh, i tuned in one episode and someone asked how jono was hung! :/  jono did give back a good reply/whacking but didnt look back since then ;p
<nisshh> well, he has had the practice :)
<czajkowski> vish: trolls everywhere more on irc
<vish>  kinda stupid to ask such redundant questions.. even for a troll. ;)
<czajkowski> means diddly squat to a troll vish
<nisshh> hehe
<nisshh> vish, 80% of the questions being asked there are redundant, its rediculous
<vish> hehe, i had been to the recording of the Late Show and before the show they mention a bunch of rules how be react during recording and in the end the guy says : "but there is always this one guy"
<vish> s/how be/how to*
<nisshh> vish, hehe, there is always "this one guy" :)
<vish> yea.. it's just like that, there is just one guy to ruin it all.. since until that moment the show was nice and all, and he kept on persisting..
<nisshh> vish, youve lost me now, im not watching the ustream, so i dont know whats happening :)
<czajkowski> nisshh: vish yer missing the point, these people do have questions, and jono is answering them, that will help in the long run.
<vish> czajkowski ,  nisshh: nah, not mentioning about today's show.. just recalling the last show i watched.. :)
<nisshh> czajkowski, true, it will, but 80% of those same questions will be asked next time, when a simple google search is needed
<nisshh> vish, ah ok
<czajkowski> nisshh: people want to hear someone tell them, it's liek going to a shop and buying a book, someone people like the interaction rather then buying the same book online
<nisshh> czajkowski, yeah
<doctormo> I did bat a question at the humble bundle guys about getting all the games into the software center.
<doctormo> I can't believe we don't even have the first games which were open sourced in there.
<jcastro> I find jono's ability to pronounce czajkowski properly impressive
<vish> lol!!
<jcastro> I butcher it regularly
<czajkowski> jcastro: years of practice :)
<czajkowski> I first met jono back in 2007
<vish> for some odd reason it reminds me of "swarovski"
<czajkowski> Chi Kov Ski :)
<doctormo> Just think: tea mint holiday
<doctormo> or is it chi as in Ché
<czajkowski> jcastro: got the link to the ARM machine that ogra showed at uds
<popey> toshiba ac100 czajkowski
<popey> speaking of pronunciations.. http://www.businessinsider.com/motorolas-android-tablet-name-xoom-2010-12
<czajkowski> popey: danke
<popey> "We have to say, "Xoom" doesn't really grab us. We have no idea how to pronounce it.
<popey> Read more: http://www.businessinsider.com/motorolas-android-tablet-name-xoom-2010-12?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+typepad%2Falleyinsider%2Fsilicon_alley_insider+%28Silicon+Alley+Insider%29&utm_content=Google+Reader#ixzz18s7x8UFz"
<popey> oops
<popey> thats annoying
<popey> how can the guy not know how to pronounce 'xoom'
<czajkowski> right movie in bed time
<czajkowski> nn folks
<jussi> Is anyone here on diaspora?
<nisshh> jussi, yeah :)
<jussi> nisshh: jussi01 ;)
 * nisshh searches and adds
<jussi> nisshh: you can put me into the "those people who I would normally block" aspect :P
<nisshh> haha
<nisshh> jussi, no, your in the "why? just why?" aspect :)
<jussi> hehe
<nisshh> jussi, added
<jussi> nisshh: also, could you confirm notifications never go away ? I assume its a bug...
<nisshh> jussi, yeah, i posted feedback to them about that
<jussi> excellent
<nisshh> they replied really fast
<nisshh> apparently its just really clunky still
<jussi> anyone else here with diaspora is more than welcome to add me
<nisshh> but if you click the notification icon next to search
<nisshh> and then click each grey notification
<nisshh> they are marked as 'read'
<jussi> aaahhh
<nisshh> so i submitted an 'idea' to them about making it nicer to mark notifications as 'read' :)
<nisshh> like a button or something
<nisshh> jussi, just curious, what aspects do you have?
<jussi> family, ubuntu and work... so far
<nisshh> ah ok
<nisshh> i just have LoCo and IRC on there :)
<nisshh> jussi, also, apparently a 'pm this user' feature is also in the works, which is good
<jussi> ahh, nice
<nisshh> jussi, in the 'ideas' pool for diaspora, 90% of the ideas are "make this more like facebook" :)
<jussi> hah
<nisshh> i just went *facepalm* :)
<czajkowski> so just use facebook
<czajkowski> simple
<czajkowski> :)
<nisshh> czajkowski, thats exactly what i thought :)
<nisshh> silly people can just go back to facebook
<jussi> well I disagree - wht lots of people want is facebook, but with the privacy stuff.
<czajkowski> nisshh: never call people silly for wanting stuff done a certain way.  Otherwise lotta open source folks could be put in that category. Good to have choice
<czajkowski> jussi: you disagree.......... never surely not
<nisshh> czajkowski, heh, very true :)
<jussi> czajkowski: watch it...
<jussi> :D
<nisshh> man my body clock is screwed, its 5am and it feels like 4pm :)
<jussi> haha... go to take a nap then... :D
<nisshh> jussi, yeah, im just doing a few little things then im down for 12 hours :)
<nisshh> been awake for two days now :)
<jussi> nisshh: go....
<nisshh> jussi, hehe :)
<czajkowski> why dont folks believe me when I say wolverhampton is nice
<czajkowski> bah no jfo again
<jcastro> I know, I miss him too
<jcastro> jono: "3D support: fixed Unity/Compiz crashes on natty"
<czajkowski> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x8XjIkdUQns&feature=channel funky
<jcastro> looks like Virtualbox 4.0 can run Unity
<jcastro> just came out today
<jcastro> I cannot confirm though
<jono> jcastro, it's fixed?
<jcastro> someone is claiming it runs great
<jcastro> but this just came out like right now
<czajkowski> Have to say I love community folks at times. Just replying to all the offers I got of places to stay for xmas or be collected from airports or other areas I could get to so they could drive me to ferry. most of the people I'd never met before.
<jcastro> I never get a chance, no one comes to Detroit
<czajkowski> oh next time I go to canada I'll go via Detroit so I can avoid O'Hare !
<czajkowski> evil airport
<nhandler> jcastro: Come by Chicago ;)
<pleia2> jcastro: you can have some of mine, I live next to the biggest convention center in san francisco, my home sometimes is a bit of a flop house :)
<jcastro> heh
<czajkowski> pleia2: does that mean my invite is in the water eh !:)
<pleia2> czajkowski: you are always welcome! assuming you can deal with the cat situation :)
<nisshh> oh yeah, pleia2 the Crazy Cat Lady :)
<pleia2> I only have 2!
<czajkowski> *grin*
<jcastro> that's how it starts!
<nisshh> more than one makes you the Crazy Cat Lady :)
<nisshh> jcastro, exactly :)
<nhandler> nisshh: That makes my gf a crazy cat lady ;)
<nisshh> nhandler, hehe, dont let her hear you say that :)
 * AlanBell wonders what three chickens means
<nhandler> AlanBell: It means you are all set for a good dinner ;)
<Pendulum> AlanBell: it means you had a lot of extra kubuntu CDs lying around
<czajkowski> JFo-vacation: whoo
<JFo-vacation> woo woo!
<czajkowski> JFo-vacation: your presence was missed
<JFo-vacation> so I see
<JFo-vacation> the crickets were lonely :)
<czajkowski> well there was noise a while ago
<czajkowski> then I got amused on twitter and listening to @uupc
<czajkowski> well more the banter between sil tony and Pendulum
<JFo-vacation> ah
<JFo-vacation> I've been working on my pig sty of a house
<czajkowski> popey: great show
<czajkowski> http://podcast.ubuntu-uk.org/2010/12/22/s03e23-departure-of-a-grand-old-man/
<czajkowski> likeing the xmas story
 * daker is listening to Jesse Cook - Dance of Spring
<czajkowski> JFo-vacation: so what you up to?
<JFo-vacation> taking a break for now from trying to clean my house up
<JFo-vacation> place is a mess
<czajkowski> one of them jobs people put off but needs to be done
<JFo-vacation> yeah
<JFo-vacation> and I put it off too long
<JFo-vacation> I buy tons of stuff and never throw out the boxes
<JFo-vacation> so I have stuff piled up
<czajkowski> you a horder :p
<JanC> \o/ we get a 2 table booth at FOSDEM
<JFo-vacation> no, just a failure on my part to throw away packaging
<JFo-vacation> so the boxes and wrapping piles up for a bit before I throw it out
<czajkowski> JanC: excellent
<czajkowski> we were a bit squashed last year if I can help again let me know
<czajkowski> JFo-vacation: all set for xmas?
<JFo-vacation> not really
<JFo-vacation> :)
<czajkowski> tl
<czajkowski> tl l
<czajkowski> tomorrow is shopping day!
#ubuntu-community-team 2010-12-23
<jono> anyone know anything about networking?
<nigelb> depends on the definition of 'anything'
<dholbach> good morning!
<jono> heya dholbach
<dholbach> hey jono
<dholbach> I just set up an xwax daily builds - it's awesome
<dholbach> I need to blog about this
<dholbach> https://code.launchpad.net/~dholbach/+recipe/xwax-daily
<jono> cool :-)
<jono> dholbach, what is xwax though?
<dholbach> jono, an app with which I can control the interface with which I can connect my turntables to my laptop :)
<dholbach> http://www.xwax.co.uk/screenshot.png
<jono> dholbach, ahhh sweet
<czajkowski> Aloha
<dholbach> hey czajkowski
<dholbach> up early? :)
<czajkowski> aye to do my xmas shopping
<czajkowski> fun!
<dholbach> enjoy! :)
<jono> bed for me
<jono> night all!
<dholbach> jcastro, http://daniel.holba.ch/blog/?p=870 :-D
<duanedesign> morning friends
<duanedesign> how much do timedoded vinyls cost dholbach ?
<dholbach> duanedesign, one is about 10€
<duanedesign> ah, very reasonable
<dholbach> yep
<nisshh> oh man, we have a nice looking sunset tonight :)
<duanedesign> sounds nice
<duanedesign> we are still about 1 hour from sun up here
<duanedesign> hmm. setting up testdrive didnt go so well
<nigelb> Hello all
<jcastro> JFo-vacation: omg hi!
<dholbach> hey jcastro
<jcastro> hi hi
<jcastro> are you working today?
<dholbach> yep, last day today
<dholbach> Sunday: 24°C :-D
<dholbach> jcastro, are you in holidays already
<dholbach> ?
<jcastro> not till monday
<dholbach> ok
<nhandler> dholbach: That is some hot weather
<dholbach> I look forward to it :)
<dholbach> jcastro, I got a daily build sorted out!
 * dholbach is totally excited :)
<nhandler> dholbach: Sunday we will be at a high of about -2.78C
 * nhandler saw the blog post
<dholbach> nhandler, here it's around 1°C around, so not too bad
<jcastro> dholbach: I saw that
<jcastro> spinning some wax?
<dholbach> not at my parents' place, but as soon as I get back to Berlin I'll always be running latest xwax trunk :)
<jcastro> heh
<matti> :>
<jcastro> dholbach: I am expanding my musical horizons
<jcastro> I can't stop listening to this black eyed peas song
<dholbach> jcastro, a new one or an older one?
<jcastro> the new one
<jcastro> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JwQZQygg3Lk
<nigelb> jcastro: hood one.
<nigelb> err, good one
 * dholbach will check it out in a bit :)
<nigelb> tought I suspect the hood would fit in there too :p
<jcastro> dholbach: make sure you crank it when he goes "dirty bit!"
<dholbach> "This video is not available in your country."
<dholbach> how is the song called?
<jcastro> The Time
<nigelb> jcastro: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kAG39jKi0lI
<nigelb> Epic video \o/
<jcastro> nigelb: hahahahah
<jcastro> awesome
<nigelb> jcastro: watch the whole thing, lots of fun :p
 * nhandler just got to the apple part
<dholbach> jcastro, it's just my endless friendship to you that I didn't close the page before the "dirty bit"
<jcastro> omg
<jcastro> the xbox
<jcastro> dholbach: I know I know
<jcastro> dholbach: THEN IT GETS AWESOME
 * nhandler should recreate that for a friend's birthday
<nigelb> xbox totally rocked :p
<nigelb> I was wondering how they'd show android
<nigelb> then they came up with more awesomeseness :)
<popey> haha, thats ace
 * popey is looking forward to watching that on xmas day :)
<nigelb> popey: Is it some sort of a preview that will show up on christmas day?
 * nisshh is looking forward to relaxing in his backyard pool with a beer and steak on christmas day :)
<popey> yes
<popey> Do you know who the actors are?
<nigelb> No, I don't
<popey> The one on the left is Harry Enfield.
<popey> The one on the right is Ronnie Corbet
<nigelb> Don't really know any of British actors :(
<nigelb> ooh, so that's why its' The One Ronnie'
<popey> Ronnie Corbet used to partner with Robbie Barker (till he recently died) and they were known as "The Two Ronnies"
<popey> ya
<nigelb> Ah
<popey> that sketch is a pastiche of a sketch they did which is quite famous (and funny)
<popey> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cz2-ukrd2VQ
<popey> that one from 1976
 * nigelb waits for youtube to reload :|
<popey> that's one of their best ever sketches
<popey> in the uk if you say "four candles" people generally instantly know what you mean
<popey> also "f u n e x" is a good sketch
<nigelb> err, sketch?
<popey> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zkWMcRlE1mQ
<popey> yeah, when comedians do a short thing like that we call it a sketch
<nigelb> ah
<nigelb> lol, finally four candles hit me :)
<jcastro> http://stackexchange.com/sites?expand=true
<jcastro> FEAR OUR STATS
<jcastro> also, check out the questions per day
<jcastro> it's a sign!
<nigelb> jcastro: lol
<nigelb> one day we'll beat SO :D
<nigelb> LOL http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yX8yrOAjfKM
 * nisshh has headphones on and is listening the the Lostprophets
<dholbach> ok my friends - I call it a day!
<dholbach> have some great holidays
<dholbach> big big hugs from over here
<dholbach> see you next week!
<nigelb> dholbach: Merry Christmas and Happy New Year
<dholbach> nigelb, and the same to you
<nigelb> :)
<nisshh> man it is hot here still, its almost 2am and im sweating :)
<nigelb> Its 15 degrees here :/
<nisshh> heh, its a lot hotter than that here :)
<nisshh> nigelb, its going to be damn hot on christmas day :)
<nigelb> oh lol, southrn hemisphere
<nisshh> nigelb, oi! us southerners are cool! ok? :)
 * nisshh check the weather for christmas day
<nisshh> yep, itll max out at 34 C on christmas day :)
<nisshh> not too hot, which is good
<nigelb> o.O
<nisshh> nigelb, do you consider 34 C to be stinking hot do you?
<pleia2> it is :)
<nisshh> pleia2, is not, its not that bad once you get used to it, i dont even use a/c in the house because im so used to it :)
<nigelb> nisshh: I grew up around 36 C with 100% humidity
<nigelb> nisshh: But that doesn't mean that it doesn't suck
<nisshh> nigelb, damn, thats hot
<nisshh> yeah
<nisshh> we dont get humidity that high here
<nisshh> sometimes it gets high, but never 100% i dont think
<doctormo> hurray and wifi on the bus
<JFo-vacation> hey jcastro!
<JFo-vacation> sorry, was playing rip van winkle
#ubuntu-community-team 2010-12-24
<czajkowski> Aloha
#ubuntu-community-team 2010-12-25
<vish> jussi: wohoo! found the Partners repo info!  http://www.canonical.com/engineering-services/certification/application-packaging
<vish> not bad, askubuntu search works very well.. ;p
<doctormo> Something tells me that we will be quiet in here today, but merry Christmas all.
 * doctormo is not a Christian, just English.
<nisshh> doctormo, hehe
<duanedesign> hello doctormo
<nisshh> hey doctormo, duanedesign :)
<duanedesign> hello nisshh
<duanedesign> doctormo: have you used ground control in natty?
<doctormo> duanedesign: No, does it break again?
<duanedesign> doctormo: i think it might. I am in classic dektop mode and I dont get the Ribbon in my Projects folder
<doctormo> duanedesign: Did gnome move to elementary, or did they remove the python-nautilus plugin support do you think?
<vish> jcastro: it works!!! unity works in VirtualBox4!!
<vish> oh bah.. he aint here.. :s
<vish> lol!!  "* doctormo is not a Christian, just English."  ;p
<duanedesign> doctormo: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/Y1hSdJCx
<doctormo> duanedesign: Ah webkit is broken, bah!
<doctormo> duanedesign: Can you report it as a critical bug?
<duanedesign> yep yep
<doctormo> thanks duanedesign, hope your having a good 25th December 2010.
<duanedesign> doctormo: yes. Going over to my parents in a few hours to eat.
<doctormo> Eating is good, I like eating.
<duanedesign> how do i restart nautilus from CLI
<duanedesign> doctormo: yes my parents make better food then the simple stuff 'bachelor chow' i eat
<doctormo> duanedesign: Have you tried molten boron? Nobody doesn't like molten boron!
<duanedesign> doctormo: do you know the command off hand to restart nautilus
<doctormo> Of course, `nautilus --quit`
<doctormo> It'll reload itself
<duanedesign> sweet. Got croundcontrol working
<duanedesign> sudo mv  /usr/lib/python2.7/dist-packages/webkit/  /usr/lib/python2.7/dist-packages/webkit.bak/
<duanedesign> doctormo: ^
<doctormo> duanedesign: Does the launchpad login still work?
<duanedesign> doctormo: i am testing it know
<doctormo> thanks
<duanedesign> doctormo: i just fetched a new branch and it all went good.
<doctormo> duanedesign: cool, so that's everything from logging in to getting a branch?
<doctormo> logging in uses webkit you see.
<duanedesign> doctormo: yep i was able to login
<doctormo> fantastic, now we just have to work out wtf with that python 2.7 webkit. What other versions of webkit do you have?
<duanedesign> doctormo: i did find bug 688732
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 688732 in pywebkitgtk (Ubuntu) "package no longer has WebView attribute after transition to python 2.7 (affects: 20) (dups: 7) (heat: 142)" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/688732
<doctormo> duanedesign: No I mean how does it work at all, the login uses webkit to show the login page, so how does that work if you removed webkit?
<duanedesign> doctormo: I have 2.6 as well as 2.7
<doctormo> Ah so different versions for both, although api changes shouldn't happen like that I think.
 * daker is watching "The Walking Dead"
#ubuntu-community-team 2011-12-19
<MrChrisDruif> Later peepz
<mhall119> AlanBell: is there a bug for that?
<mhall119> It should be possible, if Unity can't find an existing .desktop file, for it to generate one based on the executable
<mhall119> which is probably why "Keep in Launcher" isn't working, lack of .desktop file
<dholbach> good morning
<nigelb> Morning dholbach
<dholbach> hi nigelb
<nigelb> dholbach: Good Weekend? :)
<dholbach> not too bad - I went out partying on Friday night and drove ~700km to my parents' place yesterday
<dholbach> how was yours?
<nigelb> Not too great.
<nigelb> My grandmother passed away and the funeral was this weekend.
<dholbach> ugh :/
<nigelb> I'm spending some time working out of the family home this week.
<dholbach> I'm sorry to hear that
<dholbach> was it very unexpected?
<nigelb> No, it wasn't.
 * dholbach hugs nigelb
 * nigelb hugs dholbach too
<mainerror> Oh, I'm sorry to hear that.
<akgraner> ashams, even I blow off steam by doing mind numbing things :-)
<akgraner> jeez :-)
<ashams> akgraner, hehe, I can barely find a game you did play before :P
<ashams> didn't*
<akgraner> I tried them all almost - what's the big deal?
<jono> dpm, all set?
<dpm> jono, yep
<jono> dpm, invite sent
<dpm> jono, I think I lost you again
<mhall119> dpm: you lost him?
<mhall119> great, now what are we supposed to do
<dpm> mhall119, party?
<mhall119> \o/
<jono> dpm, hey
<jono> I rebooted to see if it fixes it
<jono> loading FF to invite you now
<jono> invite sent
<dpm> ok, joining in!
 * mhall119 puts the bottle away
 * dpm hugs mhall119
<jcastro> jono: btw precises up to date works with G+ now
<jcastro> if you want to give that a shot
<jono> jcastro, my cam works, I just need to figure out how to choose the right cam
<jono> I keep seeing my internal laptop one and not my usb one
<dpm> hi all, just checking out if the free software apps queue in myapps is public. Could someone try to click on this link and tell me if you see a queue of applications?
<dpm> https://myapps.developer.ubuntu.com/dev/arb/
<jcastro> I see it!
<jcastro> woo, that's a nice list!
<dpm> cool, thanks jcastro
<dpm> jcastro, do you see a link to that list when you go to https://myapps.developer.ubuntu.com/dev/
<dpm> (you might have to log in)
<jono> dholbach, all set?
<dholbach> jono, yep
<jono> dholbach, invite sent
<jcastro> dpm: I see it, and correct, I need to be logged in
<dpm> jcastro, cool, thanks
 * popey hugs dpm 
<jcastro> jono: 10 minutes!
<jcastro> jono: I can go whenevs though
<jono> jcastro, let's go now
<jcastro> YEAH!
<jcastro> \m/
<jcastro> jono: you dropped out audiowise
<dpm> jono, separation for arb/commercial apps metrics landed: https://myapps.developer.ubuntu.com/dev/apps_dashboard/
<jcastro> pleia2: howdy, scheduling User Days is done right? https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/community-irc-workshops
<jcastro> want me to DONE it?
<pleia2> jcastro: on it
 * jcastro DONEs a few things today
<jcastro> high five
<dpm> everyone, I'm not sure I'll be much online these holidays, which I'm starting tomorrow. If I don't see/speak to you before I come back, have a fantastic time, whether you're celebrating Christmas or not
<dpm> see you!
<jcastro> \o/
<jcastro> I will see you on the flipside
<jcastro> get some rest!
<dpm> oh, I'll definitely will :)
 * dpm hugs jcastro
 * dpm hugs #ubuntu-community-team
<dpm> cheers!
#ubuntu-community-team 2011-12-20
<dholbach> good morning
<head_victim> G'day dholbach
<mainerror> o/
<dholbach> hey head_victim, mainerror
 * head_victim is a little excited, the LoCo website is being updated
<dholbach> nice :)
 * mainerror is also a bit excited because he has to create his LoCo's site.
<mainerror> :D
<head_victim> Hah, win-win :D
<mainerror> I was talking about the Austrian LoCo site just in case you thought I was talking about yours. :)
<head_victim> Funny, mine's the Australian LoCo ;)
<head_victim> It's a bit of coincidence all around
<mainerror> Oh yea, that is the Austria with Kangaroos.
<mainerror> Mine is the Australia with the Alps. Or the other way around ... who cares. :D
<dholbach> haha
<dholbach> in Berlin there's an Austrian restaurant called "No kangaroo" in the area where I live :)
<mainerror> lol
<head_victim> This has the makings of a good joke "A German, an Austrian and an Australian walk into a restaurant".
<mainerror> What an awesome name. :D
<dholbach> what I like most about it is they have ski lift seats for seats at the bar
<nigelb> dholbach: That sounds amazing ;)
<nigelb> head_victim: lol
<nigelb> Morning dholbach, mainerror
<nigelb> Evening head_victim :)
<mainerror> Hello nigelb :)
<head_victim> ubuntu.org.au  <--- let me know what you think :)
<head_victim> It's a canonical hosted website based, upgraded to drupal 6 with the UbuntuDrupal theme
<nigelb> head_victim: You need more margins on the sides.
<nigelb> Its too close to the window borders.
<head_victim> nigelb: thanks, I'm on a 24inch monitor so probably hiding that a little
<nigelb> Also, fluid layout WIN
<head_victim> nigelb: I'm an absolute novice with this so all help gratefully accepted :)
<head_victim> Fluid layout?
<nigelb> head_victim: when I make the window smaller, your layout resizes appropriately. That's great!
<head_victim> nigelb: oh, don't thank me, thank the UbuntuDrupal team and Canonical :) I'm just the lucky person who gets to tweak the finished product :D
<nigelb> AlanBell or Pendulum can give you a little more accessibility tips. I'm a novice in that :-)
<head_victim> I have no idea how to do anything but from within the drupal website admin page and even then most of it I struggle with
<mainerror> Right, the margin suggestion is good.
<nigelb> I wish we could all move to Wordpress, so much more easier to manage than drupal.
<head_victim> nigelb: Canonical host ours so for our team it's much easier to manage than hosting our own ;)
<head_victim> Any suggestions on what the "accepted" minimum and maximum widths are?
<head_victim> It's currently fluid between 600 - 1500
<mainerror> nigelb: I don't know. It may be easier to manage but I don't find it that easy to theme.
<nigelb> mainerror: Oh? I thought WP was easier to theme. I may be wrong.
<nigelb> head_victim: that's probably fine. However, in that case you're not going to look great on mobile.
<nigelb> (yeah, the pains for web design)
<mainerror> I'm not a professional at either of them I'm just talking from my limited experience with both systems. :)
<head_victim> nigelb: open to suggestions, should I drop the lower end to 400 or so?
<nigelb> head_victim: Nah. You need to do that with different stylesheets (10x more painful)
<head_victim> Ahh fair enough I'll probably just leave it as it is for now and see what comes from multiple people looking
<mainerror> Well you can make use of the @media query.
<czajkowski> aloha
<head_victim> czajkowski: ubuntu.org.au - Drupal 6 made it :)
<czajkowski> yay
<dholbach> jcastro, I guess we won't have a team meeting today
<dholbach> no jono, no dpm
<jcastro> heh
<jcastro> dholbach: just you, me, and master of puppets
<dholbach> that might actually almost be better than the mixtape I'm listening to
 * dholbach picks another one
<jcastro> can you get pandora over there?
<jcastro> I'm almost all listening to that these days instead of the music I have
<dholbach> I'm listening to stuff on mixcloud.com right now
<dholbach> "Dear Pandora Visitor,
<dholbach> We are deeply, deeply sorry to say that due to licensing constraints, we can no longer allow access to Pandora for listeners located outside of the U.S. ...."
<jcastro> :(
<mainerror> Thank god someone very very smart invented the proxy. :D
<dholbach> akgraner, when I asked around what kind of sessions would be nice to have at UDW, somebody suggested "Porting popular packages from x86 to ARM." - do you think we can find somebody from the Linaro heads to help out with that one? :)
<mainerror> That would be a very interesting session!
<akgraner> dholbach, I'll put the word out and see what I can find :-)
<dholbach> thanks akgraner
<doctormon> hi all
<popey> hello doctormon
<doctormon> leaving London :-)
<popey> heading oop norf?
<doctormon> inded I am sir
<doctormon> enjoying Euston's first class lounge
<jcastro> dholbach: do you listen to dubstep?
<dholbach> jcastro, yes
<dholbach> http://www.mixcloud.com/dlex/its-dubstep-who-cares/ for example is a nice one
<mainerror> Dude, mixcloud is awesome!
<dholbach> it is :)
<dholbach> but there's not many folks who timecode their mixes
<dholbach> so you never know which song is playing
<dholbach> I love it when you click on a song and it tells you which other mixes also have the same song, so you find possibly related good new stuff
<dholbach> one resolution I have for next year is: get more stuff on mixcloud :)
<dholbach> but it should be easy to achieve - I just did 3 in half a year :)
<mainerror> Wait, you make music?
<dholbach> http://www.mixcloud.com/dholbach/
<dholbach> alright my friends - I call it a day - see you all tomorrow - hugs!
 * popey hugs dholbach 
<dholbach> :)
<mainerror> o/
<czajkowski> JanC: you're posting to the loco contacts with an unregistered email
<JanC> hm?
<JanC> did I?
<JanC> ow, now I remember, I'm probably subscribed on that list with lists@  ☺
<JanC> should add both in mailman, I guess
<JanC> so that you don't have to moderate it next time...
<czajkowski> :)
<JanC> czajkowski: will you be at FOSDEM (and are you interested in that panel)?
<JanC> I guess Sergio and some others might be interested too
<JanC> or maybe huats or someone else from the french loco
<czajkowski> I'll be there
<czajkowski> not had a chance to read the email
<czajkowski> finishing up some stuff here
<JanC> right, we have until next week  ☺
<JanC> they want a panel session on things like ubuntu locoteams, fedora ambassadors, and such
<czajkowski> I've mailed alison also
<czajkowski> as she was hoping to attend FOSDEM
<MrChrisDruif> Fedora ambassadors?
<JanC> MrChrisDruif: people with a funny red fedora on their head  ;)
<MrChrisDruif> Not blue?
<JanC> http://fedoraproject.org/wiki/Ambassadors
<MrChrisDruif> Ow, at FOSDEM?
<MrChrisDruif> It's in Brussels I've heard?
<JanC> yes
<JanC> fosdem.org  ;)
<huats> hello JanC and czajkowski
<huats> I am not sure I'll be able to attend this year
<JanC> 'lo huats   ☺
<huats> thanks anyway :)
<huats> I 'll let you know if it is the case (well if I can attend :))
<JanC> huats: and you're not the only person in your locoteam of course
<huats> of course !
<JanC> huats: ubuntu-fr interested in co-operating the booth again?
<huats> I am sure it is the case
<huats> but I'll ask anyway
<JanC> I haven't planned anything practical yet, but useful to know...   ;)
<MrChrisDruif> First weekend of February...
<MrChrisDruif> Haven't planned anything yet...have to figure out what the cost would be
<mhall119> woot!  wrote my first Unity lens: http://ubuntuone.com/6enw5v14UdzTMFhvuABgye
<mhall119> jcastro: ^^ check it out!
<MrChrisDruif> mhall119; some kind of dictionary lens?
<mhall119> MrChrisDruif: yup
<mhall119> it uses online an dictionary for definition, plus local spellcheck for verification and suggestions
<mhall119> an online dictionary, :P
<MrChrisDruif> =)
<JanC> MrChrisDruif: not sure where you live, but SWAT comes most of the time, so you might be able to do some carpooling
 * MrChrisDruif resides in Zoetermeer
<JanC> MrChrisDruif: it's mostly a developer conference though, so be prepared for mostly technical content
<MrChrisDruif> Yeah, was seeing that too...so I'll probably pass =)
<JanC> MrChrisDruif: I don't remember all that you do exactly  ;)
<MrChrisDruif> What do you mean?
<MrChrisDruif> Ow, read wrong =)
<MrChrisDruif> But indeed, not very dev orientated
<JanC> well, you seem to study programming?
<MrChrisDruif> Used to..indeed =)
<JanC> aw, gave up on it?
<JanC> what are you studying now? (if anything?)
<MrChrisDruif> Well, I had to. I didn't have enough points
<JanC> hm
<MrChrisDruif> The way the study went wasn't my flow...I have to do to learn...
 * JanC doesn't really understand the dutch school system  ;)
 * MrChrisDruif neither ;-)
<MrChrisDruif> Anyhow...atm I'm not studying anything
<JanC> so... looking for a job or working?
<MrChrisDruif> I work 2 days a week on average (or I should, I work more then that) at a local gas-station
<MrChrisDruif> But I'm not enjoying myself over there
<MrChrisDruif> So I DON'T want to extend my contract if I can...so I'm looking for another job
<JanC> eh, good luck with that then  ☺
<MrChrisDruif> Thanks
<MrChrisDruif> It's with a local computer store...it'll be more up my ally
<AlanBell> mhall119: how did you get the long comment? is that just \n in the comment field or something else?
<AlanBell> and what is one supposed to do for things in a lens which don't have an obvious thumbnail?
<mhall119> AlanBell: so there are different "renderers" you can use
<mhall119> the first 2 sections use a vertical tiling renderer
<mhall119> the bottom section uses a horizontal tiling renderer, that one includes the "comment" text of an entry as well (the vertical one doesn't)
<mhall119> AlanBell: you can specify an icon name, and it'll look it up based on the theme
<mhall119> for example, I'm using "file", "hint" and "accessories-dictionary" icons
<mhall119> AlanBell: I'll do a more thorough writeup on my blog, plus a tutorial on the wiki in the coming days, I promise
<AlanBell> I have a lens working already
<mhall119> oh, well fine then :P
<mhall119> I'm going to do all that stuff anyway
<AlanBell> \n in the comment works :)
<mhall119> AlanBell: what does yours do?
<mhall119> and in what language?
<AlanBell> in python
<AlanBell> it is a business data lens
<AlanBell> and I have a scope for openERP, it connects over XMLRPC and searches the customer database
<AlanBell> I will get it searching invoices and deliveries and such
<AlanBell> and I will add a vTiger scope too, so you can search multiple business systems for a customer name and get a combined view of stuff and click things to open the relevant document
<AlanBell> it was based on the porn lens :)
<MrChrisDruif> Porn....it's a good base for EVERYTHING! =D
<AlanBell> never actually installed the porn lens, just used it as a template to crib the structure from
<AlanBell> it is in python and not very complicated
<JanC> AlanBell: you might be able to provide a "less offensive" minimal example lens then...  ;)
<AlanBell> there probably is a better "hello world" lens out there
<AlanBell> in fact mhall119's writeup will probably be one :)
<AlanBell> I am a bit puzzled by the insistence that everything should have an icon in a lens though
<mhall119> AlanBell: how are you handling auth credentials for that?
<AlanBell> badly :)
<AlanBell> right now hard coded, I was going to pop up and ask for a password first time you use it
<AlanBell> then hold them in the scope for the duration of the scope
<AlanBell> it can look up the default server and database and username from .openerprc all it needs is a password
#ubuntu-community-team 2011-12-21
<dholbach> good morning
<nigelb> Bonjour dholbach :)
<dholbach> salut nigelb
<nigelb> :)
<jono> howdy all
<nigelb> Hey jono, up late? Or are you in UK?
<jono> nigelb, UK
<jono> here for Christmas :-)
<nigelb> :)
<popey> heh, you probably crossed doctormo in the atlantic
<mainerror> Hello there.
<nigelb> popey: heh
<nigelb> Hey mainerror
<mainerror> I was all excited because I'm going to buy a SSD for my TP X60 but then I found out that the X60 doesn't even support SATA II. :(
<jono> dholbach, thanks for following up on the ARB thread
<dholbach> jono, no worries
<jono> dholbach, interesting that reviews is the bottleneck, not packaging
<jono> that is good to know
<dholbach> jono, I reviewed the comments I could see in the ARB interface and in the LP bug reports that were (sometimes, but probably not always) linked from the entries - maybe I missed some of the conversation
<dholbach> I should probably clarify that
<jono> sounds good
<jono> but I think this puts us in a stronger position to use the jamming approach
<jono> and a pilot like scheme
 * dholbach nods
<jussi> popey: seems: http://podcast.ubuntu-uk.org/2011/12/21/s04e22-the-unbeliever/ is borked?
<jussi> I get "Error establishing a database connection"
<popey> it was
<popey> thanks ☺
<jussi> yw
<jussi> popey: Im also having problems listening to the podcast via the "play in popup" - see:  http://wstaw.org/m/2011/12/21/plasma-desktopuU2060.jpg
<mhall119> morning
<dholbach> hey mhall119
<mhall119> jono: dholbach: did  you see my LoCo Teams Unity Lens?
<dholbach> haha, nice :-)
<dholbach> https://plus.google.com/photos/109919666334513536939/albums/5688406656036714241/5688406658759946114 (for those who haven't seen it yet)
<jussi> mhall119: ITS SUNDAY! go do work :P
<mhall119> jussi: lol
 * jussi giggles...
<dholbach> huats, tu as temps en 1h20m?
<jono> mhall119, nice work!
<mhall119> jono: I'm going to re-factor is later into a general Community lens, with a LoCo Teams scope
<jono> mhall119, that would be awesome
<mhall119> maybe we can have it pull events from the classroom calendar and other sources that way
<jono> that would be incredible
<jono> I really want to be able to integrate the community experience in Ubuntu
<jono> for example:
<jono>  * community events listed in the system calendar
<jono>  * indicators showing bugs for projects
<jono>  * lenses and scopes for different teams / projects etc
<jcastro> haha, awesome mhall119!
<jcastro> just saw the LD lens
<mhall119> jono: we need a LTP for non-loco teams
<jono> yup
<mhall119> jcastro: thanks
<mhall119> jono: it wouldn't take much to fork LTP for non-loco teams, but harder to serve both from a single codebase
<jono> right
<jono> what I would love to see is that the community collaboration experience is integrated tightly into the desktop
<jono> so when you use your computer you can see what needs to be done
<mhall119> hmmmm, I wonder if I an get geoip info, and have that lens default to local teams and events
<AlanBell> is there a launchpad lens yet?
<mhall119> AlanBell: not that I've seen, I was thinking about getting with doctormo and making one for LP/GroundControl
<jono> this is the kind of thing I mean: http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:cHe6wzJJdDwJ:www.jonobacon.org/2011/09/02/better-community-with-better-technology-in-practice/+&cd=1&hl=en&ct=clnk&client=ubuntu
<mhall119> jono: got a 404 on that link
<mhall119> http://www.jonobacon.org/2011/12/13/loco-council-goings-on-in-12-04/ works better
<jcastro> his blog seems to have some performance problems right now
<jono> mhall119, really?
<jono> mhall119, well my site is getting hammered right now, so I gave you the cache
<mhall119> jono: it didn't like something about the url,  I suspect the +&cd=blahblahblah at the end, but I got to the content so no worries
<jono> cool
<jcastro> jono: do you self host your blog?
<jcastro> I was just reading about wordpress caching plugins the other day
<jono> jcastro, yup
<jono> jcastro, yeah, I might need to cache it, but it only gets hammered every so often
<jcastro> when I was on wordpress.com I found their service to be quite good
<jcastro> and it was free
<AlanBell> wp-supercache is great, we have had very very small VPS boxes handle a slashdot hammering with no issues
<jcastro> that's because no one reads slashdot. :p
<mhall119> lol
<jcastro> jono: I added you as an admin on my juju G+ page, but that's for bus factor issues
<jcastro> bah, unscheduled caffeine refill, hitting the corner store, be back in 10.
<jono> thanks jcastro
<jcastro> I saw a woman
<jcastro> buying a coke
<jcastro> with a check.
<jcastro> like, a paper check.
<nigelb> o_O
<huats> dholbach: it is still on my schedule :)
<dholbach> huats, :-)
<jcastro> jono: I need the dates to make the launchpad UDS thing
<jono> one sec
<jono> jcastro, 7-11 May 2012
<mhall119> does anybody know of somewhere besides bazaar.conf where I might find a launchpad username for a desktop user?
<jcastro> jono: all set: https://launchpad.net/sprints/uds-q
<jcastro> mhall119: hey so, I no longer have permissions in summit, want to reset it?
<jcastro> basically, create a new UDS event, and put it in sponsorship mode.
<mhall119> jcastro: ok
<mhall119> jcastro: location and dates?
<jono> jcastro, ok, so we are all set in LP?
<jcastro> yeah
<jcastro> mhall119: it's in the launchpad URL I just posted
<jcastro> https://launchpad.net/sprints/uds-q
<jcastro> jono: don't post anything yet or anything, we need to sort summit first, it only takes like another few minutes
<jono> jcastro, no worries
<dholbach> mhall119, jelmer or james_w would know
<mhall119> jcastro: done
<jcastro> mhall119: what's your launchpad id? I need to put you in the UDS Organizer group
<mhall119> dholbach: thanks
 * mhall119 <-
<nigelb> mhall119: #bzr is your place, but its the wrong time. I think you need to ask during Australia day time.
<mhall119> nigelb: I already know how to get it from the bazaar.conf
<mhall119> I'm looking for alternatives
<dholbach> mhall119, bazaar.conf I would say as well, although I'm sure you get it through bzrlib somehow as well
<dholbach> mhall119, reading the code of the launchpad-login plugin would probably help :)
<mhall119> I have my LoCo Teams Lens defaulting to show the user's own teams and events, but I have to find their lpusername somewhere to do that, and not everybody is going to have bzr-launchpad configured
<jcastro> jono: all I need is a deadline to update the sponsorship verbiage and we're all set.
 * AlanBell observes a PDT time zone
<jcastro> yeah, oakland, california
<jcastro> It's like Detroit, but on the west coast.
<mhall119> lol
<AlanBell> you sell it so well
<nigelb> haha
<jono> hah, this is from a guy who kept pushing for UDS in Detroit too :-)
<jcastro> I was saying that to make fun of jono
<jono> oakland is pretty cool
<jcastro> but I just realized he doesn't live in Oakland anymore
<jono> I rehearse there with the band
<nigelb> wait, are we having auds in jono's back yard?
<jono> no, I live in the burbs now
<jcastro> oakland is awesome, just like detroit is awesome
<jono> jcastro, LOL
<nigelb> s/auds/a uds/
<AlanBell> I have never been to the left hand side of America
<mhall119> jcastro: still not selling it well
<jcastro> jono: I was being serious, blue collar towns ftw. \m/
<nigelb> I wonder if I should go through the visa dance this time.
<jcastro> it's where they make things like METAL.
<jono> not sure I agree
<jono> Detroit is a dump
<dholbach> huats, prêts?
<jono> Oakland is a dump in some parts
<jono> lol
<jcastro> a UDS in detroit would be awesome.
 * jono disagrees
<huats> dholbach:  3  minutes ?
<jono> it would be a liability hazard LOL
<dholbach> huats, pas de problème
<balloons> ohh talking about cities for new UDS?
<jcastro> mhall119: ok I've asked the techboard to add you to ~uds-organizers.
<jcastro> mhall119: UDS is an ubuntu event so it's owned by the techboard and ubuntu drivers in launchpad
<jcastro> so the organizers are owned by the tech board, so anyone who wants to be able to accept blueprints and do track-lead level stuff needs to be in "uds-organizers"
<mhall119> jcastro: ok, what does being a member of that group get me?
<jcastro> but everyone who is supposed to be in there is in there, you only need to curate if there's a new manager in Canonical who will be a track lead, or if a new planner like a Michelle or Marianna comes up
<jcastro> mhall119: you can observe and decline blueprints on launchpad
<balloons> nice.. I see it's in Oakland.. Michigan itself has plenty of nice places.. We could have it on Mackinac Island in the Grand Hotel. that would be epic
<jcastro> but you won't actually be doing that
<mhall119> jcastro: ah cool, don't tell cjohnston that or he'll be bugging me to approve his stuff
<jcastro> what you do is watch them come in and then use that data to poke bother people.
<nigelb> mhall119: I already did, don't worry.
<jcastro> next call I'll talk you through it
<mhall119> jcastro: cool, when do you want to do that next call?
<jcastro> basically you know when I post on ubuntu-devel when "scheduling is looking good!" or "bad", it depends on the amount of blueprints coming in in relation to the event.
<jcastro> so if it's friday before UDS and the queue is full then you need to bust heads.
<jcastro> mhall119: and jono from time to time will say "I had a call with $person and all their BPs are good, can you approve them."
<mhall119> ok
<jcastro> but let him make that call, you don't want to put a bunch of sessions on there that a track lead is oblivious too
<mhall119> yeah
<jcastro> unless he tells you like "just let planella run and approve all his translations stuff, we've talked about it."
<jcastro> mhall119: when we do our next call I'll just give you my email I send to -devel.
<jcastro> mhall119: are you working on friday?
<jcastro> that'd be a good wrap up time before the holidaze
<mhall119> no, but I'll be hope
<mhall119> home
<jcastro> thursday?
<jono> can anyone help me get #ubuntu-qa governed by the IRC ops?
<jono> with a bot in there
<balloons> jono: is that Oli's team's new channel?
<jono> balloons, well, not for his team
<jono> QA in the community in general
<mhall119> jcastro: thursday works for me
<jcastro> mhall119: hah, I just realized that's tomorrow
<jcastro> ok I'll ping you and we'll talk UDS stuff
<mhall119> balloons: so it's your new channel ;)
<mhall119> jcastro: cool
<balloons> lol.. idling now
<jono> balloons, hey, welcome!
<balloons> hehe.. when identity and nick meet ;-)
<jono> indeed
<jcastro> hi balloons, I'm jorge.
<jono> I just checked
<mhall119> heh
<balloons> yes, mhall19 knew who I was
<jono> balloons, dholbach, is Daniel on the team
<balloons> ahh.. hello dholbach, jcastro..
<jono> and dpm is on holiday, he is David Planella
<balloons> great.. glad everyone is introduced to my nick at least.. I was telling mhall119 about setting up znc, so I'll be lurker idling from here on out
<Pendulum> balloons: you only think you'll be a lurker. You'll get addicted and then never stop talking in actuality ;)
<jcastro> god, I hate the music industry
<jcastro> all I want to do is buy an album
<jcastro> but it's an "itunes exclusive" and locked away from me. :-/
<balloons> Pendulum: it's so true! we had stats on the other IRC channels I sit in, and it would show who was the most talkative, who had longest sentences, etc.. I always topped the chart with most talking and short sentences :-)
<Pendulum> we used to have stats here, but I haven't seen any for over a year now
<mhall119> Pendulum: +1
<Pendulum> balloons: btw, hi, I'm Penelope and I do community work, mainly running the accessibility team
<maco> who's balloons?
<jcastro> balloons is new
<AlanBell> pop
<jcastro> balloons: introduce yourself!
<maco> oh ok. hi balloons
<balloons> maco: my name is Nicholas Skaggs, and I'm the new QA community coordinator under jono
<maco> oh, hopefully you last longer than the last one
<Pendulum> balloons: btw, do you like metal?
<czajkowski> Aloha
<maco> balloons: i'm mackenzie. i'm semi-retired from ubuntu stuff, but Pendulum is sometimes successful at guilting me into a11y :P
<balloons> maco: I trust this is the beginning of a wonderful relationship :-)
<Pendulum> balloons: and if you don't like metal, have you been warned about jono and jcastro's music? ;-)
 * maco covers ears
<balloons> Pendulum: I do enjoy metal.. I can do death metal; I'm a big fan of anything that is musically and instrumentally interesting
<jcastro> ok so NOT death metal.
 * jcastro smirks
<balloons> Pendelum: I haven't been warned, but I've seen teh youtube videos, haha
<balloons> what they don't know is I have a BA in music, in classical guitar :-)
<maco> i can guess what your fingernails look like
<mhall119> hey czajkowski, didn't expect to see you online
<jcastro> classical guitar is awesome
<jcastro> like, with the back all up on your knee and stuff?
<balloons> yes, playing on the wrong leg, with a stand :-)
<jcastro> did you all know that Robert Trujillo, the bass player from Metallica is also a classically trained guitar player?
<Pendulum> jono: not sure who to poke on this, but the name of the hotel is misspelled on uds.ubuntu.com
<mhall119> czajkowski: did you see http://ubuntuone.com/6ylsSolQI6EUm7cObrCTcv ?
<balloons> yes, many metalheads are.. It's why metal is cool..
<jcastro> man I like you already
<jcastro> you and I can be buddies
<mhall119> lol
<balloons> jcastro: :-) We are in the same state I hear
 * maco is having flashbacks to working in a guitar store
<balloons> lolol
<jcastro> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-ktjlVvMYlA
<maco> until i meet balloons, my brain will just assume he looks like Bill, the guitar department manager
<mhall119> am I the only member of the community team who isn't musically inclined?
<jcastro> it's ok, we'll make you inclined
<mhall119> good luck with that
<jcastro> mhall119: pro-tip, invest in noise cancelling headphones
 * maco hands mhall119 one of those little wooden frogs with the bumpy back and wooden stick
<maco> you can do percussion!
<mhall119> maco: I don't even have the rhythm enough to do that
<czajkowski> 17:56 <Filbert> book singles :)
<maco> http://www.perceptivetravel.com/issues/0511/photos/thailand-musical-frog-500.jpg
<czajkowski> bah
<balloons> maco: great idea! I'm sure I look just like him. If your curious, my "head" is here https://launchpad.net/~nskaggs
<maco> you just rub the stick back n forth
<mhall119> from talent import music
<jcastro> balloons: do you play anything?
<mhall119> ImportError: musical talent not found
<maco> hmm nope. dont look like bill. popey's closer
<czajkowski> mhall119: that's welll funky
<maco> jcastro: he just said he plays classical guitar...
<mhall119> funky?
<balloons> jcastro: I played/play guitar.. But I'm extremely rusty nowadays I'm sure. I've stopped playing since school
<jcastro> excellent
<jcastro> this will be great
<balloons> I never learned flamenco all that well.. It's one of my favorite forms of classical guitar
<jcastro> balloons: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dox2nQ3eabg
<jcastro> you're hired!
<balloons> lol -- so your the bassist?
<balloons> ok.. so jono on drums, you on bass.. anyone else ?
<jcastro> no, barry warsaw is the bassist, I am the stand in
<jcastro> balloons: everyone swaps out, we have like 20 different virtual bands
<dholbach> hey balloons
<jcastro> you step in, play a song, and then swap out
<balloons> that's really cool
<jcastro> did you hear that dholbach
<jcastro> GUITAR!
<balloons> dholbach: hello again!
<dholbach> :-)
<mhall119> it's linux, it's all about choice
<jcastro> yeah
<jcastro> ever since Canonical abandoned choice
<jcastro> I read that on jono's blog today
<dholbach> I can't remember whose tag line it was, but didn't it go something like this: "Canonical - putting fun back into fundamentalism"?
<mhall119> it's odd that people who insist that they must have the ability to customize things, seem to be the first to forget that they don't have to stick with the defaults
<jcastro> dholbach: hah that's awesome
<czajkowski> http://blogs.computerworlduk.com/simon-says/2011/12/why-java-isnt-dead-on-ubuntu/index.htm
<mhall119> czajkowski: make it to Ireland?
<czajkowski> yup
<czajkowski> minor delays
<czajkowski> and home to yummy foods
<mhall119> no crazy travel adventures this time huh?
<czajkowski> slight delays on tube getting there,some fog adn a change of plane
<czajkowski> so only about an hr delayed
<czajkowski> right toodles food calls
<mhall119> enjoy
<jcastro> <3 ireland
<dholbach> czajkowski, I'm glad somebody wrote that up - the article on OMG!Ubuntu! (and other places) would have done well to have a less spectacular headline :)
<mhall119> dholbach: sensational headlines sell ads
<dholbach> ah, then I don't do OMG any good
<dholbach> "Ubuntu 12.04 development update" sounds quite boring
<jcastro> it's ok, I'm sure you'll get flamed no matter the headline
<mhall119> dholbach: yeah, try "Massive changes land in 12.04, everything has changed!!!!!!!11eleven"
<dholbach> jcastro, yep :)
<daker> daker> hey jcastro
<daker> <daker> i just want to know if you we should fix those bugs on the old or the new portal
<jcastro> hi!
<jcastro> when is the new portal being deployed?
<czajkowski> dholbach: aye simon mailed me about it and said spread the article
<dholbach> :)
<cprofitt> hey guys
<pleia2> cprofitt: hope you're healing quickly!
 * balloons just realized oakland is just east of san fran.. wow.  
<balloons> I thought it was near Sacramento and san jose, which it is, but it's also RIGHT next to san francisco.. too funny
<pleia2> yeah, just over the bridge
<pleia2> can see it from here :)
<popey> \o/
<balloons> nice pleia2. I went to san fran in march this year, and loved driving along the coast and seeing the redwoods, etc
<pleia2> the venue is right next to super convenient public transit, hooray!
<pleia2> balloons: nice :) it is beautiful here
<daker> jcastro, i don't know we need to test it before
<jcastro> daker: can we fix it on the deployed one for now and revisit it later?
<daker> ok
<cprofitt> thanks pleia2 -- it seems to be going well.
<cprofitt> anyone seen rrnwexec recently?
<dholbach> alright my friends - I call it a day - see you all tomorrow!
<dholbach> HUGS HUGS
<pleia2> have a good evening, dholbach
<dholbach> you too :)
<jcastro> jono: you still on the clock?
<jcastro> I'd like a quick blog review if you have time
<jcastro> If it takes longer than ~5 I suck.
<jcastro> you know what is awesome when jill works super late, I don't need to commit to any dinner time
<jcastro> so if I want to order a pizza at 3:30 in the afternoon
<jcastro> then i'm good to go!
<pleia2> -us-ca is having a field day with Oakland, have faith! depending on the statistics you look at, Oakland is not in the top 5 murder capitals of the US, just in the top 10
<pleia2> ah, Oakland :)
<jcastro> UDS San Diego would make me sooooooooooo happy
<cjohnston> hey jcastro
<MrChrisDruif> jcastro; o/
<MrChrisDruif> But shouldn't the next one be in Europe?
<cjohnston> MrChrisDruif: they have been switched afaik
<AlanBell> rules are meant to be broken
<MrChrisDruif> cjohnston; there have been two in the states afaik ;-)
<czajkowski> MrChrisDruif: its also not set in stone so if they chose to alter it they can :)
<MrChrisDruif> Haha
<MrChrisDruif> Way to go Ubuntu!
<cjohnston> MrChrisDruif: what she said.. but my understanding is that May will be US, Nov will be EU.. which would be switced
<cjohnston> switched
<czajkowski> lovely cold weather in nov in the EU
<czajkowski> late oct/early nov
<AlanBell> when does the icehotel open I wonder
<MrChrisDruif> So Europe will be in May now? Like coming UDS?
<cjohnston> MrChrisDruif: no
<cjohnston> The next one is in the US
<Pici> I'd guess Canonical will do it where it is cheaper :/
<MrChrisDruif> Haha
<AlanBell> "Usually we great our first winter guests in the beginning of December" so not the icehotel :(
<JanC> why not in the Principality of Sealand?  ;)
<MrChrisDruif> Would be nice =)
<JanC> I guess the internet connection would be okay, but space might be an issue  :P
<AlanBell> jcastro: do you want to know about pages on uds.ubuntu.com that reference uds-p dates (and one uds-n related item)
<cjohnston> AlanBell: if you want to email them to me, ill fix them
<AlanBell> ok
<mhall119> AlanBell: also, I'm taking over UDS stuff from jcastro, so if you need something done let me know and I'll make cjohnston do it :)
<cjohnston> thanks
<mhall119> anytime
<mhall119> :)
<AlanBell> you should have a nice todo list of stuff now :)
<cjohnston> mhall119: https://uds.ubuntu.com/participate/community/  that one is on you to get done
<AlanBell> lets ditch the text in an image thing
<AlanBell> without so much as an alt attribute
<mhall119> an image?
<mhall119> :(
<mhall119> cjohnston: do you know who made it?
<cjohnston> no
<cjohnston> thats why i said its on you
<mhall119> well nobody who would know is still around, I'll ask tomorrow
<mhall119> cjohnston: do we have a launchpad project for summit/uds content bugs?
<cjohnston> there is a project for uds.u.c
<mhall119> which?
<AlanBell> "The bulk of UDS are discussion sessions we explore problems and develop solutions together, pooling our experience and expertise." parse error
<mhall119> AlanBell: that sense makes to me
<cjohnston> i thought there was
<cjohnston> maybe not
<mhall119> were they just filed against the ubuntu-website-content?
<AlanBell> website by yoda written it was
<cjohnston> mhall119: no
<cjohnston> i thought i created one
<cjohnston> i see that i created one for unity.uc
<mhall119> I think we should make a uds-website project then
<cjohnston> i thought that i had.. i guess not
<mhall119> that way summit project can be just for the code
<mhall119> AlanBell: thanks for the list
<cjohnston> z/13
<cjohnston> mhall119: when does sponsorship close
<mhall119> cjohnston: I don't know
<cjohnston> i thought you were in charge
<mhall119> nope
<mhall119> responsible != in charge
<cjohnston> AlanBell: https://launchpad.net/uds-project can you please report a bug for sponsorship date (#4) down
<pleia2> mhall119: worth adding public transit options to directions on uds? ($8.40 on BART train from SFO, Oakland airport has BART service too, both are very easy and non-scary)
<cjohnston> you can skip the today, and linaro connect
<AlanBell> UDS Project must be configured in order for Launchpad to forward bugs to the project's developers.
<cjohnston> fixed
<cjohnston> AlanBell: ^
<AlanBell> Bug #907565
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 907565 in uds-project "sponsorship closing date needs to be specified" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/907565
<cjohnston> AlanBell: no need to paste.. ill get spammed through email. ty
<AlanBell> great
<mhall119> pleia2: can you send me and cjohnston and email with that information and links please?
<mhall119> oh, or add it to the uds-project on LP
<pleia2> mhall119: I haz super powers on uds.u.c
<pleia2> so I can add it directly if it's useful
#ubuntu-community-team 2011-12-22
<mhall119> pleia2: talk to cjohnston about that, but we're going to try and roll all of uds.u.c into the same Django instance as summit.u.c
<jcastro> mhall119: you have uds.u.c wordpress access too
<jcastro> I checked it today
<czajkowski> aloha
<dholbach> good morning
 * czajkowski hugs dholbach 
<nigelb> Hey dholbach, jono :)
<dholbach> hey nigelb, hey jono
 * dholbach hugs czajkowski
<jono> hey nigelb, dholbach
<nigelb> Is anyone else seeing slowness in logging into the wiki?
<mainerror> Morning.
<mainerror> I was so excited about the next UDS location yesterday and when I found out where it was going to be I was sad. :(
<popey> why?
<mainerror> Well I was hoping that it is going to be somewhere in Europe again.
<mainerror> I'm not sure if I'll be able to afford the flight to Oakland.
<JanC> mainerror: too bad, but it's probably going to be in Europe again in the fall
<mainerror> We'll see. With some luck I can find a way to get there.
<mainerror> Sneak on board of a plane somehow. :P
<popey> JanC: dont think so
<JanC> popey: not?
<popey> probably back in florida
<mainerror> :(
<mainerror> Actually more like this :*(
<nigelb> popey: No more europe? :(
<popey> dunno
<popey> europe is expensive
<nigelb> Europe is easier for a visa.
<popey> bummer
<AlanBell> taipei maybe
<JanC> Europe is a lot less expensive for many of us  ;)
<popey> yay, JanC is going to pay for the venue
<JanC> venues are much cheaper in the US?
<popey> much
<popey> like half the price
<JanC> unless you can find something like a university to provide the location, I suppose...  (but that would be difficult at the times of the year UDS is held)
<nigelb> popey: wow. Did not know that.
<JanC> maybe we can make it a camping-UDS instead (somewhat like CCCamp ;) )
<nigelb> I guess with UDS becoming overall more expensive, this was to be seen.
<popey> we are never going to please everyone
<AlanBell> there are camping based events, UDS isn't really one of them :)
<AlanBell> but a europe based camping ubucon sounds an interesting idea, get on it JanC  :)
<nigelb> I guess, if I decide to go, I'll have to bite it and apply for visa again.
<nigelb> s/go/apply for sponsorship to go/
<jussi> I still wish they would put UDS here: http://www.scandichotels.com/Hotels/Countries/Finland/Helsinki/Hotels/Scandic-Grand-Marina/
<jussi> then I could go without sponsorship :D
<nigelb> yeah, I kinda feel jealous about cjohnston and mhall119 :)
<JanC> jussi: isn't Scandinavia even more expensive than the rest of Europe?  ;)
<jussi> and given there are direct flights to Helsinki from most parts of the world, including the US and asia...
<mainerror> London would be great but I guess London is also quite expensive.
<mainerror> I have no idea though.
<JanC> but prices in Southern Europe shouldn't be that high?
<nigelb> I wish we'd do something like Singapore or Hong Kong.
<jussi> JanC: southern and eastern europe....
<jussi> hence prague, budapest, sevilla, barcelona etc
<mainerror> Bucharest. I have some good connections over there.
<jussi> I think one of the issues is the "day money"
<JanC> they should think about Greece or Portugal maybe
<jussi> JanC: hehe
<duanedesign> o/ morning friends
<popey> its not just the cost
<popey> there's the service too
<JanC> I'm not joking, the fall edition would be just after the summer season, so hotels will be empty by then...
<JanC> especially in greece
<mainerror> popey: What exactly do you mean?
<popey> What do you think I mean when I say 'service' ☺
<popey> the USA has service nailed
<JanC> in what way?
<popey> friendlyness, efficiency
<popey> IMHO
<mainerror> Others don't?
<popey> Yup. IMO
<popey> I include the UK in the 'others dont' btw
<mainerror> Well I'm just gonna say I disagree.
<popey> have you travelled much?
<JanC> what I remember from NYC almost 20 years ago, my experiences were rather mixed there in that respect...  ;)
<popey> NYC is not a UDS venue
<JanC> but then again, some people say NYC is not America ;)
<AlanBell> NYC and florida near disney are not the same at all
<popey> I don't want to get into a xenophobic argument about which country is best, just that in my experience it seems USA do this quite well.
<JanC> well, I have no experience with any UDS in the US, so I really can't compare, just wondering what makes them more friendly/efficient...  ☺
<popey> dunno, it's a cultural thing
<Pendulum> JanC: some of it in hotels and restaurants would be attempts to keep their jobs
<Pendulum> one of my friends was a waitress for a major US restaurant chain and 3 complaints and you were out (even if a complaint was something you had no control over
<Pendulum> In my experience service varies widely around the US
<Pendulum> Orlando area caters to tourists so has extra good service
<Pendulum> generally I've had good luck in San Francisco (not been to Oakland more than to drive through it)
<Pendulum> in New York it's hit or miss, especially as a tourist, because plenty of places really cater to locals and don't want tourists. Places that do want tourists are often crowded which does lower levels of service.
<popey> I was walking through Times Square once and someone walked up to me and asked for directions ☺
<akgraner> popey, woo themes rock!
<akgraner> Oh the choices :-)
<popey> yeah :D
<JanC> popey: wait until you get Japanese tourists, speaking something I only recognized as something remotely resembling French after trying to understand them for more than a minute, ask you for directions in the maze that some parts of the inner city of Bruges are ;)
<JanC> (fortunately they had a Japanese city guide with photographs & a map on which I could point where they were and where they had to end up—but I'm pretty sure they had to ask more times to get there)
<jcastro> mhall119: around?
<mhall119> jcastro: I am
<jcastro> ok I'm going to test sponsorship
<jcastro> http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-q/sponsorship/
<jcastro> can you submit one too?
<jcastro> I just submit a few tests
<jcastro> then delete them
<jcastro> then we can give bacon thumbs up
<mhall119> apply myself, or suggest someone?
<jcastro> ooh
<jcastro> suggest someone
<jcastro> I'll apply normal
<jcastro> Forbidden (403)
<jcastro> CSRF verification failed. Request aborted.
<jcastro> ruh roh
<mhall119> ack! 403 error
<mhall119> django 1.3
<jcastro> is it cjohnston's fault?
<cjohnston> no
<mhall119> cjohnston: let me get a fix for it, give me 10 minutes
<cjohnston> I won't be home for a few hours
<mhall119> django 1.3 added the requirement to pass a CSRF token around in all forms, so we need to update our templates
<cjohnston> while your at it, code in user roles
<mhall119> cjohnston: no
<jcastro> hey, thanks everyone who copy edited uds.ubuntu.com with the right info
<jcastro> HIGH FIVE
<jcastro> mhall119: any progress?
<jcastro> I get the feeling jono wants to announce sponsorships today
<jono> jcastro, nope
<jono> jcastro, I am happy to wait
<jcastro> mhall119: ^
<jcastro> jono: Don't forget that joomla intro
<jcastro> if you can get that to me by the end of the week I can start working with the guy
<jono> jcastro, Joomla! ?
<jono> you mean Drupal
<jcastro> bah, right
<jcastro> sorry
<jcastro> CMSes, I can never get them right
<jono> no worries :-)
<mhall119> jcastro: jono: almost done, I'm writing test cases to make sure we catch this if it's ever a problem again
<jcastro> I love how you roll dude
<jono> thanks mhall119
<jono> :-)
<cprofitt> hey jono
<jono> hey cprofitt
<jono> how is the cheese doing?
<jono> I saw the pic on planet
<jono> looks like a giant block of swiss cheese :-)
<cprofitt> interesting 'device', heh?
<jono> heh, yup
<cprofitt> jono: have you spoken to or heard from randall recently?
<jcastro> also, has anyone heard from persia?
<cprofitt> I have not jcastro
<jono> cprofitt, nope
<cprofitt> thanks jono -- we are supposed to work on community days together, but i have not heard back from him... so was just curious.
<cprofitt> you guys all have a great holiday and new year
<jono> cprofitt, yeah, we should talk more
<jono> I saw he blogged yesterday
<cprofitt> yeah -- I saw the blog post too... made me think my email mght gave gone spam filter...
<cprofitt> jono: you want to discuss community days?
<cprofitt> i gotta say one hand typing is not fun.
<jono> cprofitt, at some point
<jono> next year
<cprofitt> sounds good -- just let me know.
<mhall119> cjohnston: nigelb: are one of you around to review a quick patch to the summit production branch?
<cprofitt> mhall119: when i get back to two hands i will try to work with you guys on summit again -- sorry for the delay on my end
<mhall119> cprofitt: no worries, I just need to get a patch out today
<cprofitt> lunch time -- bbl
<mhall119> jcastro: I've requested the the fix be deployed, once IS has that done we'll test it again
<jcastro> rock
<mhall119> I fixed the sponsorship, suggestion, and non-launchpad suggestion forms
<mhall119> there may be more, I'll work on more extensive tests later
<jcastro> oh
<mhall119> jcastro: please try again, I was able to submit one
<mhall119> jcastro: something's broken with sponsorship suggestions, a permission error on the server, trying to resolve it now
<dholbach> alright my friends - I call it a day - see you all tomorrow!
<jcastro> trying now mhall119
<jcastro> dholbach: cya!
<jcastro> ok it submitted
<mhall119> jcastro: looks like launchpadlib didn't have write access to it's cache directory on the server, fixing now
<mhall119> jcastro: ok, submitted a suggestion via launchpad name, that's working now
<jcastro> \o/
<jcastro> mhall119: ok so the only thing needed is a deadline date put on the page with the "request sponsorship" button
<jcastro> but jono will tell us when that is
<mhall119> ok
<mhall119> jcastro: non-launchpad suggestions work too
<mhall119> jcastro: do you want to delete these sponsorship record, or do you want me to?
<jcastro> go ahead
<jcastro> I usually leave a joke Daniel record around for track leads to vote on
 * jcastro whistles
<jcastro> special diet needs: MEAT
<jcastro> etc.
<popey> something on uds.ubuntu.com is killing my browser
<popey> Script: http://uds.ubuntu.com/wp-includes/js/jquery/jquery.js?ver=1.6.1:17
<mhall119> popey: your browser can't handle jquery?
<popey> it was fine earlier, my browser froze up and switched to that tab randomly
 * popey suspects a memory leak
<mhall119> is it the main page of uds.u.c?
<popey> yes
<mhall119> if so, it's likely the jquery slide-show
<popey> i have had it open for 3 hours
<mhall119> ah, that might make a difference, yeah
<popey> i have had lots of things open for 3 hours ☺
<mhall119> me too, for days even, just not uds.u.c
<popey> heh
<mhall119> jcastro: are we doing a call today?
<jcastro> sure
<jcastro> I am running way late on lunch though
<jcastro> so I would like to go get some
<jcastro> what's your timeline?
<mhall119> I'm technically off the rest of today
<mhall119> but I have to have a call with someone in ISD too, I'll see if he's available
<mhall119> jcastro: okay, I'm ready whenever you are
<jcastro> I have to step out for a minute
<jcastro> argh
<jcastro> where is my day going
<jcastro> can you call my phone in like 5 minutes?
<mhall119> sure, PM me the number
<jcastro> 248-677-1006
<jcastro> the wonders of a google voice #
<jcastro> :)
<mhall119> ok, 5 minutes, go!
<popey> 28
<popey> bah!
<mhall119> jcastro: ring ring
<mhall119> no answer, he doesn't love me anymore :(
<MrChrisDruif> Aloha popey; it should arrive tomorrow =D
<bkerensa> Happy Holidays All!
<MrChrisDruif> Aloha bkerensa; thanks. You too!
<popey> yay
<popey> jcastro: you use ubuntu 64-bit and google talk?
<jcastro> yessir
<popey> i cant get it installed
<popey> wants lib32v4l-0
<jcastro> what's the problem?
<jcastro> precise?
<popey> ya
<jcastro> yeah I think that's broken
<jcastro> for new installs
<jcastro> but not upgrades
<jcastro> I am pretty sure the v4l thing is kernel related
<popey> balls
<popey> i think its a dependancy problem
<jcastro> there's a workaround iirc
<popey> google talk plugin wants a 32-bit lib
<popey> for a 64-bit deb this seems silly
<jcastro> but I don't know who to ask
<jcastro> I don't know who would know, but I would guess maybe slangasek?
<jcastro> he's multiarch hero
<jcastro> and the head of my order, he'll know what to do </gandalf>
<popey> ☺
<popey> one year till hobbit
<popey> sheesh
<jcastro> it looks so great
<MrChrisDruif> gtalk also works for me on ubuntu 64 (oneiric)
<jcastro> I am glad they didn't show anything
<jcastro> just the characters
<jcastro> I didn't want to see smaug, or the armies, or any of that
<jcastro> just a tease of dialog, which was enough to make me basically cry with joy.
<jcastro> MrChrisDruif: yeah it's a Precise problem
<MrChrisDruif> Nice LOTR reference jcastro ;-)
<popey> hmm, wonder if my laptop works
<popey> also 12.04 64-bit
<popey> but upgraded only today
<mhall119> working on business card concepts, what do you guys think? http://people.ubuntu.com/~mhall119/business_card.png
<MrChrisDruif> mhall119; what are YOUR points of worry?
<MrChrisDruif> Or just asking for general feedback?
<mhall119> MrChrisDruif: general feedback
<mhall119> MrChrisDruif: my concern is that it's too busy
<mhall119> or doesn't get the information across
<MrChrisDruif> What should it reflect? What kind of info do you want to give with that business card?
<mhall119> basically as much identity and contact information as I can, while still looking nice
<AlanBell> yeah, too busy
<jcastro> mhall119: too busy
<MrChrisDruif> What are does random numbers in the top and bottom bar?
<jcastro> mhall119: there's an ubuntu template isn't there?
<mhall119> top is gpg fingerprint, bottom is ssh fingerprint
<MrChrisDruif> And besides being (too) busy, I had to think twice on how to get information from it
<AlanBell> ah, I kind of get the point now, you are mhall119 at all of those online services
<MrChrisDruif> Also, remember the people your giving it to will not know about gpg or ssh (just expect them NOT to, you might be surprised by the one or two that do)
<MrChrisDruif> AlanBell; yes, I told you I had to think twice on how to get information from it? ;-)
<mhall119> AlanBell: yeah, and mhall119@ both gmail.com and ubuntu.com
<AlanBell> I knew what they were, but I would have no idea what I should do with that information
<MrChrisDruif> That would be my second point about them
<jcastro> mhall119: just make an orange/ubuntu version of the Canonical cards
<jcastro> https://plus.google.com/photos/116015965439782966698/albums/5351476513609664321/5689062364098511506
<MrChrisDruif> Also, the size I looked at it at first was much larger then an actual business card would be. When I scaled it down to about the right size, those numbers in the top and bottom bar got hard to read ;-)
<cjohnston> thats nice jcastro
<jcastro> :)
<MrChrisDruif> Indeed jcastro ;-)
<AlanBell> jcastro: yes, your business card does convey a professional image
<MrChrisDruif> Btw, being mysterious might also be a good idea. I'm thinking about using a qr-code on my future business cards
<mhall119> jcastro: I wanted to be unique
<cjohnston> ahh
<jcastro> yeah I want a QR code on the back
<jcastro> I've been debating personal cards in this style: http://about.me/jorge.castro
 * MrChrisDruif suddenly got a pretty clear picture in his head for his business cards! =P
<cjohnston> that one would be cool jcastro
<jcastro> <--- off irc to get work done
<jcastro> mhall119: see ya on the flip side!
<MrChrisDruif> Got a link to the right post by accident jcastro ? I'm not seeing post on that link...
<jcastro> and if I don't see ya'll tomorrow I'll be on a boat all next week
<cjohnston> i do quite like mine: http://ubuntuone.com/0Z1zOUYcWVLHnKlNjzMkyc
<MrChrisDruif> cjohnston; why skype?
<cjohnston> why not?
<MrChrisDruif> Ekiga?
<cjohnston> I was skyping with a bunch of people often
 * MrChrisDruif has been listening to RMS again ^_^
<cjohnston> MrChrisDruif: i dont know anyone who uses ekiga
<MrChrisDruif> I...recently ^_^
<cjohnston> i got the business card shortly after the new design
<MrChrisDruif> OOTB does Skype do a better job...but just configuring a bit and it *should* work now with Ekiga
<mhall119> jcastro: have fun
<AlanBell> https://live.gnome.org/Accessibility/Hackfests/ATK2012 would be nice for Canonical to send someone to that
<mhall119> AlanBell: MrChrisDruif: is this better? file:///home/mhall/projects/Ubuntu/business_card.png
<mhall119>  bah, helps if I give you a link you can access, huh?
<mhall119> http://people.ubuntu.com/~mhall119/business_card.png
<MrChrisDruif> Yeah, I think that should help ;-)
<MrChrisDruif> mhall119; what is that com in the top?
<mhall119> is the mhall119.com obvious?
<mhall119> heh, answers that question
<AlanBell> looks better, but it is a bit unconventional
<mhall119> yeah, I was going for unconventional
#ubuntu-community-team 2011-12-23
<nigelb> mhall119: still want that review?
<cjohnston> nigelb: yes
<mhall119> yes
<nigelb> looking
<nigelb> mhall119: I don't see anything from you
<mhall119> jcastro: http://mhall119.com/2011/12/writing-unity-lenses/
<mhall119> Pendulum: http://blogs.igalia.com/apinheiro/2011/12/23/do-you-want-to-hear-some-news-about-gnome-and-accessibility/
<Pendulum> mhall119: I know, I meant to blog about it today, but other stuff happened
<Pendulum> well, meant to blog about FOG
<Pendulum> I think AlanBell has already pointed out to jono that it would be good to send someone to the hackfest
<mhall119> cool
<Pendulum> (I do actually follow the Gnome a11y folks and have worked with them on some little things here and there, I tend to report up to them on what we're doing)
<dholbach> good morning
<czajkowski> aloha
<AlanBell> Pendulum: not sure I said that when jono was online
<bkerensa|AFK> good morning dholbach :)
 * bkerensa|AFK should be in bed considering he leaves for vacation at noon and its 2am :D
<bkerensa|AFK> lots of packing
<dholbach> hi bkerensa|AFK
<MobileDruif> popey: it's in! The microfiber
<MobileDruif> Microserver
<popey> hah
<MobileDruif> But first: repair the laptop. I installed all i386 packages..was a bit too much of a good thing ;-)
<MobileDruif> Removed*
<MobileDruif> Not a good idea to be here on my mobile =P
<duanedesign> morning all
<MobileDruif> \o
<MobileDruif> Now's as good time as any to make a backup of my personal data. Just to an external hdd
<dholbach> alright my friends - I call it a day - have some great holidays and a great start into 2012 - see you! :-)
<nigelb> g'nite dholbach!
<nigelb> Happy holidays :)
<cjohnston> Merry Christmas dholbach !
<dholbach> thanks a lot my friends
<daker> see you in Morocco ツ
<dholbach> :-D
 * dholbach hugs daker
<jcastro> cya!
<jcastro> I will see you in a week!
<dholbach> jcastro, oh yeah?
<jcastro> you guys meeting in morocco?
<dholbach> that's the plan - we'll figure it out somehow :)
<jcastro> rock!
<daker> ツ
<dholbach> alright - see you! :)
 * dholbach hugs you all
<jcastro> <-- lunching
<cjohnston> blah blah blah blah
<cjohnston> its like you people think its a holiday or something
<JanC> what holiday?
#ubuntu-community-team 2011-12-24
<Martyn> Oakland.
<Martyn> Frigging -Oakland-
<Martyn> Not even Berkeley ... or Monterrey or something ...
<Martyn> ---Oakland---
<Martyn> *groan*
<JanC> what's wrong with Oakland?
 * JanC is clueless
<nigelb> Martyn: lol
<Martyn> JanC : Well, lets start with ... if the Bay Area needed an enema, it likely might be inserted in Oakland?
<Martyn> It's not a very nice city, and in some ways it's a dangerous one (depending where you are)
<Martyn> It has the highest crime rate of any city in the Bay Area, and a police force to match
<Martyn> That's why we had all that violence around Occupy Oakland
<Martyn> There are many more beautiful places to pick in the San Francisco/Bay Area ... any one of which could have been the equal of the cities we have used for UDS in the past
<Martyn> And there are many locations that could have handled UDS (with room to spare!)
<Martyn> Or, put another way, we have been staying in truly lovely places .. sometimes out of the way .. but this is really an oddball choice
<nigelb> I suspect the cost of the venue came into play.
<Martyn> nigelb: Pfft.
<nigelb> I hear Canonical's in a cost-saving mode for everything.
<Martyn> nigelb : We could have chosen San Jose then
<nigelb> Note - I have no clue about the choices in the location. I've never been there!
<Martyn> nigelb : The Emerald Suites hotel in San Bruno could have handled us just as easily, and probably more cheaply.
<Martyn> nigelb: I was born and raised in the Bay Area .. and we've got a number of Canonical people who, like me, are intimately familiar with the area.   I'm sure every single one of us is groaning the same way.
<nigelb> haha
<Martyn> Nigel, what's home for you?
<Martyn> I think I can come up with an adequate comparison if it's somewhere I've travelled before...
<nigelb> Bangalore, India :)
<Martyn> Okay, easy to make a comparison then .. it would be like hosting UDS in Karachi
<nigelb> o_O
<Martyn> I've been to India :)
<nigelb> okay, now I know exactly how much you're facepalming.
<Martyn> Maybe not -quite- as bad as Karachi, but there -are- drive-by shootings in Oakland quite regularly.
<nigelb> that's disturbingly scary.
<Martyn> I KNIOW
<nigelb> Its like otu of  a GTA game.
<Martyn> We've been discussing it here in-person, and most of the guys here are worried
<Martyn> Um, GTA game -is- based on Oakland
<nigelb> oh joy.
<Martyn> I think that choosing Oakland as the conference site is .. frankly .. showing a lack of forethought, and actually putting people who attend in danger
<Martyn> It's -not- a nice city
<Martyn> it's -not- a safe city (even though it's surrounded by very nice places .. Berkeley, and San Francisco just across the bay)
<Martyn> It's -not- a desireable destination (for many reasons)
<Martyn> So, yeah, *facepalm*
<nigelb> heh
<Martyn> This is going to take a massive amount of "spin"
<Martyn> Although at least it's nearby for me .. heck, I live right across the bay in the quite nice city of Millbrae every other week
<Martyn> (And Austin Texas the other weeks)
<nigelb> you travel every week?
 * nigelb bows
<Martyn> Every monday, yep
<Martyn> "Oakland, it's Not So Bad(tm)"
<Martyn> Maybe I can print up T-Shirts that say "Shoot the Other Guy"
<nigelb> haha
<nigelb> that'd be epic
<Martyn> I'm just having real nightmares, thinking about .. say .. Davie and Jono wanting to go out to a nearby "pub" and trying to get a beer at an Oakland bar
<Martyn> Or what some of our less-than-sober attendees could get into
<Martyn> I mean, there are parts of Oakland where you might get assaulted for wearing the wrong clothes .. much less for being the wrong color.
<pangolin> I find it a little hard to believe that all of Oakland is "bad"
 * pangolin has never been there though but there must be a nice area in Oakland
<Martyn> http://www.tripadvisor.com/ShowUserReviews-g32810-d80433-r120551630-Marriott_Oakland_City_Center-Oakland_California.html
<Martyn> pangolin : Look, there are 'nice' parts anywhere... but you don't have to believe me (someone who has lived in the Bay Area most of his life)
<Martyn> Just do a little research into Oakland using good 'ol google
<Martyn> There's Jack London square (nice, some nice restaurants)
<Martyn> there's Lake Merritt
<Martyn> but that's the "tourist view" of the place.  When it comes to places in the bay area, Oakland is -known- for being the 'bad bit'
<Martyn> But .. when a hotel review contains a sentence like "The hotel had hired a number of uniformed and plain clothes guards to keep unwanted people out of the hotel. The large crowd marched past the hotel and one point but didn't see any issues. Unfortunately, the day after was met with a lot of graffiti on buildings in the blocks around the hotel."
<Martyn> You .. kind of have to take it at face value and think.
<Martyn> "Everything was renovated on the inside. The hotel however is located in downtown Oakland, CA, which is not the best area. Around the hotel was OK, there was a farmers market right behin it on Friday, but further down was so-so."
<Martyn> I don't mean to harp on it this hard ...  I'm just utterly shocked by the choice.
<Martyn> Another gem from the review section "i know you cant do much about Okland being so shady but one of the people in our conference group stepped outside for a minute and a hudlum walked by and snatched the phone off her hand!!! maybe this has nothing to do with the hotel but that's why i say the location is aweful. if you can afford $10/night stay on the bay. "
<cjohnston> /23'/11
<MrChrisDruif> Merry Christmas everyone
<mhall119> merry christmas MrChrisDruif
<czajkowski> Nollaig Shona Dhuit / Merry Christmas
<MrChrisDruif> mhall119; thanks
<doctormon> mhall119: hi
<mhall119> doctormon: howdy
<MrChrisDruif> AlanBell; are you letting your beard grow? =D
<mhall119> doctormon: awesome conversation you started about those icons
<AlanBell> for a bit
<doctormon> mhall119: You've talked to others?
<MrChrisDruif> Conversation about icons? mhall119 doctormon ?
<doctormon> The word to test is 'set' as it's the most definitions of the most types.
<mhall119> doctormon: referring to the comments on your blog
<doctormon> Aye, I'm looking at Wiktionary, it has much better seperations.
<mhall119> if there's an API I can query, I can use it
<doctormon> It looks like there is a standard media wiki api
<doctormon> But plenty of examples I'm looking at are scraping
#ubuntu-community-team 2011-12-25
<doctormon> mhall119: The wiktionary api is very low level, so it's almost impossible to use.
<doctormon> mhall119: It's generally possible to figure out what the definition is.
<mhall119> doctormon: another time, have a merry christmas
<doctormon> Indeed, have a merry Yule mhall119
<cjohnston> Happy Christmas to all who celebrate
#ubuntu-community-team 2012-12-17
<jo-erlend> I wonder if rms understands why Ubuntu is personal to me. I came to Ubuntu from Fedora Core, but I've never left their point of view. I'll happily fight for complete software freedom, but I wonder if he even understands why I choose to be pragmatic in my communication. He has certainly made my job a lot more difficult. And that job is to make it easy for people to tell others how to choose GNU/Linux.
<jo-erlend> I think the ADK is a good step in the right direction, but it's still poor. Give me templates for drupal, for instance. Have a look at what I'm struggling with: http://ubuntu.no/ nobody is enticed by that, no matter how well the articles are written.
<mhall119> jo-erlend: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu-community-webthemes/light-drupal-theme
<mhall119> not sure how maintained that one is though
<mhall119> the ADK is brand-new, and can certainly use more contributions if you've got some
<cjohnston> I believe that its pretty good
<mhall119> jo-erlend: you might also reach out to the ubuntu-br loco team, they have a nice drupal theme: http://www.ubuntu-br.org/
<jo-erlend> mhall119, the thing that annoys me tremendously, is that I can go into any bar and ask if anyone is using Android and someone will start telling me about Ubuntu, but when I ask my loco how many people are familiar with LP and Ubuntu SSO, nobody responds.
<mhall119> that shouldn't annoy you, not all users will ever need Launchpad, and Ubuntu SSO blends in with other Ubuntu properties
<mhall119> someone could log into loco.ubuntu.com and not realize they're using Ubuntu SSO
<mhall119> I mean, the fact that you can walk into any bar and folks there know Ubuntu should excite you beyond all reason, who cares if they don't know about Launchpad
<jo-erlend> I think that's wrong. I want us to do something useful in order for people to get into it. And we have opportunities to do that all the time. For instance, if we filed a bug that Netflix doesn't work and people responded to that, then they would all have a potential fix by now. But in order for them to file that bug, they have to have an account on LP. And I don't want us to have our website use names and logons. We should use
<jo-erlend>  OpenID. The obvious choice is Ubuntu SSO.
<mhall119> Netflix support can't be fixed in Ubuntu
<mhall119> it has to be fixed by Netflix
<jo-erlend> It can be fixed in Ubuntu Norway by using some kinds of hacks. But if that makes it less likely that they'll reboot to Windows, that's a win for me.
<IdleOne> "some kinds of hacks" don't make for a secure OS
<jo-erlend> from our perspective, it's the simple fact that it cannot be done using Ubuntu. If it can, then that's progress.
<jo-erlend> I can't tell people to run Windows in Virtualbox. I won'ẗ.
<IdleOne> Tell them to file bugs with netflix, if netflix gets enough people asking for linux support they might decide to provide a native client.
<jo-erlend> But if I can tell people that there is a hack, which uses wine to enable DRM in Ubuntu, and it works quite well, then that's something else. I'll still communicate that this is suboptimal, but it works.
<jo-erlend> not a chance. I'm not that kind of a guy. I won't stand on the barricades and fight for freedom when there is no chance for that happening. I'll tell them that it is a suboptimal solution, but I won't tell them to use Winodws instead. Never.
<jo-erlend> I also won't tell them not to watch TV.
<IdleOne> I didn't say tell them to use Windows. Instead explain why Ubuntu doesn't have a otpimal solution for netflix and what they can do to help get netflix to support linux.
<jo-erlend> If something doesn't work that is specific to Norway, I want them to file bugs to us. Then more advanced users can file a bug explaining why and then we can make them duplicates. This example relates to every single net-tv we have in Norway, so this is radically big news to us. Everyone affected should be given an email; yes, now you can help test something.
<jo-erlend> no, I'm not interested in making people see things the way I do. Even if it requires wine and hacks, I want them to do what they want to do using Ubuntu. I'll still explain why this should've been supported out of the box and why it cannot, but I won't persuade them to think differently about things. That'll come to them. As a leader, I won't be a politician.
<mhall119> jo-erlend: I agree, make sure they know that DRM is what is preventing Netflix on Ubuntu, and there isn't anything Netflix or Ubuntu can do about it.  If they want it to change, then need to voice opposition to DRM.
<jo-erlend> no. That's exactly what I don't want to do if people are able to provide the same service using wine and something as a simple package. And it seems to work with every TV-station in Norway that doesn't work without it. And that's sufficient.
<mhall119> Well it will be a sub-optimal solution, so you will need to tell them why they have to settle for sub-optimal
<jo-erlend> right, but it's no longer impossible.
<mhall119> otherwise they will assume it's Ubuntu's fault
<jo-erlend> that disproves the theory that there's something about Linux that makes it impossible.
<mhall119> you're not doing it in Linux though, you're doing it in what Netflix believes to be Windows
<jo-erlend> You don't know how many times I've been told that "Ubuntu cannot handle TV2". I've tried to explain why this is so, but that doesn't change the fact. Now I can say that it's about patents and stuff, but you can easily use it if you want to.
<mhall119> I'm not even totally sure on the legality of that approach, at least in the USA
<jo-erlend> there is nothing in the license that prevents you from using Silverlight in an emulated environment.
<mhall119> no, but circumventing the DRM may run afoul of US law
<jo-erlend> is so, you would be disallowed to run it from a VM, which Microsoft doesn't allow. Interesting, from some points of view, but not from mine.
<jo-erlend> that is to say; Microsoft prevents any kind of tampering with the ability to run Windows in a VM.
<jo-erlend> I really don't care about their problems. I want my people to be free. I just don't care about Microsoft anymore. I consider them an interesting opponent and nothing else.
<mhall119> and while I'm 100% behind helping Ubuntu users view netflix and streaming tv, I am cautious because it is not a sustainable solution
<jo-erlend> Right, but that's simply because of DRM and that's a bad solution in any OS.
<mhall119> hacks are good and fun and useful, but they don't offer much in the way of long-term support
<jo-erlend> this is also why I'm fighting for other ways to pay for things. I'm frightened senseless about the piracy-stuff that's going on. I'm much more worried about pirates than I am about Microsoft.
 * mhall119 isn't particularly worried about either
<jo-erlend> well.. We're about to become the legal way to get gratis software. That means we'll attract pirates, which means Hollywood will point out that we are the ones making pirates out of otherwise good people.
<jo-erlend> in the long run, that will hurt us bad unless we also make a culture of paying for stuff we like.
<jo-erlend> I think jono has made a very good effort with his band in that regard, but it's not enough.
<mhall119> I think the Humble Bundles have proven that we're willing to pay for things we like
<jo-erlend> yes, as a concept, but not as a culture.
<mhall119> I think that on average, open source users care more about adhering to licences that Windows users
<mhall119> we certainly respect it more
<jo-erlend> right, but that will change when we start attracting large numbers of people.
<jo-erlend> we are no longer special.
<mhall119> probably some, yes
<mhall119> we'll always be special ;)
<mhall119> I think the reasons we care about licenses more isn't some innate sense of morality, but because we see that licenses can work to our benefit, not just our detriment
<jo-erlend> heh, I've always been special, fighting to become normal, but I don't succeed. That's ok. But I understand the other perspectives.
<mhall119> When we attrack new users, I think many (but by no means all) of them will also see that licenses can and should be good
<mhall119> never become normal, normal is boring
<jo-erlend> nobody should attack anyone.
<mhall119> bah, not attack
<mhall119> attract
<jo-erlend> ok, but then you're wrong. Our main goal has to be the XP users. If we attract 30% of those, then that's an extreme victory. But they will choose Ubuntu out of convenience and not out of policy or anything like that. They will not change just because their OS does. We need to adjust to that.
<mhall119> I think they will change, actually.  I've seen lots of Windows users change the same way, myself included
<jo-erlend> yes, but not in large groups.
<mhall119> well, that we will have to wait to see
<jo-erlend> and we will become a very minor minority if we succeed.
<jo-erlend> no! We can't wait and see, because we are the ones who have to greet them in order for our beliefs to be carried on.
<mhall119> "we" people non-pirates?
<jo-erlend> sort of, yes. I don't think it's possible to support piracy and free software at the same time. rms looks ridiculous when he does that, for instance.
<mhall119> I agree, free software and open source software is antithetical to piracy
<mhall119> which is why I firmly believe that no matter how popular we become, we will not become the hot-bed for piracy that Windows is
<jo-erlend> but we also don't have a good financing model to pay for GPL software. That's bad. And the U1 Music Store doesn't sell free music. That's also bad.
<mhall119> true, finding a way to make open source development financially sustainable has been a tough nut to crack
<jo-erlend> yes, but it will be the main argument made by powerful forces opposing us; "Ubuntu users are people who doesn't want to pay for anything but also doesn't want to be criminals". How does that help? We want to be those who value our freedom _and_ want to pay for non-DRMed stuff.
<jo-erlend> yes, but it begins with culture and we're neglecting it.
<mhall119> I don't think that will be the narrative
<jo-erlend> really? Who do you think are going to sponsor those investigations and how will they angle their findings? If Microsoft or Apple can even possibly make that claim, they'll pay for it.
<mhall119> I think the "linux users don't want to pay for anything" myth is dying, in large part because of the Humble Bundle and other new business models
<jo-erlend> can't use the bundle. Look at Transmission users.
<mhall119> and it's being replaced with the narratives "linux users will shell out whatever they think your product is worth, as long as it doesn't take away any of the freedoms they care about"
<jo-erlend> I see no evidence of that. I do see evidence that people are choosing Ubuntu because it's both gratis and secure, but nothing to support any claim that they become more willing to pay for things.
<mhall119> every pay-what-you-like thing I've seen that broke out averages by platform has whos that
<mhall119> has shown that
<jo-erlend> There is no way to donate to VLC from the software center, which is bad. There is no way to buy free music from the music store. That's also bad. We keep making bad examples out of what should be our primary advantage.
<mhall119> right, the ability to donate through the software center has been requested for a while, I think it's more of a logistical problem with handling the money than anything else
<jo-erlend> everyone, even the opponents, are making it clear; they don't care about freedom or sourecode. But they might be willing to pay for it anyway, just because it's convenient and secure. That's the biggie.
<jo-erlend> we need to somehow create a culture of paying, not because of Canonical or anything like that, but for plain political reasons. The powers that be are afraid of us because they think they'll lose money by supporting us. That's why they don't. And that's easy to understand.
<jo-erlend> we need to create a "we choose to pay for our freedom"-culture.
<jo-erlend> if Metallica releases their stuff _freely_ I'll gladly pay for it. Until they do, I won't even listen to anything they've made after the plumber analogy. That's my choice, but I can't sell it and I shouldn't be able to. I don't even want that ability. I want to convince Metallica, but we need to enable them.
<jo-erlend> Valve supports Ubuntu and they do so for good reasons, and I support them for supporting Ubuntu. But they do not share my goals. To them, we're just a tool. And that's a good thing, but we need to build our community differently, because otherwise, Ubuntu is just technologically different. That's not a sufficient goal. We need to _be_ different.
<jo-erlend> If I worked in Canonical, I would seriously look into the concept of hacksilver, which is an old Norwegian way of doing things before we had coins. And yes, hacksilver is a real term. :)
<bkerensa> jcastro_: https://maas.ubuntu.com/docs/quantal/man/maas-cli.8.html#api-key
<bkerensa> broken images ^
<dholbach> good morning
<bkerensa> Guten Morgen!
<czajkowski> bkerensa: there is a guy who does the mass documentation :)
<czajkowski> specificaly just documentation :)
<czajkowski> I'll drop him an email for you
<bkerensa> czajkowski: Hmm? Doc for which?
<czajkowski> broken images
<bkerensa> oh
<bkerensa> :D
<bkerensa> :D
<bkerensa> I thought you were talking about catholic mass there for a second :P
<czajkowski> it's early and I'm not working today so just trying to be nice to you bkerensa :)
<bkerensa> lol
<bkerensa> :)
<bkerensa> czajkowski: well thanks :)
<czajkowski> np
<dholbach> hey dpm
<dholbach> hey czajkowski, bkerensa
<dholbach> how are you all doing?
<bkerensa> dholbach: good :) just trying to keep warm... pretty wicked storm hitting right now
<czajkowski> dholbach: *yawns* morning
<dholbach> bkerensa, what temperature is it over there?
<dpm> morning dholbach
<czajkowski> had to be up at stupid o'clock to get train back to london to supervise end of tenancy cleaning before flight to Ireland
<bkerensa> dholbach: 48.1 °F
<czajkowski> not much warmer than here
<czajkowski> it's 42.8 here.
<bkerensa> Yeah it gets colder usually next month or february comes the ice but right now we have high wind which has knocked out power for a lot of people
<czajkowski> bkerensa: it's an issue with sphinx and the page has yet to be regenerated it is a known issue re that images on page will be fixed soon but most liely not this week
<Tm_T> bkerensa: just remember, bright sunlight means cold
<jussi> Tm_T: no... bright sunlight means colder... cold is when there is clouds :P
<Tm_T> jussi: cold? it's warm here now when it's not bright
<Tm_T> aah, proper winter waiting on next week http://en.ilmatieteenlaitos.fi/weather/Joensuu
<jussi> Tm_T: good thing I leave for australia on sunday :P
<Tm_T> jussi: so you learn to enjoy the finnish weather when you get back?
<SergioMeneses> morning!
<technoviking> jcastro_: I can help out on the forum upgrade starting tomorrow, have a tape library install today. Was feel last week, and did not heard from anyone and forgot to check irc
<jcastro_> technoviking: heya!
<jcastro_> yeah I am unclear what the next step is
<jcastro_> templates?
<jono_> dpm, setting it upo
<technoviking> jcastro_: Not sure where IS is at yet
<jono_> dpm, invite sent
<jono> dholbach, do you what I mean in that bug now?
<dholbach> yes
<dholbach> I'm on it and almost there
<jono> thanks dholbach
<jono> dholbach, ready for our call now?
<dholbach> yep
<jono> dholbach, sent
 * popey removes a bazillion posts from one guy on the G+ community
<dholbach> jono, r62 is built in the ppa now - let me know if it's fixed and I'll close 1090856
<jono> dholbach, thanks, checking now
<jcastro_> popey: yeah it's kind of crap
<jcastro_> sorry I haven't been moderating, I was gone all weekend
<popey> removed about 100
<dholbach> jono, the package is a bit big, but I filed a bug for the symlinking
<popey> its fine
<SergioMeneses> jono, dholbach jcastro_ \o
<jono> hey SergioMeneses
<dholbach> hey SergioMeneses
<jcastro_> hey sergio!
<SergioMeneses> jono, can you check this https://code.launchpad.net/~bhavi/ubuntu-adk/add-locoteam-approval/+merge/140086
<SergioMeneses> we are working on it :D
<jono> SergioMeneses, I will do
<jono> I just haven;t had a chance yet
<SergioMeneses> jono, perfect :D
<jono> I will review in a few hours when I am done with calls
<jono> thanks for helping SergioMeneses!
<SergioMeneses> jono, no worries
<jono> :-)
<jono> dholbach, fixed
<jono> thanks!
<dholbach> jono, cool, thanks
<jono> SergioMeneses, looking at the merge
<jono> it looks good, going to make a few edits
<SergioMeneses> jono, perfect
<jono> SergioMeneses, just to make it a bit more concise and fit into the doc
<jono> doing so now and then you can see my changes
<SergioMeneses> jono, ok we can work on it this week, I guess :D and make the changes
<jono> SergioMeneses, I am just making the changes for you, but it will give you an idea of for future contributions :-)
<jono> this is good
<SergioMeneses> :)
<dholbach> All right, I call it a day - see you all tomorrow.
<SergioMeneses> dholbach, bye
<dholbach> bye SergioMeneses
<SergioMeneses> ok guys lunch time, I see you later
<SergioMeneses> jono, I have answered your email about the locos, check it when you can /o/
<jcastro_> mother of ....
<jcastro_> jono: dude ...
<jcastro_> http://enterprisewiki.co/wiki/fcf303ae-0930-41f7-aca0-764bf1368674
<jono> jcastro_, eh?
<jcastro_> some guys combined etherpad with markdown
<jcastro_> behold
<jono> oooh
<jcastro_> !
<jono> that is rockin'
<jono> mhall119, gonna be a little late
<jcastro_> bah it's not oss
<jcastro_> sorry for getting hopes up
<mhall119> jono: no problem
 * mhall119 hadn't realized it was 1pm already
<jono> mhall119, setting it up
<jono> mhall119, invite sent
<jono> balloons, can we catch up in about an hour?
<jono> mhall119, all set?
<jono> mhall119, invite sent
<philipballew> SergioMeneses, around?
<SergioMeneses> philipballew, hey hey! tell me
<philipballew> hey we had a few things to work on iirc. Whens that gonna be good for you?
<philipballew> SergioMeneses, ^
<SergioMeneses> philipballew, this week at night :D
<philipballew> alright, thats tight.
<philipballew> lets plan for that or whatever
<SergioMeneses> philipballew, can we start to work on it in 3 hours?
<philipballew> SergioMeneses, might be able to. I am honestly mnot sure what I will be doing then. At my parents house for the holidays, but I might be here yes
<SergioMeneses> philipballew, no worries ;)
<philipballew> so yeah, probably will work
<philipballew> thats 5pm here in three hours
<philipballew> we can do a g hangout if we need to plan stuff
<SergioMeneses> philipballew, sounds good
<philipballew> SergioMeneses, if I am around tweet at me, ill get it on my cell phone
<SergioMeneses> philipballew, jaja ok
<SergioMeneses> Ill do it :D
<philipballew> for sure!
 * SergioMeneses has a lot of things to do
<philipballew> me to SergioMeneses
<daker> hahahaha mhall119 https://launchpad.net/~iveworkedwithmichaelhall
<mhall119> daker: yeah, you can thank cwayne for that one
<cjohnston> its awesome
#ubuntu-community-team 2012-12-18
<jono> hey daker
<daker> hello jono
<jono> hey
<jono> mhall119 mentioned you were working on some changes to loco.ubuntu.com
<daker> jono: yep
<jono> cool, what have you been working on?
<daker> jono: well a lot of things, we have started redesigning LTP months ago https://launchpad.net/loco-team-portal/+milestone/0.3.11
<daker> i still have one release blocker which is the global event page
<jono> daker, cool
<jono> did mhall119 discuss the changes we would like to make?
<daker> jono: yes
<jono> daker, cool - is this something you are happy to work on?
<jono> in exchange for our adulation and respect? :-)
<daker> jono: ok why not :)
<jono> daker, you are a legend!
<daker> jono: i know that :D
<jono> daker, :-)
<cjohnston> daker is awesome
<cjohnston> jono: you missed out not being at UDS to meet him
<daker> cjohnston: maybe next UDS ;)
<cjohnston> wait.. we have to do another one? hehe
<doctormon> cjohnston: You mean they still do UDS? ;-)
<cjohnston> doctormon: I dunno
<jono> cjohnston, indeed!
<doctormon> jono:  you going to the next one?
<jono> doctormon, yep
<doctormon> jono: That's lucky, I've missed 3 by reproducing.
<cjohnston> I'd rather go to UDS than have more kids
<doctormon> cjohnston: know where the next one is?
<cjohnston> jono: ^
<jono> I know where it should be if the contract gets signed
<jono> but I am not sure if the contract has been signed :-)
<jono> doctormon, any more progress on the branch?
<doctormon> jono: aprox continent ?
<cjohnston> mars
<cjohnston> oh, crap.. that's not a continent
<doctormon> cjohnston: Yes, but which side of mars ;-)
<jono> doctormon, it will be in the US for sure
<doctormon> great
<jono> doctormon, will be cool to see you there
<jono> doctormon, any more progress on the branch?
<bkerensa_> jono: how goes your gaming?
<bkerensa_> :D
<jono> bkerensa_, enjoying iut
<jono> have to work tonight, so no gaming for me
<jono> but next week, I am gonna be all over it
<bkerensa_> jono: I think THQ Games on Ubuntu is next :P
<jono> bkerensa_, I think so too :-)
<jono> it is awesome to see our platform continuing to grow :-)
<bkerensa_> indeed
<bkerensa_> even if we sometimes disagree about how it grows its still pleasant to see growth
<jono> :-)
<jono> everyone contributes
<jono> everyone does their part :-)
<bkerensa_> Zelda hearts to replace Ubuntu Battery indicator https://gist.github.com/4324384
<bkerensa_> :D
<mhall119> bkerensa_:
<mhall119> bkerensa_: got a screenshot of that?
<bkerensa_> mhall119: I could take one
<mhall119> I bet some of our community news outlets would appreciate that
<bkerensa_> mhall119: :)
<bkerensa_> mhall119: http://i.imgur.com/NFlYS.png
<bkerensa_> it uses zsh so it just needs to be hooked to run the zelda script instead of the battery indicator
<mhall119> oh, it doesn't put it in the battery indicator?
<mhall119> :(
<bkerensa_> I guess a minor tweak is needed
<bkerensa_> but it will work maybe tomorrow
<bkerensa_> :)
<bkerensa_> someone ported it from MacOSX in 10 mins
<bkerensa_> mhall119: /sys/class/power_supply/BAT0/charge_full and  charge_now / voltage_now just need to call Zelda
<mhall119> bkerensa_: then tell me where on the map to find more heart fragments so I can increase my battery capacity
<mhall119> </nerd>
<mhall119> I do miss that game though, second-best SNES game
<bkerensa_> mhall119: Ganonondorf (Shuttleworth) and Ganon ( jono ) have unfortunately pillaged all the hearts from the map already :)
<bkerensa_> ;p
<jono> :-)
<bkerensa_> mhall119: it is a great game... I just ended up getting my fiancee a old school Gameboy for her birthday and a lot of the classics including Zelda
 * mhall119 gonna leave that one alone
<bkerensa_> mhall119: Oh now it was a joke :) even jono smiled
<mhall119> bkerensa_: remember, it was never good for your health when Ganon smiled
<bkerensa_> heh
<jono> lol
<IdleOne> remember, he is friends with the guy who has your root!
 * IdleOne skips off into the sunset
<jono> IdleOne, lol
<JoseeAntonioR> jo-erlend: around?
<JoseeAntonioR> oops
<JoseeAntonioR> jono: around?
<JoseeAntonioR> in http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-adk-admins/ubuntu-adk/trunk/view/head:/adk/locoteams-creating.rst#L131 shouldn't it be irc.freenode.net?
<IdleOne> yes it should
<JoseeAntonioR> ok, so I won't translate it until fixed
<jono> JoseeAntonioR, well spotted, fixed!
<JoseeAntonioR> jono: also, http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-adk-admins/ubuntu-adk/trunk/view/head:/adk/locoteams-creating.rst#L202 shouldn't the link end with `_ ? it's only ending with `
<JoseeAntonioR> jono: same with lines 214 and 215
<jono> JoseeAntonioR, fixed :-)
<JoseeAntonioR> cool, thanks!
<jono> nice work JoseeAntonioR :-)
<JoseeAntonioR> I'm about to finish translating, then a friend of mine who's in the team will approve all of them
<jono> JoseeAntonioR, sweet!
<jono> thanks, man
<JoseeAntonioR> sure :)
<JoseeAntonioR> jono: ../adk/locoteams-joining.rst, lines 46 and 55, same `_ issue in the links
<JoseeAntonioR> line 37, is it a full stop or a comma?
<jono> JoseeAntonioR, those links are fine
<jono> they work in the output
<JoseeAntonioR> oh, ok
<JoseeAntonioR> the ADK is now fully translated to Spanish, just waiting for the approval.
<jono> JoseeAntonioR, nice!
<JoseeAntonioR> jono: mind a PM?
<jono> JoseeAntonioR, sure
<bkerensa_> IdleOne: Ganondorf has our root
<bkerensa_> !s/root/triforce
<ubot2`> Factoid 's/root/triforce' not found
<bkerensa_> :)
<dholbach> good morning
<czajkowski> aloha
<smartboyhw> hello
<popey> ubuntu on air people.. I just updated wp on the site.. I may have broken everything..
<popey> looks okay to me, but might want to check :)
<dholbach> popey, looks good to me
<popey> cool, ta
<SergioMeneses> huats_, around?
<dholbach> all right my friends - I call it a day - have a great rest of yours!
<balloons> jcastro_, got 5 mins?
<jcastro_> balloons: yeah
<mhall119> jono: got the new WP theme up on http://91.189.93.108/
<jono> mhall119, looking great!
<jono> mhall119, can we do a call?
<jono> mhall119, invite sent
<mhall119> coming
<philipballew> mhall119, got a sec for a question?
<mhall119> philipballew: sure
<jono> The VAR Guy on the Ubuntu Advocacy Development Kit - http://www.thevarguy.com/2012/12/17/canonical-supplies-new-tools-for-linux-evangelists/ :-)
<mhall119> jono: well that was fast
<jono> mhall119, :-)
<philipballew> mhall119, Your als a g+ mod, what should we do when we see posts like the top one on the community page now? https://plus.google.com/u/0/communities/107299007624972266094
<philipballew> or is someone better to ask?
<philipballew> two down now with the wallpaper pics
<philipballew> time flys...
<czajkowski> philipballew: it's a discussion..
<philipballew> czajkowski, the pic with the women?
<czajkowski> yes
<czajkowski> it has some women in it not all as AlanBell pointed out
<philipballew> yeah, read that.
<philipballew> As I am now a mod of the group, I was just wondering is say these pics should just be deleted as soon as they are seen by me then to avoid them being on the newsfeed.
 * philipballew usually just has wallpapers of cats
<pleia2> ugh, that's awful
<philipballew> pleia2, yeah, thats kinda what I was thinking.
 * popey hears mention of cats
<popey> are we talking about pictures on G+ communities perchance?
 * popey was about to remove some posts
<popey> AlanBell, what do you think?
<philipballew> popey, yeah
<philipballew> I was asking if I should remove pictures that degrade men and or women.
<philipballew> I removed a post in what looked like farsi
<popey> i removed a load
<pleia2> <3
<pleia2> we get them on the xubuntu facebook page routinely too, I delete button them
<popey> gone
<philipballew> I I see a post that is degrading to people in any sexual way we I will delete it.
<philipballew> *if I
<AlanBell> hi popey
 * popey made an executive decision and removed them
<AlanBell> jolly good
<bkerensa_> popey: it was the right call :)
<jcastro_> did someone say deletion?
<jcastro_> I agree!
<AlanBell> now I won't be able to post a screenshot with me in a bikini as the wallpaper :(
<bkerensa_> AlanBell: its ok you and popey can still show us your rack
<bkerensa_> :)
<bkerensa_> spice rack*
<jcastro_> lol
<czajkowski> popey: on gMTP did you ever see any errors Detect: Unable to open raw device
<popey> only used it once
<czajkowski> it worked perfectly yesterday :/
<AlanBell> czajkowski: for me the sync stuff only worked with an empty device
<czajkowski> no it was ok yesterday added music to my phone that already had stuff on there
<czajkowski> *sigh*
<AlanBell> I had to nuke the nexus each time I wanted to add a song, so I set them all up on the laptop and did them all in one go, it worked for small numbers of songs on the device
<czajkowski> will try tomrorow, it shoudn't be this hard to add music from desktop tp phone
<czajkowski> *to
<AlanBell> I keep getting pestered to put christmas music on the thing, but that will require wiping it again and syncing the whole lot back
<bkerensa_> AlanBell: The N7 or a Nexus Phone?
<AlanBell> N7 running android
<bkerensa_> ah
<czajkowski> g'nite
<bkerensa_> AlanBell: bilal has a good how to on setting up Ubuntu to work more friendly with the N7 but it works with other devices too
<AlanBell> I will have a look at it after christmas, in the meantime it is a good excuse
<bkerensa_> :D
<AlanBell> bah humbug
#ubuntu-community-team 2012-12-19
<dholbach> good morning
<Tm_T> moin moin
<cjohnston> happy birthday imbrandon
<dholbach> yeah, happy birthday! :)
<dholbach> balloons, ready? :)
* cjohnston changed the topic of #ubuntu-community-team to: Work Items: http://goo.gl/PyfNU || Don't forget to "flesh them out a little bit" || Community Trello: http://goo.gl/n4or5 (experiment) || Things to work on (in order): work items || dpm's channel: http://goo.gl/o2IR5
<balloons> dholbach, 2 mins mate :-0
<balloons> kk
<vibhav> jono: there?
<jono> mhall119, hey
<jono> mhall119, can you follow up on the thread on the accomplishments mailing list re. server issues
<mhall119> jono: reading them now
<jono> thanks mhall119
<jono> thanks mhall119
<jono> I saw your response
<vibhav> jono: http://www.thevarguy.com/2012/12/17/canonical-supplies-new-tools-for-linux-evangelists/
<jono> vibhav, yeah, I saw that :-)
<jcastro_> Canonical Supplies new tools for budding lead guitarists.
<vibhav> heh
<jcastro_> whoops, sorry, wrong waking-fantasy!
<vibhav> jono: You are in charge of the Ubuntu social media channels, right?
<jono> jcastro_, lol
<jono> vibhav, not really in charge
<jono> lots of people have access to different channels
<vibhav> jono: ah, I thought if some promotion for the Ubuntu Development social media channels could help.
<jono> vibhav, I did that yesterday
<balloons> dholbach, it was doing so well
<jono> promoted it across facebook, g+ and twitter
<dholbach> balloons, can't! hear! you!
<balloons> new record 350 mins!
<balloons> err 50 mins
<dholbach> balloons, can you imagine we did 24h? :)
<vibhav> jono: right now?
<balloons> it's been dying like that much sooner normally
<dholbach> balloons, but the good thing is: we got through almost all we wanted to talk about
<balloons> jibel tells me to kill pulse, it's a pulse thing
<dholbach> ah, I had no idea
<dholbach> balloons, let's discuss the rest via email
<balloons> lol
<balloons> you left as I got back in
<balloons> haha
<balloons> sure
<dholbach> perfect
<dholbach> and I'll just quickly take the dog for a walk before it's completely dark again - winter over here is a depressing affair
<balloons> basically yes, we should have more and include both
<dholbach> perfect, what I was thinking as well :)
<balloons> yes, sorry for that thing called winter
<dholbach> was it your idea? :-)
<dholbach> it's not 16:00 yet and it's getting dark already
<jcastro_> it gets dark fast over here too
<dholbach> but yeah, I could live in the North of Norway and it'd be dark all the time - I get it, I stop complaining
<dholbach> :-)
<jcastro_> it looks depressing outside
<dholbach> brb, see you in a bit
<jono> vibhav, eh?
<balloons> dholbach, I don't know how people do the 6 months darkness thing
<vibhav> jono: Never mind :)
<balloons> alaska is similar
<vibhav> jono: Also, would including the packaging guide (or links) in the ADK make sense?
<jono> vibhav, I am not sure if it fits within the context of advocacy
<jono> although I would like to have some content about how LoCo teams can participate in normal Ubuntu contributions
<jono> brb, call
<jcastro_> hey guys, it's charles profitt's bday today if you want to wish him a happy one!
<IdleOne> happy birthday cprofitt \o/
<vibhav> happy birthday cprofitt
<vibhav> cprofitt: May you worst enemy be attacked by an angry gerbil :)
<rrnwexec> good morning community folks :)
<jono> mhall119, is the ubuntu django theme unmaintained?
<jono> cprofitt, happy birthday!
<jono> mhall119, for context: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-accomplishments-web/+bug/1090132
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1090132 in Ubuntu Accomplishments Web Gallery "Update navigation" [Medium,In progress]
<dholbach> cprofitt, hey! Happy Birthday! :)
<imbrandon> cjohnston / dholbach / jcastro_ : ty ty
<imbrandon> cprofitt: you'd bday today too ? sweet :) Happy Bday ...
 * imbrandon is a 1978 Model
<mhall119> jono: it is, but the Canonical theme keeps changing
<cjohnston> imbrandon: I think his is the 22nd
<imbrandon> ahh
<balloons> bon anniversaire cprofitt!
<jono> mhall119, gotcha
<jono> mhall119, dholbach, dpm, jcastro_, balloons setting up the hangout
<jcastro_> ok!~
<dholbach> cool
<jono> mhall119, dholbach, dpm, jcastro_, balloons invitation sent
<JoseeAntonioR> dholbach: here I am!
<dpm> jono, joining in a sec
<dholbach> JoseeAntonioR, in a call - but let's chat after it :)
<JoseeAntonioR> sure :)
<cprofitt> jono: thanks
<cprofitt> imbrandon: I am actually the 22nd, but today is close enough
<czajkowski> jono: do you still need to be an admin on the approved locoteams team on LP ?
<AlanBell> so whats with the "hey we are going to start maintaining Unity" announcement?
<balloons> AlanBell, what do you mean?
<AlanBell> this http://bregmatter.wordpress.com/2012/12/19/canonical-targets-unity-shell-maintenance-for-13-04/
<balloons> lol, yes.. but what's the question?
<AlanBell> well it is a curious thing, I thought Canonical was already maintaining unity
<balloons> AlanBell, yes, if you read the post that has been the case
<balloons> and indeed, they have even held focused sprints at points in the last 2 cycles specifically to work on established bits
<balloons> I guess the point is they wanted to highlight the fact there is a team of people working all the time on making sure the current feature set is in good shape every release
<AlanBell> hmm, ok, I thought it was backports, but it is about 13.04 and it wasn't obvious what exactly the difference is, if anything
<balloons> from the post, it seems some folks had the perspective  that the unity team was primarily focused on landing new features every cycle and ignoring the current stuff (bugs, etc)
<AlanBell> so it is kind of an internal reorganisation, a dotted line moved on an org chart or something
<dholbach> jono, Installed-Size: [-27006-] {+13978+}
<dholbach> not too bad, eh? :)
<JoseeAntonioR> dpm: ping
<dholbach> dpm, if you've still got time we can chat a bit
<jono> dholbach, nice! :)
<dholbach> err sorry, JoseeAntonioR - if you've still got time we can chat a bit
<dholbach> :-)
<JoseeAntonioR> dholbach: I have!
<dholbach> fantastic
<JoseeAntonioR> just give me a sec so I can restart xchat, I have 1.3s of lag
<dholbach> really? you restart for 1.3s of lag?
<dholbach> it just means that message might take a second to arrive in your client :)
<JoseeAntonioR> dholbach: I do, I usually have 0.1 or 0.2
<dholbach> ok, I'm not going to stop you
<dholbach> :-)
<JoseeAntonioR> it's already done and changed 1.3 to 0.3, so :)
<dholbach> so from a quick glance at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDeveloperWeek/Timetable who do you think we should still get on there?
<dholbach> the sessions about working with Debian (and/or Upstream) were always good I thought
<dholbach> maybe we could rope in Laney or tumbleweed for one of those, even if it's just 30m
<JoseeAntonioR> yes, maybe something about how to forward upstream patches
<dholbach> exactly
<JoseeAntonioR> and yep, we still have one 30-min slot in tue
<dholbach> and when to get something straight into Ubuntu as opposed to forwarding it
<dpm> JoseeAntonioR, dholbach pong
<dholbach> dpm, sorry, unping
<dholbach> I was a bit distracted for a bit earlier :)
<dpm> unpong then :)
<JoseeAntonioR> dpm: I'm forwarding you the email I sent before OpenWeek to instructor, what I did is I created a mailing list and then sent the email
<dholbach> JoseeAntonioR, I'm also going to ask the nexus7 people to give a session
<dholbach> anyone else we should put on our hitlist?
<dpm> JoseeAntonioR, thanks. Is this to be used for the app developer week?
<JoseeAntonioR> dpm: yep, you can just change the timetable
<JoseeAntonioR> dholbach: maybe the new unity fixing team to explain community collaboration?
<dpm> JoseeAntonioR, great, thanks!
<JoseeAntonioR> sure :)
<dholbach> JoseeAntonioR, sure that might work
<dholbach> JoseeAntonioR, I'll also send another reminder to ubuntu-devel@ so whoever is running an initiative to get something done has a chance to give it some more exposure
<JoseeAntonioR> dholbach: are we using on-air this time? if yes, instructors need to have at least some experience with it (learned that from openweek)
<dholbach> JoseeAntonioR, once we have the schedule lined up we can ask who's interested in using on-air
<JoseeAntonioR> had someone who planned a 5 mins session for one hour
<dholbach> but for UDW it's usually a bit less as most folks like IRC and a place where they can copy/paste, but yeah we should offer it
<JoseeAntonioR> maybe we should have another devel and youth session, to encourage more young people
<JoseeAntonioR> and someone from the u1 team
<dholbach> do you know who'd be a good candidate for a youth team session? Bilal maybe?
<JoseeAntonioR> yep, same as last time
<dholbach> cool - do you want to ask him? I can then try to ask the U1 team and the others we mentioned above
<JoseeAntonioR> yeah, sure
<dholbach> sweet
<dholbach> that should give us a few folks to talk to
<dholbach> thanks a bunch JoseeAntonioR
<JoseeAntonioR> should be enough, I think
<dholbach> let's chat tomorrow again and see how things are going
<JoseeAntonioR> no problem, dholbach :)
<JoseeAntonioR> sure!
<JoseeAntonioR> go and rest now
<dholbach> balloons, next dates for https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QATeam/AutomatedTesting/Hackfest figured out - yeehaw!
<dholbach> JoseeAntonioR, in a bit, just sending out a couple of mails first
<dholbach> then I'll meet some friends and go to a CouchSurfer meeting here in Berlin :)
<JoseeAntonioR> cool!
<vibhav> maybe I should hold a UDW session too
<dholbach> vibhav, or you can always do it together with somebody else
<dholbach> maybe demo how to prepare a simple merge or something like that
<dholbach> and maybe just half an hour - as you like it
<vibhav> dholbach: the UDD or the non-UDD way
<dholbach> as you like it
<vibhav> We could discuss this + the DAT too
<dholbach> we could talk about the d-a-t but as it's not a very public facing team or something where we plan to get many people involved I'm not sure how interesting it would be
<vibhav> Indeed
<dholbach> I could mention it in the introduction though
<vibhav> So merges can be a simple topic
<vibhav> dholbach: How do I add myself to the schedule?
<dholbach> yeah, the more practical the sessions are, the better, I guess
<dholbach> vibhav, just edit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDeveloperWeek/Timetable
<dholbach> no special protocol :)
<dholbach> I'm subscribed to the page, so I'll get an email
<vibhav> good
<vibhav> I'll do that once Im sure if I can
<vibhav> Alright friends, good night!
<dholbach> take care vibhav!
<vibhav> :)
<dholbach> all right, time for me to call it a day too
<dholbach> see you all around!
<mhall119> rrnwexec: ping
<mhall119> rrnwexec: we already have a feed for http://randall.executiv.es/taxonomy/term/40/0/feed in LTP
<mhall119> last entry was from April of this year
<daker> mhall119: you are right
<mhall119> judging by the primary key '3', it looks like we've had that feed since the beginning
<rrnwexec> mhall119: ack
<rrnwexec> mhall119: you are right. i'll investigate on my end.
<rrnwexec> mhall119: oops. was tagging incorrectly on my end. sorry for the confusion
<mhall119> thanks
<mhall119> np, do you want me to change the feed URL, or are you going to go back and re-tag stuff?
<rrnwexec> mhall119: will re-tag
<JoseeAntonioR> rrnwexec: ping
<rrnwexec> JoseeAntonioR: ack
<rrnwexec> JoseeAntonioR: sorry was afk.
<JoseeAntonioR> rrnwexec: hey, would you like to be on-air with the nexus 7 team?
<JoseeAntonioR> no prob
<rrnwexec> JoseeAntonioR: would love to
<JoseeAntonioR> we just need to figure out a date, and if they really would like to
<rrnwexec> JoseeAntonioR: cool. keep me posted :)
<JoseeAntonioR> sure
<philipballew> SergioMeneses, whens good today for you?
<philipballew> I can fit it into my scheadule
<SergioMeneses> philipballew, hey hey
<SergioMeneses> what are you doing now?
<philipballew> hey! not much!
<philipballew> does now work good for you SergioMeneses ?
<SergioMeneses> I can just give a minute
<philipballew> yeah, ill be free in a few
<philipballew> on a phone call
<SergioMeneses> philipballew, perfect :D
<philipballew> SergioMeneses, free now
<SergioMeneses> philipballew, yes
<philipballew> alright, ill send you a hangout invite
<SergioMeneses> philipballew, ok
<philipballew> invite sent
<philipballew> SergioMeneses, want the url or do you see the invite?
<SergioMeneses> philipballew, pm please
<balloons> jcastro_, why does "tag subscriptions" take me to stack exchange on askubuntu?
<balloons> and secondly, is there a way to "watch" for specific questions -- get emailed or pinged when they occur?
<jcastro_> yeah
<jcastro_> balloons: you hover over the tag to subscribe to it
<mhall119> balloons: you can subscribe to an RSS feed per tag
<balloons> gotcha
#ubuntu-community-team 2012-12-20
<vibhav> Good Morning
<philipballew> morning vibhav
<dholbach> good morning
<philipballew> morning dholbach
<dholbach> hi philipballew
<czajkowski> aloha
<philipballew> howdy czajkowski
<czajkowski> hiya
<philipballew> Launchpad going well I assume?
<czajkowski> yup :)
<philipballew> perfect. Still looking for cheat codes to bring up my karma there.
<czajkowski> lol
<czajkowski> people get so worried about karma not updating aat times
<czajkowski> I get at least 3 questions a week re karma
<czajkowski> it's one of the most costly things to run in fact on LP
<czajkowski> as it's time intensive
<vibhav> Good Morning
<philipballew> czajkowski, but people still like it I guess.
<czajkowski> yes they do
<vibhav> AFAIK, there was some free karma package
<khildin> hack the package and make it get you a gazilion karma... :P
<vibhav> yes, its free-launchpad-karma
<vibhav> It was rejected
<vibhav> (As it was not April 1)
<jussi> philipballew: the cheat codes to get karma are: (DOMOREWORKW)
<Tm_T> happy thursday everyone
<dpm> dholbach, here's one for you https://twitter.com/Aeyoun/status/280866360345640961 :)
<dholbach> dpm, ok
<czajkowski> dholbach: is something up with http://developer.ubuntu.com/packaging/html/
<czajkowski> it;s on the redirect from https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide/Complete
<jcastro_> popey: ugh, the G+ thing sucks now
<jcastro_> either cleaning spam all day or reading wrong advice for wrong questions. :-/
<popey> haha, wondered how long that would take
<jcastro_> I wish we could run like a banner on it
<smartboyhw> Wow spam:P
<jcastro_> the spam I'm confident they'll fix
<jcastro_> the topicness of the community is our problem though
<dpm> dholbach, do you happen to know how I can install a package from a PPA I'm subscribed to that's got the same name as a package on the archive?
<dpm> I.e. how can I give priority to the PPA's package
<nigelb> hello!
<jcastro_> hmm, Linaro has an enterprise group
<jcastro_> it's called "LEG".
<jcastro_> hahah
<jcastro_> akgraner: are you a leg?
<mhall119> jcastro_: so they have ARM and LEG?
<jcastro_> hah yeah
<jcastro_> the possibilities are endless
<dpm> lol
<nigelb> haha
<nigelb> they cost an ARM and a LEG?
<akgraner> jcastro -if by that you mean a Light Energetic Go Getting soldier then um maybe :-P
<akgraner> oh you mean our LEG group yep
<akgraner> writing the release announce for that now :-)
<akgraner> jcastro - I hear LEG and think LEGG too many years at Bragg
<akgraner> jcastro_, where have you been that was announced at Connect from Techcon  - Canonical is a member of it
<jcastro_> I was just reading in our monthly report
<jcastro_> so I am late
<jcastro_> you need to find something to call HEAD.
<jcastro_> Huge Engineering and Development or something
<nigelb> *Human
<nigelb> and that can be the new name for HR.
<akgraner> HAHAHA
<akgraner> nigelb, and jcastro_ I am resisting the urge to be totally inappropriate over HEAD....you guys give me so much ammunition - jeez - why do you torture me like this
<nigelb> akgraner: haha, I thought of that.
<nigelb> akgraner: I was trying  not to violate the CoC :P
<akgraner> God I am crying here I am laughing so hard - I think you all do this to me on purpose
<nigelb> xD
<mhall119> kids...
<nigelb> mhall119: you're just mad you don't get the joke fast enough :)
<akgraner> mhall119, "that's funny right there, I don't care who you are" - larry the cable guy
<mhall119> yes
<mhall119> to both of you
<jcastro_> akgraner: I blame linaro for your big.LITTLE ARMs and LEGs
<mhall119> man, you can tell it's almost holiday time for everybody can't you?
<czajkowski> mhall119: aye all the stuff I mailed people about tfor the last 2 weeks are replying today
<czajkowski> never been as busy
<mhall119> you too?
<czajkowski> all the licence reminders I sent out to people are now coming back to haunt me :)
<akgraner> jcastro - resistance is becoming futile
<akgraner> ahhhh you're killing me
<akgraner> :-P
<jcastro_> dpm: you mispasted in that mail you sent me wrt. what you want closed.
<vibhav> jcastro_: Does the "delete a wiki article" talk still hold true?
<jcastro_> hah
<jcastro_> of course. :)
<jcastro_> not an entire wiki! Just the worthless parts
<vibhav> yes, I had seen some old outdated articles. must rewrite articles
<dpm> jcastro_, argh, sorry, sent the correct link now
<jcastro_> heh
<jcastro_> btw, when you vote to close it sticks it in the review queue
<jcastro_> things are actually much easier to close when you have like 10+ people checking it every day
<cjohnston> mornin
<mhall119> kids.../w 41
<mhall119> bah
<cjohnston> calling us kids?
<mhall119> I did that earlier
<cjohnston> probably daily
<mhall119> only in my mind
<vibhav> bzr branch ubuntu:gpsdrive
<vibhav> oops, sorry :)
<jono> mhall119, dpm hey
<jono> sorry I am late
<jono> rough night with Jack so I needed to get some sleep
<dpm> jono, no worries, we were just slacking
<jono> mhall119, dpm setting up the hangout now
<jono> dpm, I figured as much
<jono> you guys do nothing
<jono> ll
<jono> lol
<jcastro_> did someone say slacking?
<vibhav> heh
<jcastro_> bacon!
<jcastro_> http://www.soundslice.com/yt/xiC__IjCa2s/
<IdleOne> Nice that he included #62 Living Colour
<IdleOne> That band always gets forgotten.
<dholbach> all right, I'm packing my records and am off! see you all tomorrow!
<czajkowski> toodle pip
<dholbach> bye :)
<jcastro_> akgraner: for you
<jcastro_> https://plus.google.com/116015965439782966698/posts/29AQL2HpcWW
#ubuntu-community-team 2012-12-21
<TheLordOfTime> as a member, i get an @ubuntu.com email address, but my LP username changed.  Where should I report that so the email address can get changed/modified accordingly?
<TheLordOfTime> (it was recommended i stop by here and try asking)
<AlanBell> TheLordOfTime: that would be an RT request I think
<AlanBell> !rt
<ubot2`> The RT kernel is the Ubuntu kernel with a realtime preemption patch applied. It is included in Ubuntu Studio by default. For more information please see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RealTime/
<AlanBell> but not that RT
<AlanBell> https://rt.ubuntu.com/ that one
<IdleOne> the wiki says the alias script runs every 48 hours
<IdleOne> source: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuEmail
<JoseeAntonioR> AlanBell, IdleOne, TheLordOfTime: it changes automatically, but it doesn't take up to 48 hours, may take a week or even more
<IdleOne> JoseeAntonioR: yes, I noticed it says to wait a couple more days if it doesn't update right away. I would say if after 7 days it isn't updated then to email RT
<TheLordOfTime> JoseeAntonioR, that's what i'm concerned of, i want the new email address to be online ASAP so I can (1) update my PGP keys and (2) switch to that for my debemail
<JoseeAntonioR> TheLordOfTime: then, create an RT
<TheLordOfTime> i did?
<TheLordOfTime> :P
<cjohnston> TheLordOfTime: RT is handled by IS who handles all of the other IS type issues for all of Ubuntu and Canonical, it will be triaged and processed when possible..
<TheLordOfTime> awesome :)
<TheLordOfTime> cjohnston, that's what I assumed, my last message was me following up on JoseeAntonioR's message @ 20:52:42 UTC-0500 :P
<JoseeAntonioR> mhall119: hey, could you please update the uonair page, and change from ubuntuonair@gmail.com to onair@ubuntu.com?
<dholbach> good morning
<JoseeAntonioR> hey, dholbach!
<dholbach> hey JoseeAntonioR
<JoseeAntonioR> how's it going?
<dholbach> good good - how about yourself?
<dholbach> looks like we still need to round up a few folks for UDW
<JoseeAntonioR> I'm fine, waiting for the world to crash :)
<dholbach> haha
<JoseeAntonioR> oh, I just had an idea
<dholbach> I wouldn't wait for it
<JoseeAntonioR> what about having the dell guy we had on air during udw, so he can explain and answer questions about sputnik?
<JoseeAntonioR> Barton George
<dholbach> interesting idea
<JoseeAntonioR> that may fit in an hour
<JoseeAntonioR> or maybe we can do that on air
<dholbach> let me find out a bit more about it - I think it's a great idea and an interesting project, but I would want to make sure it's not an exclusive advertisement session if you see what I mean :)
<JoseeAntonioR> yeah, right
<dholbach> and I love what Dell is doing and I like Barton too
<dholbach> I'll add it to my list
<JoseeAntonioR> I'm still waiting on Bilal's response, should come soon
<JoseeAntonioR> what about something related to translations while developing applications?
<JoseeAntonioR> a.k.a. applications localizations
<JoseeAntonioR> dholbach: ^
<dholbach> sure, that could work
<JoseeAntonioR> someone who could do quickly
<JoseeAntonioR> juju charming?
<JoseeAntonioR> I'm out but will be back in a couple hours, sleep calls
<dholbach> thanks a lot JoseeAntonioR
<dholbach> and good night!
<czajkowski> aloha
<nigelb> Bonjour czajkowski
<czajkowski> hiya
<philipballew> evening
<dpm> dholbach, do you happen to know how I can install a package from a PPA I'm subscribed to that's got the same name as a package on the archive?
<dholbach> dpm, does the PPA version have a lower version number?
<dpm> it shouldn't, let me check
<dholbach> otherwise it should get installed if you just use software-center
<dpm> dholbach, it does, thanks!
<daker> mhall119, cjohnston it seems that Cliton is coming to Marrakech for his vaccation :D
<doctormon> daker: Which one?
<daker> doctormon: Hillary Cliton
<czajkowski> she was in Ireland last week
<czajkowski> well in NI. but that's close
<dholbach> JoseeAntonioR, 5 slots left to fill
<cjohnston> daker: sorry for your luck
 * czajkowski likes the Clintons 
<czajkowski> they've done a lot for Ireland
<mhall119> daker: must be nice being able to vacation all over the world
<jcastro_> buenas mornings!
<jcastro_> heya popey
<JoseeAntonioR> dholbach: let's save 2 for bilal
<dholbach> sure
<JoseeAntonioR> did you check about the localization one?
<dholbach> no
<JoseeAntonioR> maybe didrocks is available and can help with a quickly session, or wouldn't fit in the topic?
<dholbach> it might
<mhall119> JoseeAntonioR: I was going to cover quickly in my session on the 29th
<popey> jcastro_, hullo
<JoseeAntonioR> oh, got it
<JoseeAntonioR> dpm: do you have a date for the UADW?
<dpm> JoseeAntonioR, not yet, sorry
<jcastro_> popey: hey so what to do about the G+ thing
<jcastro_> it makes me a sad panda
<mhall119> jcastro_: what G+ thing?
<popey> yeah
<jcastro_> mhall119: the community page
<popey> people using the G+ community for support
<popey> and getting bad support
<mhall119> just send them all to #ubuntu
<mhall119> :)
<popey> frying pan
<popey> maybe a blog post?
<popey> and paste into G+ and cc vic gundotra :)
<jono> hey all
<jono> jcastro_, dholbach, mhall119 going to be a few mins, dpm and I need to sync up right now for a few mins
<jcastro_> cool
<dholbach> ok
<dholbach> All right my friends, I'm going to call it a day now and pack! I wish you all the best, have some great holidays and see you in 2013! :-)
<IdleOne> Same to you dholbach :)
<IdleOne> Be safe.
<dholbach> you too :)
<AskUbuntu> When did Ubuntu become a "by Canonical" product? | http://askubuntu.com/q/231451
<IdleOne> it always has been
<rrnwexec> i've answered it. the key to the misunderstanding is that some feel Ubuntu is only software.
<rrnwexec> when in fact "Ubuntu is not just software."
<doctormon> czajkowski: Northern Ireland, Republic of Ireland, same thing really ;-) Actually you were correct the first time, both RoI and NI are in the geographic area called Ireland. Just like England, Wales and Scotland are all in the geographic area called Great Britain, but GB isn't a country.
<JoseeAntonioR> it's the United Kingdom of Great Britain and Northern Ireland according to the UN
<czajkowski> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Terminology_of_the_British_Isles
<czajkowski> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rNu8XDBSn10   <--- watch
<JoseeAntonioR> that was quick!
<AskUbuntu> Ubuntu-Specific Audiocasts? | http://askubuntu.com/q/231511
<daker> czajkowski: is Great means great :D ?
<jono> mhall119, hey
<jono> mhall119, you around?
<jono> mhall119, it seems http://213.138.100.229:8000/ has broken CSS since the new theme landed in trunk
<mhall119> jono: it has them on the server, I don't know why it's not using them
<jono> mhall119, odd
<mhall119> jono: fixed, there was an old alias in the apache conf
<jono> mhall119, ahh
<jono> awesome, thanks!
<mhall119> np
<mhall119> jono: the margins are still off on the My Trophies and Opportunities pages
<mhall119> I was able to get the profile page fixed today
<mhall119> but piecing together CSS is a major pain
<jono> mhall119, yeah, we can file bugs for the remaining issues
<jono> overall it looks much better though
#ubuntu-community-team 2012-12-22
<jo-erlend> before I go to sleep, I have to ask how jono feels about Morbid Angel's "Fall from Grace". :)
<jono> jo-erlend, pretty good :-)
<jono> jo-erlend, what do you think of their recent album?
<jo-erlend> now that we have survived the second coming, it is safe to be satanist for a while, isn't it? Whaaaaaaa!
<jono> it is pretty controvertial
<jono> haha
<jo-erlend> well, to be honest, I think most their stuff is crap, except for that particular song.
<jono> jo-erlend, they are not one of my fave bands by any stretch
<jo-erlend> I have the same opinion about Jimi Hendrix as a guitarist though, so that doesn't mean much.
<jono> their earlier material is better I think
<jono> yeah
<jo-erlend> I think great artists explore everything, which means  their best stuff is fantastic, but people forget all the rubbish.
<jono> yup
<jo-erlend> ... and that's why I think non-LTS should be left to us who understand the rhyme and reason.
<jo-erlend> jono, are you aware that I'm facing "It works" on you website?
<jo-erlend> (severed5th.
<jo-erlend> wow. Turns out I somehow had your stuff in my Rhythmbox. Think I need to buy you all some beers one of these days. Keep forgetting it.
<jo-erlend> feeling slightly off-topic, though I'm not entirely sure what the topic really is.
<cjohnston> 20
<jo-erlend> what's the scale?
<jo-erlend> Let me say 35?
<jo-erlend> It seems impossible to my ear that Severed Fifth recorded this using Ubuntu.
<jo-erlend> bah! You people are incredibly boring! For all I care, you can all go to sleep. :)
<cjohnston> lol
<cjohnston> good night
<jcastro_> imbrandon: were you punching the hamsters that run omg or something?
<imbrandon> ?
<marcoceppi> imbrandon: gateway errors when viewing articles http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2012/12/top-10-ubuntu-apps-of-2012
<imbrandon> yea it got cached on a bad req somehow , fixing now , ty ty ( it works from 8080 but cleaning bad cache )
<marcoceppi> cool, just fyi
<imbrandon> cool, yea thanks
<imbrandon> everything is cool now, double checking ... and looking how the hell that happened :)
<JanC> errors get cached?
<imbrandon> shouldent no, but did, thus checking why :)
<JanC> imbrandon: most likely cause--are/were the error pages served with an incorrect http response code?
#ubuntu-community-team 2012-12-23
<vibhav> Good Morning
<daker> someone have to respond to this http://www.kotaku.com.au/2012/12/ed-mcmillen-ubuntu-store-sold-super-meat-boy-for-a-year-without-permission-has-yet-to-pay-team-meat/
<mhall119> daker: It's being handled, we've had people in Canonical in contact with the developer already
#ubuntu-community-team 2013-12-16
<dholbach> all right my friends - see you tomorrow!
<jose> jono: hey, are we having our call in 30?
<jono> jose, yep, but I might be a little late
<jose> sure
<jose> let me know
<jose> jono: hey, won't be able to, need to run and do some stuff right now
<jose> I'm graduating tomorrow and it's been a crazy day here
<jono> jose, np, we can cancel
<jono> thanks jose
<jose> to you
<daker> anyidea why i can't comment on http://www.reddit.com/r/Ubuntu/comments/l5b3x/members_and_canonical_employees_claim_your_flair/ ?
 * AlanBell wonders if mhall119 or pleia2 knows about the IRCC election progress
<mhall119> AlanBell: sorry, I think that started before I become a CC member
<pleia2> AlanBell: eep, that completely fell off my radar
<mhall119> or didn't :)
<pleia2> mhall119: you replied to the thread ;)
<mhall119> now I've got no excuse :(
<pleia2> AlanBell: sorry about that, I'll follow up
<AlanBell> great, thanks
<pleia2> AlanBell: I'll set up a poll on wednesday unless anyone on the CC objects (seems unlikely :))
<AlanBell> yup, wednesday would be good
 * mhall119 has no objection
<Pici> I object!
<Pici> (I don't really, I just wanted to say that"
<Pici> er, mismatched opening/closing thingies
#ubuntu-community-team 2013-12-17
<pleia2> trouble maker :)
<mhall119> Pici: great, now the irclogs will have a compile-time error :(
<mhall119> so much for my clever plan for world domination, guess I have to go to work tomorrow
<mhall119> sweet, got out first Ubuntu App Developer Week session proposal
<dholbach> good morning
<dpm> dholbach, nice work on getting the discussions on fat packages and cross-compilation for app development going
<dpm> and for getting answers, particularly :)
<dholbach> dpm, thanks - I hope we can get together some preliminary instructions quickly at least
<dpm> \o/
<dholbach> all right my friends - I call it a day - see you all tomorrow!
<daker> dpm:
<daker> oupps
<daker> dholbach is gone :)
<daker> mhall119: https://twitter.com/FCBayernEN/status/412171203655520256
<dpm> :)
<dpm> not sure if Daniel is an FC Bayern fan, though :)
<daker> hhh
<dpm> good night everyone!
#ubuntu-community-team 2013-12-18
<dholbach> dpm_, ALTER
<dholbach> dpm_, System läuft wieder, aber ich hab Angst nochmal apt-get dist-upgrade laufen zu lassen :)
<dpm_> \o/
<dpm_> dholbach, vielleicht kannst du ja auf Gentoo umsteigen :)
<dholbach> all right my friends - have a great day - see you tomorrow
<daker> nigelb: mhall119 https://plus.google.com/101694416703170881163/posts/jRM4466UqAh
#ubuntu-community-team 2013-12-19
<mhall119> daker: oh look, soccer :)
<dholbach> good morning
 * jussi waves to dholbach
<dholbach> hi jussi
<daker> mhall119: that's Football!
<daker> dholbach: see https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kMOwsXvmIYw
<dholbach> daker, looks like a happy soccer team to me ;-)
<daker> dholbach: that's first time and the first african/arabic team in the finale of the world cup
<daker> and the second time on the WC
<dholbach> ah ok, I had no idea
<daker> dholbach: that's Marrakech :D https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=748617805149294
<dholbach> daker, 'un truc de fou' :)
<daker> :)
<daker> dholbach: with a coach pointed two week ago :D
<daker> weeks*
<dholbach> daker, when is the final?
 * dholbach is not too much into soccer :)
<daker> dholbach: this Saturday http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sport/football/article-2526130/Raja-Casablanca-players-Ronaldinho-boots-Club-World-Cup-game-vs-Athletic-Mineiro.html
<dholbach> cool
<jose> jono: ping
<jono> hi jose
<jose> hey, I have some tickets stuck on the RT queue
<jose> let me get the numbers
<jose> #23170 and #23162
<jose> jono: hey?
<jono> jose, hey, have you contacted IS directly?
<jose> I tried a couple weeks ago but I can try again now
<dholbach> see you tomorrow!
#ubuntu-community-team 2013-12-20
<dholbach> good morning
<daker> dholbach: https://fbcdn-sphotos-f-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn2/1480680_188079981393991_123273417_n.jpg
<dholbach> daker, :-)
<daker> dholbach: http://www.buzzfeed.com/marietelling/48-photos-qui-vous-donneront-envie-daller-au-maroc
<daker> see "Rabat" photos, you had a photo with the extact shot
<dholbach> daker, haha, yes that's right :)
<dholbach> wow, many places I didn't get to see
<daker> yes you need at least a month! not two weeks :)
<dholbach> I know, I know, I know :)
<dholbach> all right my friends - have a great rest of the year - see you in 2014! hugs!
#ubuntu-community-team 2014-12-15
<dholbach> good morning
<philipballew> hey dholbach
<dholbach> hi philipballew
<dpm> afternoon everyone
<dholbach> ok, I call it a day
#ubuntu-community-team 2014-12-16
<dholbach> good morning
<dholbach> dpm, yo yo yo
<dholbach> dpm, can you take a look at https://code.launchpad.net/~dholbach/developer-ubuntu-com/1402692/+merge/244773? I'll take a look at importing the templates/translations after that
<dholbach> daker, thanks a lot for your help! شكرا بزاف
<dpm> morning dholbach, on it
<dholbach> hey elfy
<dholbach> dpm, you are going to need both ~dholbach/developer-ubuntu-com/1402692 and lp:~dpm/developer-ubuntu-com/django-cms-load-translations
<elfy> morning dholbach
<dpm> dholbach, sorry, still on it, trying to get some translations for some pages which weren't translated at the same time
<dholbach> right right :)
<dpm> dholbach, tested and pushed, thanks!
<dholbach> yeehaw
<dholbach> dpm, part 2: https://code.launchpad.net/~dholbach/developer-ubuntu-com/1402692-part2/+merge/244829
<dholbach> dpm, you have to export a tarball from LP
<dholbach> then run    manage.py import-translations ~/launchpad-export.tar.gz
<dholbach> or wherever you saved the file
<dpm> dholbach, the latest trunk already has a translations export, can we not use that?
<dholbach> dpm, to me it looks like the files were put in the wrong place
<dholbach> locale/de.po
<dholbach> vs locale/de/LC_MESSAGES/django.po
<dpm> dholbach, yeah, that's what I meant with us having to move things around. LP supports the gettext layout, but django has a bit of a strange mixture layout
<dpm> let me look at the MP and comment there
<dholbach> ok
<dpm> I'd like to remove the manual step of having to request an export from Launchpad, waiting for an e-mail, fix the filenames and paths and commit
<dholbach> ok
<dholbach> let me know if you found how to do it
<dholbach> theoretically there could be a "clean up" script being part of the deployment?
<dholbach> but with pofile autocommit we are probably always going to have both locale/de.po and locale/de/LC_MESSAGES/django.po in the branch
<dholbach> dpm, symlinks?
<dpm> dholbach, yeah, perhaps
<dpm> dholbach, I've added my suggestions on the comments. For me the main point is not to use manual launchpad exports
<dholbach> right, understood
<dpm> let me know if that makes sense
<dholbach> that's what we used in the past and I thought here was no way around it, but I think symlinks will work just as wlel
<dholbach> I'm working on it
<dpm> great
<dpm> dholbach, do you know what creates locale/de/LC_MESSAGES/django.po?
<dpm> rather than cleaning it up, could we stop them being created?
<dholbach> that's where django expects the the .po file for processing it into a .mo file
<dpm> dholbach, so it's compilemessages that expects that location? Could we have a custom compilemessages, then?
<dholbach> my suggestion would be to create a management command which does everything translations-related: 1) update .pot file, 2) create symlinks from de.po to de/LC_MESSAGES/django.po, 3) run compilemessages, 4) potential cleanup
<dholbach> that could then be made part of the deployment charm
<dholbach> that way we could just let Launchpad and Django have its way
<dholbach> dpm, what do you think? ^
<dpm> dholbach, sounds good, but some comments:
<dpm> - I think we should still separate it into one command to update the template (which we don't need a full build for, or deployment) and one to do the rest required for the build
<dholbach> full build?
<dpm> sorry, I meant just build
<dholbach> I'm not sure I understand... which build?
<dpm> compilemessages, i.e. converting .po files into .mo files
<dholbach> hum, ok
 * dpm thinks again for a sec
<dholbach> in most cases 2)-4) are going to be noops
<dholbach> but sure
<dholbach> I can make it separate commands
<dholbach> that's no problem
<dholbach> brb, need another coffee
<dpm> My point was that if there are new messages in the app, and we want to expose them to LP, we only need to generate the .pot file, but I see your point too
<dpm> so thinking again, your approach sounds great, it could simplify things to have a single translations command
<dpm> the last thing I'm not sure about are the symlinks, or whether a custom compilemessages command that moves files around is a better approach. But it's an implementation detail, I'll leave it up to you :)
<dholbach> the reason I chose symlinks was that there's little chance they'll get out of date, you create them once and you're done :)
<dholbach> and the reason I thought having one translations command would make sense was that I thought, that in eg: a month of development on a branch you have changes to the code, which result in template changes, but you also often have people working on translations, so you might have to add a symlink for a new translation, or run compilemessages again because the .mo files might be out of date, so my thinking was "let's have a deal-with-
<dholbach> translations" command :)
<dholbach> but it's easy enought to have one command re-use the other
<daker> dholbach: yw :)
 * dholbach hugs daker
<dholbach> dpm, https://code.launchpad.net/~dholbach/developer-ubuntu-com/1402692-take3/+merge/244840
<dholbach> let me know what you think
<dholbach> I also added a check if a given locale has already been added to settings.LANGUAGES
<dpm> nice
 * dpm tests
 * dholbach watches the building go up in flames
<dpm> :)
<dpm> dholbach, reviewed, left a couple of comments
<dholbach> thank you
<dholbach> dpm, on it
<dholbach> dpm, updated
<dpm> dholbach, looking
<dholbach> .
 * dholbach lunches
<dpm> dholbach, ok, tested it, it seems the symlinks still need fixing
<dholbach> dpm, oh?
<dholbach> dpm, can you remove the file?
<dholbach> dpm, I think it's leftover from the previous attempt
<dpm> dholbach, ok, trying on a clean checkout
<dholbach> thanks
<dpm> dholbach, approved, thanks! Would you mind pushing to the django-cms branch yourself?
<dholbach> yeeehaw
<dholbach> champagne
<dpm> :)
<dholbach> sure, will do
<dpm> dholbach, while at it, could you review the other MP in pending?
<dholbach> yep
<dpm> great
<dholbach> dpm, good work!
<dholbach> dpm, I had to resolve a conflict in .pot (expected) and one in README.md
<dholbach> it was just small things
<dholbach> so I'll just go ahead and push it
<dpm> dholbach, that'd be excellent, thanks
<dholbach> done
<dholbach> dpm, there are a couple of imports needing review - are they still required? https://translations.launchpad.net/developer-ubuntu-com/+imports
<dpm> dholbach, ah, that's probably because we've renamed the template
 * dpm fixes
<dholbach> all hail the translations overlord!
<dholbach> is Ubuntu Mono now used in the code snippets?
<dholbach> looks like it
<dpm> I think so
<dholbach> I was just looking through the developer-ubuntu-com bugs again to see if any of them can be closed with 2.0
<dpm> nice, thanks
<dpm> dholbach, do you have time for a quick call in 5-10 mins?
 * dpm belatedly hugs daker too
 * dpm gets something to drink
<dholbach> dpm, sure
<dholbach> dpm, will /snappy have to be copied as well? (I guess?)
<dpm> dholbach, I think I did it already
<dholbach> nevermind... you did - I just didn't see it in the spreadsheet
<dholbach> jose, dpm and I had a chat and were thinking of moving the Q&A to Friday - mhall119: what do you think?
<mhall119> dholbach: that sounds good to me
<dholbach> \o/
<jose> dholbach: good for me, just let me know so I can move it in the calendar
<dholbach> mhall119, dpm: Q&A same time on Friday?
<dpm> dholbach, sounds good
<dholbach> jose, Friday 16 UTC then, please :)
<jose> dholbach: ack! since when?
<jose> or just for this week?
<dholbach> just for this week
<jose> ok!
<jose> moved!
<dholbach> rock on!
<mhall119> dholbach: works for me
<dholbach> brb
#ubuntu-community-team 2014-12-17
<dpm> morning everyone
<dholbach> good morning
<dpm> morning dholbach
<dholbach> hi dpm
<bkerensa> dpm: http://i.imgur.com/DvhghZA.png
<dpm> hey
<dpm> what's that?
<bkerensa> dpm: 32 CPU 60GB Ubuntu Cloud Server folding proteins
<bkerensa> at 100% utilization
<bkerensa> :D
<bkerensa> dpm: its basically the Ubuntu Orange Box 3x
<bkerensa> :)
<bkerensa> but in the cloud
<dpm> not bad, I'm sure jcastro will be happy to hear about that
<czajkowski> goooood morning folks
<dpm> hey czajkowski, happy Wednesday :)
<czajkowski> happy 2 days left of work this year :)
<bkerensa> czajkowski: congrats on the couchbase gig
<czajkowski> bkerensa: cheers
<czajkowski> will be in portland this year and in mountain view every 6 weeks if you're about
<bkerensa> czajkowski: sure ping me when you come in perhaps we could do a Ubuntu Hour
<czajkowski> sounds good
<czajkowski> but does look like I may even be at Oscon this year !
<czajkowski> FINALLY!
<popey> \o/
 * popey wants to go to FOSDEM
<czajkowski> oh the land of waffles and beer
<czajkowski> I'm there
<czajkowski> but annoying I didnt see floss metrics which starts at 2 on the friday
<czajkowski> dont think my train gets in till later
<popey> https://www.packtpub.com/packt/offers/christmas-countdown - "Python 3 Web Development Beginner's Guide" today.
<popey> free epub, mobi and pdf
<czajkowski> oh nice
 * dholbach lunches
<czajkowski> Anyone going to http://flosscommunitymetrics.org/
<popey> never heard of it till now!
<marcoceppi> czajkowski: interesting, it's the same time as fossdem, wonder if that was intentional
<marcoceppi> oh, actually, it's the night before, cool
<czajkowski> marcoceppi: yeah ther rae a lot of sub events around then
<czajkowski> config managment camp is the 2/3 days after
<marcoceppi> czajkowski: yeah, we'll be at fossdem and cfgmgmtcamp for Juju, for sure
<czajkowski> just curious what folks use to track community/health/metrics
<czajkowski> marcoceppi: my other half is going to that I'm heading back on the Monday, need to head to chicago
<marcoceppi> I'm interested as well, I'll see if we can add this to our (juju) stuff
<czajkowski> I swear if I get stuck in O'hare this time I'll cry
<jcastro> hey czajkowski
<jcastro> are you going to fosdem?
<czajkowski> I am
<czajkowski> :D
<jcastro> hey so marco and I aren't going, but I'm sending chuck
<jcastro> he's pretty cool
<czajkowski> something like my 12th yr
<czajkowski> bkerensa: any suggestions of a central zip code for portland ?
<czajkowski> where tech may be located
<czajkowski> jcastro: cool I usually camp out in the legal track
<czajkowski> it's pretty interesting or lighnting talk room
<czajkowski> they got rid of the community session this year :(
<czajkowski> not running the NoSQL room this yr
<czajkowski> whooo new laptop arrived
<czajkowski> marcoceppi: http://metricsgrimoire.github.io/
<popey> I regret this. https://www.reddit.com/r/LinuxActionShow/comments/1v43gi/ubuntu_touch_wont_support_nexus_5_will_drop/ceriljm
<czajkowski> lol
<jcastro> popey, hah awesome
 * czajkowski cannot get her head aroubd zip codes 
<wxl> czajkowski: what's there to get your head around? :)
<czajkowski> searching for them
<czajkowski> looking for a portland one
<czajkowski> entral
<czajkowski> 8central
<wxl> do you know the address, czajkowski ?
<czajkowski> nope see that's the issue I need to find something central to set up a meet up
<czajkowski> so like portland city :)
<wxl> well portland's a big city
<czajkowski> exactly
<czajkowski> so looking for a technical area
<wxl> hmmmm
<wxl> what about free geek?
<czajkowski> based some in canada around University
<czajkowski> what;s that ?
<wxl> the loco has used it before http://www.freegeek.org/
<wxl> it's in se which is not necessarily downtown proper but it's not far from downtown
<czajkowski> ahhh nice
<czajkowski> thanks
<wxl> pioneer place (97204) is abotu as downtown as it gets but i don't know if there's much around there
<wxl> unless you know people with office buildings
<wxl> czajkowski: you should hit up bkerensa as he lives there and used to run the loco
<czajkowski> nods
<czajkowski> will do
<wxl> czajkowski: this might be useful too https://wiki.ubuntu.com/OregonTeam#Getting_together
<wxl> czajkowski: if you need further help, let me know. i used to live there. a long time ago, but i'm still not too far away and i know others that are still in that neck of the oregon woods ;)
<czajkowski> Cheer
<czajkowski> http://www.meetup.com/Couchbase-Portland/ :D
<czajkowski> getting there
<czajkowski> thank you for your help
<benonsoftware> popey: Not long left. ;)
<jose> popey: where's proof?
<skellat> Hunh?
<jose> skellat: https://www.reddit.com/r/LinuxActionShow/comments/1v43gi/ubuntu_touch_wont_support_nexus_5_will_drop/ceriljm
<skellat> Hmm
<skellat> Should we see about reserving a billboard in Times Square in NYC for that?
<czajkowski> I'd back that!
<mhall119> poor popey
<pleia2> haha
<skellat> I'll gladly replace my Windows Phone 8 device once a commercially available Ubuntu Touch device is available rather than performing surgery on something to make it an Ubuntu Touch device.
<mhall119> skellat: Nexus 4 doesn't require anything other than `ubuntu-device-flash`
<benonsoftware> skellat: How's WP8 been for you?
#ubuntu-community-team 2014-12-18
<skellat> benonsoftware: Not bad.  A $60 Lumia 520 does just what I want without too much hassle.
<dholbach> good morning
<dpm> morning all
<dpm> balloons, has a really cool away message set on his auto-replier while on holiday :)
<dpm> "balloons is floating away..."
<dholbach> :)
<elfy> let's hope he doesn't land on a fir tree needle then :)
<dholbach> dpm, could it be that the markup of https://developer.ubuntu.com/en/snappy/guides/packaging-format-apps/ is broken?
<dholbach> I was just looking at bug 1401326
<ubot2> bug 1401326 in Ubuntu App Developer site "The github link appears as raw html code" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1401326
<dpm> dholbach, looking...
<dpm> elfy, lol
<dpm> dholbach, ah, yeah, it needs the code examples old [code] tags replaced by <pre> with the syntaxhighlighter classes
<dholbach> dpm, do we have the old article still somewhere to doublecheck what it's supposed to look like?
<dholbach> bug 1403808 filed as well
<ubot2> bug 1403808 in Ubuntu App Developer site "Uploading images in the blog site is broken" [Critical,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1403808
<dpm> dholbach, I did an export of the full database, and two smaller ones containing posts and pages. We can always recover content from there, but I'm familiar with that page, I'll fix it
 * dholbach hugs dpm
<dholbach> great
<dpm> the list of bugs is getting longer :)
<dpm> https://bugs.launchpad.net/developer-ubuntu-com/+milestone/after-live-fixes
<dholbach> wow
<dpm> dholbach, reviewed https://code.launchpad.net/~dholbach/developer-ubuntu-com/1403814/+merge/245084 - all good, just one last nitpick. Would you mind doing that change and then merging to trunk?
<dholbach> dpm, Portal or portal?
<dholbach> the latter I assume?
<dpm> dholbach, "portal", to be consistent with the rest of the site (we don't use caps for titles)
<dholbach> right
<dpm> thanks!
<dholbach> now back to the comments problem :)
<dholbach> ok, I call it a day - see you all tomorrow again!
<mhall119> dholbach: have a good one
<dholbach> you too
<mhall119> mine ain't over yet :)
<dholbach> see you tomorrow :)
<jcastro> hey mhall119
<mhall119> hey jcastro
<jcastro> willcooke just posted an awesome video of xmir on unity8
<jcastro> but like, we need to get that stuff on planet, not just G+
<czajkowski> poke him for memberhsip he's active in the UK community and is involved in advoacy
<mhall119> ^^ that
<czajkowski> very helpful to have on irc
<jcastro> he doesn't even have a blog I don't think
<mhall119> jcastro: I've also talked to him about getting unity.u.c setup with a blog that syndicates
<czajkowski> jcastro: takes 2 mins to set up a blog
<czajkowski> he's technical enough to set up wp :)
<czajkowski> no excuses
<czajkowski> so seattle - does it rain as much as it does in the movies there :)
<jcastro> https://plus.google.com/+WillCooke/posts/AytMDDrLfcT
<jcastro> ok everyone +1 my post
<czajkowski> I've a better idea :)
<czajkowski> now everyone +1 my post :p
<pleia2> mhall119: do you happen to know *when* the Iranian team had their release party? (working on the summary for the newsletter)
<pleia2> ooh, even better, Mehdi is my facebook friend, maybe he knows
<mhall119> pleia2: yeah, I didn't find dates for it, sorry
<pleia2> np, thanks anyway :)
<mhall119> pleia2: not sure if this is it, it's from May: http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/ubuntu-ir/2810-ubuntu-1404-release-party-tehran/
<mhall119> but that's the most recent event theyhave in LTP
<pleia2> mhall119: yeah, I checked ltp, their facebook photo page says it's a 14.10 event
<pleia2> unfortunately facebook munges photo data, so I can't sneakily see what date the photos were taken ;)
 * mhall119 wished ltp was used more
<pleia2> https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.805474769513661.1073741832.599347736793033
<pleia2> I really don't like this trend jono started of posting blog posts instead of actually having discussion on the list :(
<elfy> who's post?
<pleia2> this time it was belkinsa ;)
<elfy> oh yea saw that
<pleia2> I don't blame her, since it's the trend, but it makes discussion really hard
<elfy> tbh - I don't take much notice of things people blog
<pleia2> yeah, a lot of people don't
<elfy> I certainly don't reply to them
<pleia2> it broadens the audience in the sense of the rest of the world, but shrinks it considerably to the list community
<elfy> yep
<pleia2> which are the ones who actually have action power :)
<elfy> lol
<pleia2> I am a bit sad that some of these solutions are "change giant complicated thing that is outside our control, that'll fix the community!"
<elfy> yea - but more or less what I expected tbh - seen it before
 * pleia2 nods
<elfy> both *here* and r/l
<czajkowski> +1
<czajkowski> well it's clearly the rage to blog rather than taking the time to use the tools we have ML/ or IRC meetings
<czajkowski> bit of a stage ...
<pleia2> I hope it ends soon :)
<elfy> we're at that stage after loads of people  finds that they get listened to - and before the few that care enough to help step up I think
<elfy> czajkowski: yep :)
<czajkowski> between that and the multiple seperate threads about the same topic on diffferent subjects on the ml it's made it hard to keep on top of it all
<czajkowski> it;s like someone rasied a good topic on a thread lets start a new thread on that
<czajkowski> *headdesk*
<elfy> yea - I was majorly confused with which was what
<skellat> czajkowski: That's why I moved all traffic from that mailing list to a separate account to be dealt with separately
<elfy> and then when I thought - best answer that point - I could never find the thing again
<czajkowski> elfy: BINGO!!!!
<elfy> czajkowski: you still in US?
<czajkowski> nope back  for the last 2 weeks but been in paris in the mean time
<czajkowski> and in 3 weeks I'm back over in Mountain View
<czajkowski> and Feb I'm in NYC
<czajkowski> :)
<elfy> ok - so you're not in Dundee then :)
<elfy> must have a twin
<czajkowski> narp am in Guildford
<czajkowski> :) home home
<czajkowski> but Saturday I head to IReland, Home.
<elfy> I saw that :)
<czajkowski> we're driving and getting the ferry
<czajkowski> :D
<elfy> :)
<elfy> well I hope that the weather holds fair for that little journey for you :)
<czajkowski> me to has to be better than last year
<elfy> Irish Sea is not one I'd want to be on when it cuts up
<czajkowski> much dying on the boat back
<elfy> bit rough was it :p
<czajkowski> homage to the porceline gods!
<elfy> ha ha ha
<czajkowski> I died on that trip back. swore never again
<elfy> lol
<elfy> I did one like that back from France once - I was ok - whole galley full of food for me \o/
<elfy> just the cooks, my cousin and me :)
<popey> \o/ hurling off the back of a boat
<wxl> this may be the wrong forum for this but does anyone know if you have to be an ubuntu member to use etherpad?
<popey> wxl: you do not
<popey> wxl: you need to be a member of https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-etherpad/
<wxl> popey: could you be so kind as to approve https://launchpad.net/~gustavosantaremsilva there
<popey> wxl: i just added you
<wxl> ?
<popey> oh
<popey> ☻
<wxl> i was already delegated
<popey> done
<wxl> btw, have i told you i like you popey? always using unicode like a good boy :)
<wxl> you may enjoy http://polka.bike/blog/unicorns-und-unicode-markdown
<wxl> thank you sir :)
<popey> heh
#ubuntu-community-team 2014-12-19
<skellat> wxl: If a person is a member of a LoCo group they are by reference members of pad.lv/~ubuntu-etherpad
<skellat> s/a LoCo Group/Not Canonical/g
<skellat> Actually it is right both ways
<skellat> If you are part of a LoCo team on LP or part of Not Canonical on LP you're indirectly part of ~ubuntu-etherpad without further action
<wxl> hahhaha
 * wxl wonders if he should join not canonical or if that's a bad political move ;)
 * wxl ducks
<skellat> Meh: https://launchpad.net/~skellat/+participation
<wxl> oh hey lyz is a member
<wxl> if lyz is in, i'm all over it XD
<popey> I think i made that team
<popey> and was the first person to leave it ☻
<wxl> hahahh
<skellat> The amount of things I have indirect membership in these days by dint of LoCo Council membership is growing
<skellat> And that is disturbing
 * skellat goes to run listadmin
<popey> launchpad just times out when I visit https://launchpad.net/~popey/+participation ☻
<wxl> yiiikes
<skellat> popey: It tells me I am forbidden from seeing that page
<popey> interesting
<popey> ah well
<jose> well, lp may have its reasons ;)
<elfy> jose: it will have :)
<elfy> frankly  while it's not perfect - because nothing is - it works for me with the little bit I do
<elfy> if people who use LP daily constantly see a need for change - then I would try and work with that - but I WOULD stand behind them
<elfy> them being the ones who *really* need to use it
<elfy> skellat: I just timeout trying to see popey ...
<elfy> might be deliberate :D
<pleia2> wxl: hah, popey gave the team to me when he joined Canonical, sneaky guy
<pleia2> it's been kind of fun to see who has joined/left over the years, often times it's the way I learn that they've left
<belkinsa> There was a point why I posted it as blog post, to get more readers outside the mailing-list.  I guess that was a bad move.
<pleia2> belkinsa: I wouldn't call it "bad" - you can share as you like, it just isn't very helpful if you want discussion on the mailing list
<belkinsa> Right, right.  I think I lost my train of thought there.
<belkinsa> When posting the thread.
<elfy> belkinsa: I think the thing from where I stand is - blog alone is bad :)
 * belkinsa nods
<elfy> and I'm reminded to mail you if nothing else :)
<elfy> belkinsa: I very rarely even do more than skim read blog posts
<elfy> of course I'm not all :)
<elfy> if I read more than the headline you've won - or lost
<pleia2> maybe if you title the blog post "Launchpad is terrible, you'll be a astonished when you find out how"
<pleia2> :)
<belkinsa> Lol.
<benonsoftware> (Just read belkinsa's post about LP) Not sure if I imagine it or not but I thought LP was placed into "Maintaince Only" mode a while back? :)
<pleia2> that's the other thing, discussion becomes fragmented between blog comments, mailing list, now IRC ;)
<pleia2> benonsoftware: yep, afaik it still is
<pleia2> it's been a discussion point on the ubuntu-community-team mailing list
<benonsoftware> Ah, I'm glad I didn't imagine it then. :)
<elfy> nope - no imaging benonsoftware :)
<benonsoftware> heh
 * pleia2 passes elfy some warm milk
<pleia2> isn't it the middle of the night there?
<elfy> O_O
<elfy> milk !!!
<elfy> oh wait ...
<elfy> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A3gVzE2YxWw
<benonsoftware> I've just been looking at the LeadershipActions pad and would be willing to help with the last set of work items. Is there anything stopping someone helping with those ones?
<elfy> benonsoftware: the thing is what we need
<elfy> is not people adding a name because no-one has - but adding a name because foo thinks it is important
<benonsoftware> Ah, okay
<elfy> I would rather have a bunch of blanks - and a bunch of names who'll follow through
<pleia2> benonsoftware follows through \o/ add your name :D
<elfy> benonsoftware: you know me - you know how I think :)
<elfy> pleia2: yep :)
 * benonsoftware nods
<elfy> benonsoftware: I would love you to do so - I would just want you to to do so when you know what's needed and know you can help
<elfy> and I know you CAN help :)
<benonsoftware> Yep :)
<elfy> :)
<benonsoftware> I'll start to think about them and how I can help with them.
<elfy> benonsoftware: that's cool :)
<elfy> benonsoftware: UBT had a bunch of "I'll do that's" doesn't work unless you follow uo :)
<benonsoftware> Yeah
<elfy> that is something  that I really don't want now
<elfy> so - if you see something you can do and will do - add your name :)
<benonsoftware> Sure thing
<elfy> it really is better to have 1 thing actually be looked at and dealt with than myths imho
<benonsoftware> Certainly
<elfy> you know how I look at things, if you can remember, nothing has changed ;)
<benonsoftware> :)
<dholbach> good morning
<dholbach> hey dpm - how are you doing? can you take a look at lp:~dholbach/developer-ubuntu-com/1403818? also, what's your opinion on bug 1404137?
<ubot2`> bug 1404137 in Ubuntu App Developer site "Create stop-gap page for /zh-cn/community" [Critical,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1404137
<dpm> morning dholbach
<dpm> dholbach, which pages are linking to the zh-cn/community page?
<dholbach> loads
<dholbach> wherever we say "if you have problems, get in touch with someone else"
<dpm> dholbach, ok
<dpm> dholbach, https://code.launchpad.net/~dholbach/developer-ubuntu-com/1403818/+merge/245121 approved
<dholbach> thanks
<dpm> dholbach, I think this week might be a bit challenging to find someone to write the page in Chinese, it seems XiaoGuo and some other folks are traveling
<dholbach> dpm, that's why I made this bug just for a stop-gap measure - for now I think it'd be even OK to just drop the English page in there
<dholbach> better than "add content here" :)
<dholbach> dpm, it also looks like changing the /publish IA broke a couple of links from myapps
<dholbach> I pinged the myapps team about it
<dpm> dholbach, I think we can set up redirects for that in the meantime. I saw mhall119 was setting some up without IS intervention, but I don't know how to do it myself
<dholbach> I don't know either
<dpm> dholbach, sent e-mail about the community page
<dholbach> thanks
 * dholbach goes back to fixing links and 作用域 occurrences
<dholbach> dpm, https://developer.ubuntu.com/zh-cn/apps/qml/tutorials/writing-qml-acceptance-tests/ also has no content - shall I put the English content in there as a placeholder?
<dpm> dholbach, no, we decided to not translate that page for now, as it's not essential. I'd rather not have mixed content unless the page is essential. The only English content that we should put in there until the pages are translated is the HTML5 section
<dholbach> ok
<dholbach> shall I remove a link to it from elsewhere?
<dholbach> it's linked to from https://developer.ubuntu.com/zh-cn/apps/qml/tutorials/
<dpm> dholbach, good point, yes please
<dholbach> I'll see if it's linked from elsewhere as well
<dpm> thanks!
<dpm> dholbach, here is an example of an essential page that could not be translated in time. I added a note in Chinese mentioning that it'll be translated soon: http://developer.ubuntu.com/zh-cn/publish/web/packaging/
<dholbach> ah ok, yep I saw that earlier
<mhall119> dpm: dholbach: to make a redirect create a new page with the original slug, then in advanced settings set the redirect URL
<dpm> mhall119, ah, nice, thanks!
<dholbach> ah ok
<dholbach> good to know
<mhall119> un-tick the "in menu" circle in the pages list
<mhall119> dpm: FYI, picture uploading on the blog is fixed
<dpm> mhall119, awesome, thanks! What was it in the end?
<czajkowski> attempting to get to inbox 0 is proving very difficult today
<mhall119> dpm: the ckeditor setup Zinnia used was trying to do some post-upload processing of the image and was corrupting it
<czajkowski> last day of work and have a shiny new laptop I've yet to play with :(
<mhall119> dpm: so there was a file in the right place in the Swift bucket, but it wasn't a valid image file
<popey> czajkowski: close email client, that's equivalent to inbox 0 for me ㋛
<popey> I can't see it, therefore it doesn't exist.
<popey> This is why I like having two browser profiles, one for home, one for work. When I'm not at work I close the work tab and at that point work doesn't exist.
<czajkowski> popey: oh how I wish :(
<czajkowski> I have yet to download new Ubuntu to make usb for X1
<czajkowski> need to get through as many requests for January done this week and off to mountain view 2nd week so trying to get as much done today so I'm not online over xmas
<czajkowski> I can see me being online... :(
<dpm> dholbach, mhall119, I've got a call that conflicts with the community team Q&A, so I can probably only join 20 or 30 minutes in. Would you mind starting the hangout?
<dholbach> ugh
<dholbach> I totally forgot about it
<dholbach> sure, starting
<dpm> thanks dholbach
<dholbach> ubuntuonair.com is updated
<dholbach> I'll inform Twitter and FB
<dholbach> can somebody do G+?
 * dpm hugs dholbach
<dpm> I can
<dholbach> great
<silverlion> hey there
<czajkowski> regarding UoA is the code for the page somewher on LP ?  like how you have the page and G+ just work so nicely plus the irc channel ?
<dpm> czajkowski, jose might know
<dpm> dholbach, g+ updated
<dholbach> yeehaw
<czajkowski> dpm: ty
 * mhall119 also forgot about the Q&A, is that in 7 minutes?
<mhall119> czajkowski: that's all done in HTML in a standard Wordpress page
<czajkowski> mhall119: ahh right
<czajkowski> so nothing too fancy
<mhall119> czajkowski: nope
<mhall119> just iframes and stuff
<czajkowski> cool thanks
<wxl> pleia2: :)
 * dholbach hugs you all
 * belkinsa hugs back
<dholbach> have a great holidays/break/christmas/time!
<dholbach> big big hugs to you all
<jose> czajkowski: as mhall119 said, it's all html under wordpress, with an irc bot running here, and IFTTT for twitter with the calendar
<czajkowski> jose: cool thanks
<wxl> why can't i get to my pad? :( http://pad.ubuntu.com/O0j1wrmUcs
<wxl> ooops
<wxl> wrong one :)
<wxl> http://pad.ubuntu.com/aRrdnolxlq
<wxl> i assume this is not an etherpad problem so much as an ubuntu instance problem
<wxl> sorry if this is the wrong place for this. i don't know what *IS* the right place. #canonical-sysadmin?
<pleia2> yeah, #canonical-sysadmin and if they are asleep, ticket to rt@ubuntu.com (they may ask for a ticket anyway)
<wxl> thx and sorry :)
<pleia2> looks like that's the only pad that's gone sideways
<wxl> thank god
<pleia2> with etherpad sometimes the renderer on the back end gets stuck for just one pad, hopefully an easy fix
<jose> wxl, pleia2: Canonical is on vacation until next year
<pleia2> haha, what?
<pleia2> ah europeans :)
<jose> :P
<czajkowski> pleia2: :p
<czajkowski> not our fault we embrace holidays
<czajkowski> some people are working on monday and maybe tuesday next week
<czajkowski> but most are finishing today until January 5th
<czajkowski> :D
<jose> well, I'm on holidays until April
<czajkowski> now that's just greedy :p
<czajkowski> few more jira tickets and almost done..
<jose> don't blame me! university put it that way :P
<pleia2> lol
<benonsoftware> Just a chart I made with the amount of new Ubuntu members for each cycle https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1aBfjiPZOZy6jYsaUZvRbOy5nlhCZlvFkBhOJPLPPbPg/edit?usp=sharing
<benonsoftware> It doesn't count people who've left or are members via different teams (dev, Kubuntu, etc.)
#ubuntu-community-team 2014-12-20
<popey> Bah
<popey> Why can't fedora "evangelists" be nice?
<popey> Is it in their DNA to be dicks to other free software projects?
#ubuntu-community-team 2014-12-21
<mhall119_> popey: who now?
<skellat> mhall119: That was my question too
 * skellat is up finishing up compliance paperwork due at "start of week" so it is in before 1 AM Sunday for fastest turnaround processing 
<silverlion> good $daytime everybody ;)
<popey> yo
<nigelb> hi
<nigelb> popey: what did the RH folks do?
<nigelb> s/RH/fedora
<silverlion> o/
<popey> nvm
<nigelb> :)
#ubuntu-community-team 2015-12-14
<wxl> daniel sent an email to the loco council to have us check on a conference pack. afaik the forms go direct to canonical and then are routed through the cc for approval. so can someone check to see if the Serbian LoCo (c/o urosldp@ubuntu.com) is on the list?
<jose> wxl: I'll ask.
<mhall119> wxl: FYI, the CC doesn't have to approve conference pack requests if your team is verified
<mhall119> we actually don't approve/reject conference packs either way, but if you're verified it should just be approved
<dholbach> good morning
<czajkowski> aloha
<dholbach> salut davidcalle
<davidcalle> dholbach: o/
<dholbach> :)
<balloons> Hey all
<MooDoo> hay balloons
<dholbach> all right my friends - see you tomorrow! :)
<wxl> mhall119: this particular team is not verified. according to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuAtConferences there is a conference pack option for them but the process to approve is unclear.
<mhall119> wxl: I think it still does not go through the CC though
<wxl> mhall119: well we don't get the emails, so how does this work? do you have any ideas?
<mhall119> wxl: it should just go through Stefanie at Canonical
<mhall119> wxl: is this for ubuntu-rs?
<wxl> mhall119: yeah, well i'm sure you can understand my confusion when daniel sends them to me. :) it is ubuntu-rs.
<mhall119> wxl: sure, I'll ask her to get in touch with the LC and Ladislav both
<wxl> sounds good, thanks mhall119
#ubuntu-community-team 2015-12-15
<jose> wxl: btw I emailed Stefanie yesterday and she said it's on hold due to urgent shippings but will be sent soon
<wxl> jose: do you know if she emailed the person requesting the pack?
<jose> wxl: she was going to
<mhall119> wxl: I also asked her to
<mhall119> so, we've probably annoyed her enough for one day :)
<wxl> ok as long as the guy is good, we're good XD
<wxl> tell daniel not to bug us with these trifles next time XD
<dholbach> good morning
<MooDoo> morning
<davidcalle> popey: morning, in your opinion, what are our best looking phone apps?
<czajkowski> aloha
<popey> davidcalle, hm, depends how you define "best"
<popey> davidcalle, music (with good album art), podbird, docviewer (with good document / sheet), dekko
<davidcalle> popey: sounds like a good list, thanks. Another question, do you have a script to install specific store apps? I don't remember how to deal with store auth
<popey> to install them?
<popey> Just "pkcon install-local --allow-untrusted foo.click"
<davidcalle> popey: to download them :)
<popey> i do, but the box that has the script is currently down
<davidcalle> popey: ok
<popey> davidcalle, fixed my box! get whatever you need from http://popey.mooo.com/mirror/clicks/2015/12/2015-12-15-050001/
<davidcalle> popey: oooh, that works for me, thanks :)
<popey> np
<dholbach> balloons, davidcalle, dpm, mhall119, popey: who does the Q&A today?
<mhall119> I am
<popey> Ooh, is it our turn?
<mhall119> popey: did you see the email from Bartosz wanting to become an Ubuntu Member?
<popey> yup
<popey> coolio :)
<dpm> ok, all set for the Q&A then?
<dholbach> davidcalle: do you think you can take a look at the snappy docs trello boards again and see if there's anything we can still get done this week - or just update the cards which seem relevant to you?
<popey> Last one of the year, we should get a bunch of us on :)
<davidcalle> dholbach: ok
<popey> well, i assume it's the last one :)
<dholbach> davidcalle: thanks!
<davidcalle> popey: I'll be actually available to do one next week if someone is up to it :)
<popey> I will dial in from my armchair, whiskey in hand.
<davidcalle> popey: wfm
<popey> mhall119, are you setting up the hangout for Q&A?
<popey> Want us to do some pimping
<mhall119> popey: I can, one moment
<mhall119> popey: is it just you and I today?
<popey> dunno!
<mhall119> well it is now :)
<mhall119> https://plus.google.com/u/2/events/c97of8n62a9ujgu3id0dp0cn8ng
<popey> \o/
<balloons> Lol
<mhall119> dpm: are we having our call today?
<dpm> mhall119, sorry, I was on a longer snappy call with dholbach
<mhall119> dpm: no worries, gives me longer to prepare for the Q&A
<dpm> mhall119, let's move it after the Q&A or tomorrow
<mhall119> dpm: let's do tomorrow then
<dpm> ok!
<dholbach> all rightie... I call it a day - see you all tomorrow! :)
<Sponge> akgraner, ping.
<czajkowski> pleia2: you rock
<czajkowski> you just rock :)
<pleia2> czajkowski: aw, thanks :)
<czajkowski> best and only response so far :(
<czajkowski> all others on G+ kept saying timezones
<pleia2> admittedly, I have put a lot of thought into this, gave a couple talks this year on the tooling we use as a distributed sysadmin team
<czajkowski> it's weird as I got the mail notification which comes from jono but has your face
<czajkowski> it's very confusing :)
<pleia2> yeah, I don't know why he set it up to always be under his name
<mhall119> pleia2: czajkowski: what uses his name?
<czajkowski> email from communityleadership forum
<pleia2> yeah, like the forgot password reset link comes from his email address, it's funny
<czajkowski> hehe
<mhall119> pleia2: "IRC or some proprietary solution" couldn't bring yourself to say Slack? :)
<pleia2> mhall119: I actually had hipchat in mind when I wrote that
<pleia2> it's used a ton at work x_x but I don't use it
<pleia2> but slack is a good example too
<mhall119> I've never even heard of hipchat
<pleia2> it's Atlassian's chat client
<pleia2> they also make jira, so a lot of companies who use jira also use hipchat
<pleia2> jabber-based, but only enough that it's really painful to use a jabber client to connect
<mhall119> ugh, Jira...
<pleia2> though technically possible
<mhall119> at Verizon we used Sametime from Lotus Notes, it can't be worse than tat
<wxl> ew you shouldn't admit that in public mhall119 :)
<pleia2> at least with hipchat and slack there are irc gateways, even if they're horrible
<pleia2> can't imagine anything fom LN has that ;)
<mhall119> I found a Pidgin plugin that did (most of) Sametime, luckily
<pleia2> aha :)
<mhall119> I was using CentOS, then Ubuntu there, only loaded LN up in a VM when I had to for some corporate-thing-or-another
<mhall119> wxl: that job was the first time I ever used Linux as my primary desktop, so it wasn't all bad
<mhall119> it also taught me PHP, so it was kind of bad :)
<pleia2> lol
<wxl> it's ok i forgive you mhall119 :)
<mhall119> wxl: clearly you've never looked at my PHP
<wxl> mhall119: it's php. how much worse can it be? i mean, which do you think is better— cat poop or dog poop? imho, it's still poop! :)
<wxl> phpsadness.com will make you feel better
 * wxl takes a break from email sysadminy kind of things
<mhall119> wxl: well, my PHP had a tendancy to look like my Perl....so what does that tell you?
<wxl> mhall119: it looked better than regular php? XD
<mhall119> heh
<mhall119> I worked with a guy there who's PHP looked like Java
<mhall119> our codebase was.....interesting
<wxl> yikes
<wxl> too bad you didn't have any lisp programmers XD
<mhall119> we did, actually, but his PHP was pretty good
<mhall119> also, he was a manager, so didn't write as much
<wxl> lisp programmers tend to be pretty darn good period
#ubuntu-community-team 2015-12-16
<dholbach> good morning
<davidcalle> Morning o/
<dholbach> salut davidcalle
<davidcalle> Hey popey , Marvin is very neat!
<popey> thanks!
<davidcalle> popey: I've... QA'ed it a little bit... Is he alright? I see the two devices being "claimed" for the last ~10 minutes
<popey> oooh
<popey> did you not get an email?
<davidcalle> popey: nope. I uploaded an image file.
<popey> ahhh
<popey> well done :)
<mhall119> QA testers, always breaking the rules
<popey> heh
 * dholbach uploads -1 apps
<mhall119> popey: now you and balloons need to figure out how to use Autopilot to drive some further testing (with screenshots) of the app on the device
<popey> that sounds like version 2.0!
<popey> We'd need VC funding for that :D
<davidcalle> ERROR: unpacking failed with '2':
<davidcalle> dpkg-deb: error: '/tmp/tmp.VY8pBrjK0f/trolling.click' is not a debian format archive
<balloons> indeed
<popey> :D
<popey> Had to put some more coins in the meter.
<popey> Is that a thing in other countries?
<mhall119> parking meter, yes
<davidcalle> popey: in Paris, now, you need to buy a card and put money on it. Very fun when you need to park to actually go buy a card.
<dholbach> davidcalle: take the metro! :-P
<popey> mhall119, what about electricity meter?
<davidcalle> dholbach: it's full of other people!
<popey> In the UK some social / council housing would have a meter where you put 50p in and turn the dial for more electricty
<popey> well, older houses, now it's a smart card
<dholbach> davidcalle: stop complaining - it's not that bad: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b0A9-oUoMug :)
<davidcalle> dholbach: http://parismetrosimulator.appspot.com
<dholbach> very funny :)
<mhall119> popey: our electric meters don't have coin slots
<dholbach> all right my friends - I call it a day - see you all tomorrow!
<dpm> have a nice evening dholbach
<dholbach> you too :)
#ubuntu-community-team 2015-12-17
<dholbach> good morning
 * dholbach relocates to the office, brb
<dpm> dholbach, have you found out more about IoT hardware to bring to the Summit? I spoke to Abi yesterday and she said she can pack orange matchboxes in her luggage, but she wasn't too sure about being able to pack a spider drone in the suitcase :)
<dholbach> dpm: I'll ask now - sorry, I forgot
<dpm> thanks dholbach
<zergless> oh that ubuntu coding thing is stargint today? or was it last week?
<dpm> zergless, http://community.ubuntu.com/contribute/google-code-in (started last week)
<dholbach> mhall119: ok... so UOS dates is my work item now? :)
<dholbach> but yeah... can do
<mhall119> dholbach: if you'd rather do all the setup of summit.ubuntu.com, I'll trade you :)
<davidcalle> dpm: dholbach, popey , balloons , mhall119 oh the irony, my network works fine now and I'm alone in the room
 * dpm hugs davidcalle
<davidcalle> At least I heard "good work" :p
<popey> heh
<mhall119> davidcalle: that was basically the tl;dr of the call
<davidcalle> All I want for Christmas is decent Internet ♫
<balloons> bah, I hear you davidcalle. I'm happy enough to simply have it
<balloons> count your blessings in that regard too ;-)
<davidcalle> :)
<davidcalle> Not sure if it has been relayed by popey during the call, but Jolla is apparently getting some more financing, great news for them :)
<mhall119> yup, at least for the software side, still unsure about the hardware
<mhall119> did anyone else lose connection to canonical's IRC servers?
<davidcalle> mhall119: yep
<mhall119> ah, #canonical-sysadmin /topic says there's a network issue
<dholbach> belkinsa: you might want to join the community council irc channel
<popey> dholbach, did you break your mx4? and did I hear you got it repaired?
<dholbach> popey: yes
<popey> broken screen?
 * mhall119 suspects popey broke his MX4
<dholbach> now it has a white front, golden back :)
<popey> where'd you get it fixed?
<popey> ooh look, we got a sherlock over here!
<dholbach> popey: yes, the screen flickered in the morning, by noon the screen didn't work at all any more
<dholbach> popey: I mailed it to meizu.it
<dholbach> popey: I was in touch with info@meizu.it
<popey> thanks
<popey> did it cost much?
<dholbach> they'll need your order reference
<dholbach> it was covered by warranty
<popey> hah, mine isn't mine, it's canonical
<popey> and I have no such warranty
<dholbach> hum
<popey> is yours yours?
<dholbach> maybe you just ask them? I have no idea
<dholbach> yes, mine mine
<popey> ok
<popey> i guess mine wont be as it's cracked
<dholbach> mh
<dpm> popey, mhall119, dholbach, balloons, what do you think about doing a post on the social accounts with the registration URL for UbuCon in meetup? I think it would generate more awareness, but I'm also thinking that it might get quite a lot of folks to register who might not actually be coming
<balloons> I don't see it as an issue. I wouldn't bother going through the signup process if I wasn't planning to attend
<popey> yeah
<popey> ditto
<balloons> if it helps, meetup also keeps stats on you as a person if you never show for things that others can see. A sense of your flakiness if you will
<mhall119> dame
<mhall119> same
<mhall119> dpm: maybe linking to the ubucon.org registration page would be better than Meetup.com alone
<dholbach> I like the idea
<dpm> ok, let me do this once I've finished the next call
<pleia2> mhall119: I am not sure how to fill out this sponsorship form :) it's not a pdf that evince can edit...
<pleia2> it's too late for $$ sponsorship, but we'd like to do the in-kind one for sending me
<mhall119> pleia2: yeah, the instructions I have are to print it, fill it out, scan it and email it back
<pleia2> good grief :)
<pleia2> ok
<mhall119> pleia2: well, I suppose you could fax it ;)
<pleia2> haha
<pleia2> I'll take care of this this afternoon
<mhall119> dpm-afk: for the next one, let's see if we can do an online form for sponsors
<pleia2> ++
<pleia2> the .pdf was nice to send to the OSPO, but as far as filling it out...
<mhall119> I wonder if google docs (original source for the pdf) can do forms in documents
 * pleia2 to dentist
<mhall119> pleia2: FWIW, this was model directly after the sponsorship brochure from the last in-person UDS
<wxl> are you guys talking about sponsorship to go to ubucon?
<wxl> summit that is
<mhall119> wxl: corporate sponsors of UbuCon
<wxl> oh ok
<wxl> do you think it likely that i could get sponsorship to just show up?
<mhall119> wxl: you can apply for community donations funds, but unless we get some financial sponsorship from other companies, we're going to be limited in how many of those we can approve
<mhall119> and it's already being used to send speakers/organizers for UbuCon
<wxl> i understand
<wxl> is there anyway i might be able to get in through helping in some way?
<mhall119> wxl: it will ultimately come down to the cost of sending you and the available funds, but you can ask nhaines if there's something you can do to help with logistics
<wxl> okie dokie. thanks mhall119 as always :)
<mhall119> np
<wxl> here's a team for you Ingress players https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-ingressors
<balloons> ohh jose will love you
<jose> balloons: I've already explored hollywood and surroundings ;)
<jose> oh, and google as well
<balloons> requiring real world movement is a good thing
#ubuntu-community-team 2015-12-18
<dholbach> good morning
<dpm> morning dholbach and all
<dholbach> hi dpm
<dpm> hey :)
<svij> hey dpm
<svij> I just saw, that you added me to that trello board for ubucon summit… do I need to do something there?
<dpm> morgen svij
<dpm> svij, no, I just added the info to the card for completeness' sake. Your talk and bio are now listed on the website and now I'm adding it to the schedule
<svij> ah great
<dpm> svij, ok, now on http://ubucon.org/summit/schedule
<svij> yay
<dpm> :)
<svij> 3 Achievements unlocked:
<svij> 1.) Longest talk title
<svij> 2.) Longest name
<svij> 3.) unprofessional photo :D
<dpm> svij, I added a line to your profile. I thought the mention to being an UbuCon organizer couldn't go unnoticed :)
<dpm> I hope that's ok!
<svij> sure
<svij> you also linked twitter and g+, great :D
<dpm> 4.) Shortest bio (for someone who could fill in a page with all the awesome things he's achieved :)
<svij> haha
 * dpm hugs svij :)
<dpm> oh, and the picture is no problem, whenever you want, I can replace it with your table dance one at http://www.freiesmagazin.de/mobil/2015-12-bilder/ubucon2015_eroeffnung.jpg
 * svij rehugs dpm
<svij> errr
<svij> no :D
<dpm> :-)
<dpm> although, thinking about it... you've got edit rights to the site, so you could probably retaliate!
<svij> oh yeah
 * svij adds "David Planella is an annoying guy…" to his bio.
<svij> s/his/dpms/
<dpm> :)
<dpm> ok, let's agree not to use our photobombing skills then
<svij> hehe
<svij> if anyone would have told me 5/6 years ago "ohh you'll be flying to the US and give a talk next to Mark Shuttleworth, Jono Bacon and co" I would've probably answered "Haha, good joke" O_o
<dpm> all your own work!
<svij> :)
<svij> well the phone insider programm gave me a good oppurtunity and contact to all the international people and involvement. :)
<davidcalle> Morning o/
<dpm> morning davidcalle
<dpm> ok, only the 2 keynotes to add and the schedule is complete \o/
<dpm> http://ubucon.org/en/events/ubucon-summit-us/schedule/
 * dholbach relocates to the office, brb
<dholbach> davidcalle, dpm, mhall119: I call this a success: http://paste.ubuntu.com/14088468/ (sqlite) vs http://paste.ubuntu.com/14088470/ (postgres)
<dholbach> I think with this I can write a longer mail to the Django CMS folks, so they can check what's going on
 * dpm expects to see something exploding
<dpm> cool. I cannot quite figure it out, but I read it, as "postgresql test failed as expected, more accurate info for debugging"
<davidcalle> dholbach: that's more tangible than anything I've been able to get on this front, thanks! So, when do we switch to mysql?
<dholbach> davidcalle: I think we'll get this fixed wherever before you'll get mysql deployed anywhere :)
<mhall119> dholbach: fantastic, at least we now have a way of detecting the specific failure
<dholbach> and the code is a bit nicer to read now O:-)
<davidcalle> *much* nicer
<dholbach> all right my friends - I call it a day - have a great weekend
<dpm> have a good one dholbach
<dholbach> you too :)
<dpm> davidcalle, mhall119, balloons and all: I've added some more content to http://ubucon.org/en/events/ubucon-summit-us/register and shared it in the Ubuntu channels. If you could help re-sharing and spreading the word, that'd be awesome
<dpm> and with this, I'll call it a day
<dpm> have a nice weekend everyone
 * balloons waves
<balloons> enjoy!
<dpm> o/
#ubuntu-community-team 2016-12-19
<Kilos> o/
<Mister_Q> o/
<Kilos> o/
#ubuntu-community-team 2016-12-20
<Kilos> o/
<Mister_Q> o/
<Kilos-> o/
<czajkowski> all very quiet with no dholbach these days
<czajkowski> no morning
<czajkowski> no see you tomrorow
<czajkowski> :(
<Kilos> yeah sad hey
<popey> jose: the uoa bot seems to be tweeting about uoa which we aren't doing anymore (at least until the new year) and mentions dpm and dholbach, which it shouldn't do anymore.
<knome> czajkowski, you can be the new dholbach - just start doing it yourself
<czajkowski> alright folks.... I'll call it a day see you tomorrow
<knome> :)
#ubuntu-community-team 2016-12-21
<Kilos> o/
#ubuntu-community-team 2016-12-22
<Mister_Q> morning o/
<Kilos> hi Mister_Q
<Kilos> and svig
#ubuntu-community-team 2016-12-23
<gQuigs> any chance we copied the youtube videos from Daniel Holbach's account?
<gQuigs> like this one.. http://summit.ubuntu.com/uos-1611/meeting/22714/architecture-discussions/
#ubuntu-community-team 2017-12-18
<wxl> popey: tutorials.u.c still references programming/code/core on the front page but it seeems like especially after gci it's anything but true
#ubuntu-community-team 2017-12-21
<ahoneybun> heyo
<wxl> oh hai
